# 100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre -Trolls Anonymous - - Part 34



## Reznor (Mar 13, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Mar 13, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Yes, but I legit cannot feel for street thugs. Not saying it's remotely the same thing, but when I saw Fruitvale Station I didn't care for Oscar Grant.



oscar grant had graduated high school and had a steady job

street thug?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

dat    racism


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> oscar grant had graduated high school and had a steady job
> 
> street thug?



Masterrace gonna Masterrace


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

I'd feel the same way if he was white


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

I think the wire does a good job shining a a sympathetic light on poverty stricken individuals; Especially season 4 which showcased the beginning stages of "street thug" behavior.


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> so you don't deny you haven't seen it
> 
> aight



Alright Stunna, what's a show you'll probably never watch?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Alright Stunna, what's a show you'll probably never watch?


um...Gossip Girl?


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

Why Stunna? Is it not because you know you wouldn't enjoy it?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]j69YySZ_UNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

I guess. 

I see you're trying to do a thing here, but lemme stop you right there: there's a difference between saying "I'm not going to watch this show because it doesn't interest me" (me) and saying "it's impossible to sympathize with any of the characters in that show--it's awful" (you).


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

I didn't mean it's awful, but I get why you'd think that because admittedly I did want to provoke a response. However, the only difference between our reasoning is that mine is more specific. As in, it doesn't interest me because I can't sympathize.

I'm also aware of how they speak on the show. Which will bother me assuming that's how it'll be for most of the show. Just like how the way the spoke in The Bling Ring ruined the experience regardless of the quality.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

>massahcoon not addressing the fact that oscar grant wasn't a street thug


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 13, 2015)

I dun get how it's hard to empathise with characters from The Wire...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I dun get how it's hard to empathise with characters from The Wire...



it's not

masterrace is just trolling and/or a sociopath


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

>graduated high school
>had a GED in reality
>sold drugs 
>not street thug


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it's not
> 
> masterrace is just trolling and/or a sociopath



I'm honestly not trolling.

But now even if I were to watch it, and reaffirm my thoughts, everyone would just write it off as a troll or tell me I have bad taste.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't think you're trolling

I just think you're ignorant.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >graduated high school
> >had a GED in reality
> >sold drugs
> >not street thug



>had a steady job


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

Nothing I'll say will legitimize my opinions. The only way you people would be please is if I say I was wrong and agrees.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

Yup.          :33


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 13, 2015)

black people are thugs


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 13, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> black people are thugs



100% canon


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Yup.          :33


I'm a man of integrity 

I liked City of God though, probably because it's foreign and they don't sound like they're from 8 Mile.



Lucaniel said:


> >had a steady job


Still a street thug


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 13, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I liked City of God though



Then there really shouldn't be a problem getting into The Wire smh


----------



## teddy (Mar 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> [YOUTUBE]j69YySZ_UNE[/YOUTUBE]



>practically implore him to touch her ass
>he doesn't


does he have a gf or something?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

ted. said:


> >practically implore him to touch her ass
> >he doesn't
> 
> 
> does he have a gf or something?



Well given that he asked for her number after she felt his package, all signs points to no.


----------



## teddy (Mar 13, 2015)

It doesn't make sense then


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

i haven't actually watched the video so i'm assuming what happens from context, but as a brown dude in a white country, i can be a paranoid friend, so if a girl who's a total stranger came up to me and asked me to touch her ass, i'd suspect i was being framed for sexual assault and i'd be shaken down for money to prevent her from reporting me


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

i don't think that's even a thing that happens, i just have an overactive imagination


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

Luca knows what's up


----------



## teddy (Mar 13, 2015)

She ended up feeling up his d. so that should be a fair trade, right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i haven't actually watched the video so i'm assuming what happens from context, but as a brown dude in a white country, i can be a paranoid friend, so if a girl who's a total stranger came up to me and asked me to touch her ass, i'd suspect i was being framed for sexual assault and i'd be shaken down for money to prevent her from reporting me



Usually, i'd agree with you, but in this case he has video evidence of the female inviting him to cup a feel


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

in that case i would've gone for it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Conversation reminds me of ..


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

i have to imagine that was staged because why would the dude think that even if the girl was pulling up her skirt for that camera, that meant he personally was allowed to grab her ass


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> black people are thugs



[white man feeling threatened intensifies]


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i have to imagine that was staged because why would the dude think that even if the girl was pulling up her skirt for that camera, that meant he personally was allowed to grab her ass



Some people are legit fucking dumb at social cues.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

oh no, a broken image


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I know these are words
> 
> 
> But that's as far as my understanding of this post goes...



>speedy's need to sound trendy and street-ish has made him, a brit, unintelligible to a genuine american black man who has at least some experience with the streets


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >speedy's need to sound trendy and street-ish has made him, a brit, unintelligible to a genuine american black man who has at least some experience with the streets



Hmm, you'd think as a brit you'd use London slang?


----------



## Grape (Mar 13, 2015)

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) watch harassment YouTube videos?

Are you 12?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh, a new thread.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Hmm, you'd think as a brit you'd use London slang?



i think speedy lives in liverpool

could be wrong tho


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Oh, a new thread.


dammit, he found us


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i think speedy lives in liverpool
> 
> could be wrong tho



Hmm, fair enough. But I don't live in London and I have a way easier time getting London slang than I do ebonics, and he said he's listned to grime before.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Hmm, fair enough. But I don't live in London and I have a way easier time getting London slang than I do ebonics, and he said he's listned to grime before.



i have an easier time w/ ebonics bc i expose myself to more of that than genuine london slang


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i have an easier time w/ ebonics bc i expose myself to more of that than genuine london slang



I've definitely had more exposure to ebonics from tv/music/movies, but when you speak to some people who speak in slang it's super easy to pick up.

I understood a lot of Scots pretty quickly as well, was only there for like a few weeks... 

unless he's never spoken to anyone who speaks in London slang?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2015)

No Church In The Wild is one of the best songs of the century.


----------



## Grape (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah, and Beyonce had one of the greatest videos of all time.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2015)

Grape said:


> Yeah, and Beyonce had one of the greatest videos of all time.



Yeezus is the most generational album of all time.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

someone here was talkin chit about 'Empire', right?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2015)

Empire is dope.

2 episodes and 15 minutes into the third episode.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> someone here was talkin chit about 'Empire', right?



At first yeah; but all I hear nowadays is how dope it is.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

my dad wants me to check out some episodes; he's a big fan


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> someone here was talkin chit about 'Empire', right?



>talking chit

okay, obviously i get what you're saying, but is that real slang or are you just trying to avoid saying 'shit'


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

lol I meant to say it's "slang for shit"


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

stunna do people really say "chit" in place of "shit" where you live?

because

why...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

In the NC..

Slang terms have slang terms...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

...

it's...it's just an alt spelling of "shit"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

What is "stunna" a slang for?

And yes, I'm too lazy to google.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

khris said:


> What is "stunna" a slang for?
> 
> And yes, I'm too lazy to google.



Stunner


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

"Stunna" as in "Stunner".

My nickname on the football team in ninth grade was "Big TY Stunna".


----------



## Grape (Mar 13, 2015)

khris said:


> What is "stunna" a slang for?
> 
> And yes, I'm too lazy to google.


[youtube]dh2OUh7EH7k[/youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow that was just a wild guest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

I got none of that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ...
> 
> it's...it's just an alt spelling of "shit"



but why would a slang term need a-

gesy gets it


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

it's not an NC thing :|

I picked it up from posting on here smh


----------



## Grape (Mar 13, 2015)

khris said:


> I got none of that.



Stunner, a noun classically used to describe an attractive woman.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it's not an NC thing :|
> 
> I picked it up from posting on here smh



what? who the hell on here says "chit" instead of "shit?"


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

who the hell cares is the question


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

stunner
(ˈstʌnə)
n
1. a person or thing of great beauty, quality, size, etc

Gotta add this to my vocabulary.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> who the hell cares is the question



That's a stunner question, Stunna.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

So not necessarily a woman right?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> stunner
> (ˈstʌnə)
> n
> 1. a person or thing of great beauty, quality, size, etc
> ...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> who the hell cares is the question



me, i want to neg them


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 13, 2015)

People didn't know what stunner meant?


----------



## Grape (Mar 13, 2015)

Titty confirmed basic.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2015)

Grape said:


> Titty confirmed basic.



I am the exact opposite of basic, you pleb.


----------



## Ae (Mar 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> me, i want to neg them



Jeepers creepers, Luc! Don't be a coot dag nab it. There's a holla jimmity crickets out in the coop already.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2015)

Run All Night: B-/B

Pretty entertaining Liam Neeson action-thriller, but it feels like it is comprised of parts from better movies- even if said parts are bad-ass. Drunk, emotionally wounded, unstable Liam Neeson? Kind of already got that in "Non-Stop". Noble, but vicious gangster Ed Harris? Awesome, but I've seen that in...well, many Ed Harris movies. I kind of feel like there was once a much better movie here, but it was edited down to be more marketable like "Taken". But the final result was still fun. Stylish and violent action. Lots of tension. Nicely paced. Definitely worth watching if you like these kinds of films.


----------



## Grape (Mar 14, 2015)

Liam Neeson is Harrison Ford 2.0 

We didn't even need the first model


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2015)

we don't need a grape either


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2015)

Harrison Ford is awesome...at least back when he seemed to be enjoying himself. These days, he looks so tired and bored. Oddly, despite all the hate it got, "Indiana Jones 4" was the first time Ford actually seemed to be having fun in a role.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 14, 2015)

Whoa Holy shit didn't realize Kurosawa put this much thought into his scenes O_O

[YOUTUBE]jGc-K7giqKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Garfield (Mar 14, 2015)

This channel Every Frame a Painting seems pretty much GOAT. O_O

[YOUTUBE]oz49vQwSoTE[/YOUTUBE]

EIDT: 

Yup, channel confirmed for GOAT as fuck

[YOUTUBE]Z1PCtIaM_GQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 14, 2015)

Based kurosawa.


----------



## Grape (Mar 14, 2015)

Kurosawa was a scrub. Kubrick framed shots in five dimensional geometry.


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> People didn't know what stunner meant?



I didnt.
Assumed it was some kind a nickname he invented

kinda like teenage me used Slice when playing video games without knowing it is an actual english word for years



adee said:


> Whoa Holy shit didn't realize Kurosawa put this much thought into his scenes O_O
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jGc-K7giqKM[/YOUTUBE]



This is great


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

The World said:


> we don't need a grape either



Grapes the fruit, are good. The NF member...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 14, 2015)

adee said:


> This channel Every Frame a Painting seems pretty much GOAT. O_O
> Yup, channel confirmed for GOAT as fuck



yep it's the best i've found


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2015)

yeah, dude's content is dope


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 14, 2015)

Slice said:


> I didnt.
> Assumed it was some kind a nickname he invented
> 
> kinda like teenage me used Slice when playing video games without knowing it is an actual english word for years



English isn't your first language though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2015)

I love 2 get 2 onnnnn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

Wait. Some guys have people ignored in this thread?  

*WHY*? The thread's appeal is shittasting AND shitposting


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2015)

that's the supposed appeal here now?

boy...things really have changed


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that's the supposed appeal here now?
> 
> boy...things really have changed



Remember when people reviewed movies?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 14, 2015)

khris said:


> Wait. Some guys have people ignored in this thread?
> 
> *WHY*? The thread's appeal is shittasting AND shitposting


in what unive-


Stunna said:


> that's the supposed appeal here now?
> 
> boy...things really have changed


yeah...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

Stunna. It's mostly your fault tho. First thing I read when I came to this thread was "Fuck you Stunna *emoticon*" 

Obviously you did something to instigate the shitposting here.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2015)

>victim blaming


----------



## Grape (Mar 14, 2015)

Prime Thread was prime.

It's not even a shell of what it used to be


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

My trolling is mostly unintended. Can't force it.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> Prime Thread was prime.
> 
> It's not even a shell of what it used to be



Film club was the last chance for glory


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2015)

RIP satoshi kon

truly a genius at his craft


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBwepkVurCI[/YOUTUBE]

it really does get out of hand nowadays


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2015)

R.I.P. Paul Walker.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 14, 2015)

The World said:


> RIP satoshi kon
> 
> truly a genius at his craft



Pefect Blue and Paprika are GOAT


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2015)

Paprika da' besto


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2015)

so GOAT aronofsky had to cop his sweg


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2015)

so GOAT nolan had to cop his sweg


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 14, 2015)

The World said:


> so GOAT aronofsky had to cop his sweg



I love that he originally bought the rights just for that single scene in requiem.


----------



## Grape (Mar 14, 2015)

The greatest thing Kon accomplished is inspiring Aronofsky.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2015)

I told you we didn't need any grapes


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2015)

WARUDO

do you eat ass?


----------



## Grape (Mar 14, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> WARUDO
> 
> do you eat ass?




You confuse me, Titty. 

Black people don't even eat pussy. Why would they eat ass? Aren't you inspired by black people?

You need to cool that shit. They gonna know you fake if you start talking about eatin ass, bro.


----------



## Grape (Mar 14, 2015)

Disney To Release Original, Unaltered Cut Of Star Wars Trilogy On Blu-ray


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2015)

that's a bad thing?


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2015)

Disney should release a good movie


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2015)

ayyy  lmao


----------



## Grape (Mar 14, 2015)

No, I just thought I'd be nice and give you good news, Stunna.


To cheer you up after Season Four.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2015)

much obliged


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> Disney To Release Original, Unaltered Cut Of Star Wars Trilogy On Blu-ray



Good.

That "special edition" they made later was an abomination.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2015)

khris said:


> Wait. Some guys have people ignored in this thread?
> 
> *WHY*? The thread's appeal is shittasting AND shitposting



You suck, Khris


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

I like you too, Para


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2015)

para is the hero we don't deserve


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2015)

Slice said:


> Good.
> 
> That "special edition" they made later was an abomination.


Yeah. With this new release, I can finally own the OT.


----------



## Ae (Mar 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yep it's the best i've found



_You_ found?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

Should be called HeartFuck


----------



## Ae (Mar 14, 2015)

khris said:


> Stunna. It's mostly your fault tho. First thing I read when I came to this thread was "Fuck you Stunna *emoticon*"
> 
> Obviously you did something to instigate the shitposting here.



That's because we actually like Stunna



khris said:


> Should be called HeartFuck



As you drink your 4th coke of the day


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

I threw all my remaining cans away. Am serious about this


----------



## Ae (Mar 14, 2015)

That doesn't help if you emptied it in your mouth first


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 14, 2015)

Eventually they gonna have to chop a foot, khris.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eventually they gonna have to chop a foot, khris.



Fuck this post.


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

khris said:


> I threw all my remaining cans away. Am serious about this



You're not, but it's cool you think that


----------



## Ae (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't worry, we'll fundraise for your medical expenses.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 14, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> _You_ found?



it's the best that i've encountered, and masterrace was the one who introduced me to it


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2015)

I thought my friend was moving to NY so when I met up with her yesterday I got her a book as a going away gift.  Turns out she's actually moving closer to the area, I felt like a fool 

Also I watched Archer Vice this week.  It's the GOAT Archer season, it's flat out hysterical.  Best comedy show/season I've seen in years.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 14, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I thought my friend was moving to NY so when I met up with her yesterday I got her a book as a going away gift.  Turns out she's actually moving closer to the area, I felt like a fool
> 
> Also I watched Archer Vice this week.  It's the GOAT Archer season, it's flat out hysterical.  Best comedy show/season I've seen in years.



watch rick and morty


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 14, 2015)

so supportive KT smh

keep at it khris

Gotta deny yourself too much sweet stuff too


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> watch rick and morty



I already have

Archer Vice was better


----------



## Ae (Mar 14, 2015)

Archer Vice was the worst season of Archer


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2015)

See?  Vindication.


----------



## Ae (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah, I was wrong. It's so GOAT they had to change it back to normal the following season.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Don't worry, we'll fundraise for your medical expenses.



I should link you to my patreon 



ted. said:


> You're not, but it's cool you think that



Near midnight here and still no coke in my body.



Speedy Jag. said:


> so supportive KT smh
> 
> keep at it khris
> 
> Gotta deny yourself too much sweet stuff too



Thanx speedy. I don't generally have a sweet tooth so I got it covered


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2015)

I love Muay Thai.

Sometimes I keep the hand wraps on even after the workout to feel like a badass.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 14, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I already have
> 
> Archer Vice was better





i'll watch archer vice


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2015)

*Miami Vice*
What a perfect end to Neon Nights with a movie I had not yet seen on the big screen. That movie is unbelievably good. Also has me more excited for more Colin Farrell this year in a certain TV Program about cops.

I love this movie because it is Mann most like Mamet where it jumps right in and expects you to be able to keep up with him.


----------



## Didi (Mar 14, 2015)

I am excited for Colin Farrell in TD season 2 but I hope Vince Vaughn doesn't fuck it up
Because honestly all I've seen him in is shit/mediocre comedies, being shit/mediocre himself

Maybe someone can point me to a good performance by him tho


but so far I'm not optimistic thanks to him


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 14, 2015)

Didi said:


> *I am excited for Colin Farrell in TD season 2 but I hope Vince Vaughn doesn't fuck it up
> Because honestly all I've seen him in is shit/mediocre comedies, being shit/mediocre himself*
> 
> Maybe someone can point me to a good performance by him tho
> ...



my opinion on TD s2 in a nutshell


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2015)

I enjoy eating posterior of hot ladies.


----------



## Grape (Mar 14, 2015)

>calling Old School mediocre


----------



## Didi (Mar 14, 2015)

>not knowing the meaning of 'all I've seen him in' 

Haven't watched Old School. Is it good?


----------



## Grape (Mar 14, 2015)

>has to ask after I clearly suggested it was


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 14, 2015)

forgive grape, he's always like this


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

Grape, why are you always like this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

*The Tale of the Princess Kaguya - 9/10*

Gorgeous visuals with perfectly written story. There's also a fair amount of attention to detail to paint the whole picture. I am sure I missed some symbolism, but I got enough of it to enjoy the story and the movie in general. Trumps Big Hero 6 in every way imaginable.


----------



## Grape (Mar 14, 2015)

>asking people to forgive Grape

Much like Stunna, and my main man Tupac Shakur - only God can judge me.


----------



## Ae (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah, Vince Vaughn have never been in anything good. That casting choice for TD is questionable asf.


----------



## Grape (Mar 14, 2015)

Masterpiece, I saw a reddit post about controversial advertisements, and one reminded me of you.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2015)

Evangelion Blu-rays


----------



## Ae (Mar 14, 2015)

*Twin Peaks S1*: Strong 9


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

khris said:


> Trumps Big Hero 6 in every way imaginable.


totally got snubbed



Masterrace said:


> *Twin Peaks S1*: Strong 9


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

Nobody saw Princess Kaguya that's why

Would have given a 10 if the final two episodes weren't meh


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

thing about big hero 6 is that the superhero stuff was almost irrelevant to a really strong emotional core of hiro, tadashi, and baymax. hiro and baymax's interactions were legitimately affecting


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Kaguya is possibly the best Ghibli film ever tbh.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Kaguya is possibly the best Ghibli film ever tbh.


it was dope

dunno about the dopest

but it was dope


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

It's the only animation film I acknowledge, Stunna. It is the best.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it was dope
> 
> dunno about the dopest
> 
> but it was dope



I don't think your father and your Father would be pleased to hear you use dope to describe something you like.


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

Just started HoC season two.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That girl Zoe just got what was coming to her


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

Grape said:


> It's the only animation film I acknowledge, Stunna. It is the best.


that's sad



Yasha said:


> I don't think your father and your Father would be pleased to hear you use dope to describe something you like.


yasha pls


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

I told you Han it would be great


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Grape said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoe was pretty cute tho.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 15, 2015)

Would you guys all have said favorable things about the careers of the two guys in td season 1 prior to it?


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> thing about big hero 6 is that the superhero stuff was almost irrelevant to a really strong emotional core of hiro, tadashi, and baymax. hiro and baymax's interactions were legitimately affecting



the ending really made the movie kind of fall apart 

Up until that point I thought the movie was pretty amazing

the attention to detail; realistic animation and backdrops were unbelievably gorgeous

far superior to Frozen


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

Tag the spoilers for me pls, Gesy.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Would you guys all have said favorable things about the careers of the two guys in td season 1 prior to it?



yeap                                           .


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

The World said:


> I told you Han it would be great



You did say great

not in-fucking-credible


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Tag the spoilers for me pls, Gesy.



Sure, I don't see how my post was more revealing than grape's though.


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

I meant spoiler tag his post in the quote


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

The World said:


> the ending really made the movie kind of fall apart
> 
> Up until that point I thought the movie was pretty amazing
> 
> ...


eh. movie was fine.

ending was lame asf


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

I still need to watch Song of the Sea. Only heard good things.


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Would you guys all have said favorable things about the careers of the two guys in td season 1 prior to it?




Yes. 

I'm not really concerned with the actors in S2 though. I'm not a fan of Farrell whatsoever, but he was acceptable in a few things. Vince Vaughn has been typecast from the door, so it's harder to judge his range.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

I thought BH6's ending was alright. The film in whole was good. I just think Kaguya is a whole lot better. 



Han Solo said:


> Kaguya is possibly the best Ghibli film ever tbh.



I am so out of the loop concerning that studio. I only saw Spirited Away other than Kaguya.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2015)

Catch Me Daddy

A runaway Pakistani girl and her boyfriend find themselves in a game of cat and mouse involving her family and gangsters on the hire. Quite an interesting but bleak affair this one. Very violent aswell. It suffers from restrained directing personally because it's abit restricted and you never get to see the scope of the landscape. But it does have some interesting dynamics and the characters (esp the British Asians) are spot on.

B-

Still Alice

Alzhiemers sponsored by Skype, Apple, Pink Berry and Adidas. Okay It's actually not a bad film. Julianne Moore is fantastic and the film is well written. But some of the acting and camera work makes it look like more of a tv movie at times. 

B


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2015)

Persona 3 Movie #2: Midsummer Knight's Dream:

Fantastic.  These movies have been really good so far.

Fuck Junpei though.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

"S'up, dude?!"


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2015)

Operation Babe Hunt is still a major failure.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 15, 2015)

Game Boy Pocket


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

Went to the market. Didn't buy any Coke or Pepsi or any form of soda.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 15, 2015)

khris said:


> Went to the market. Didn't buy any Coke or Pepsi or any form of soda.


You summarized me for the past 2 years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

Nobody is as smooth as you are Titty


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm cutting down on soda too khris

we can do this


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Persona 3 Movie #2: Midsummer Knight's Dream:
> 
> Fantastic.  These movies have been really good so far.
> 
> Fuck Junpei though.



I thought he was a bro back when I played P3P 3-4 years ago

when I replayed FES a few months ago he kind of got on my nerves

but not as much as Yukari


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

Yukari isn't that bad.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

yeah she really is

same with chie in golden version

annoying yapping chickenhead cunty cunts


----------



## Slice (Mar 15, 2015)

Fierce Creatures - 5/5
This was just on TV haven't seen it in years. Still absolutely hilarious!




Khris- have you tried drinking tea when trying to get away from soda? Helped me when I did that back then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

The World said:


> I'm cutting down on soda too khris
> 
> we can do this



Wardo-kun 




Slice said:


> Fierce Creatures - 5/5
> This was just on TV haven't seen it in years. Still absolutely hilarious!
> 
> 
> ...



Great minds think alike. I just bought a bunch of those TWININGS fruit flavored tea packets. I'll even store some in the fridge if I want to drink something a bit cooler.


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

khris said:


> Went to the market. Didn't buy any Coke or Pepsi or any form of soda.



Good on you, now get on team coffee


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

I pretty much stopped drinking fizzy drinks afew years ago, but even then I've always drunk more tea than anything else. It's da GOAT BOAT drink.


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm going to have to say it - - Southern Iced Tea > British Tea.

I didn't want to do this, but you understand.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

Southern Iced Tea is sometimes too sweet or too tasteless

I'm starting to like bubble tea


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2015)

Good man  Sweet Tea is dabesto


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2015)

Iced Tea is garbage


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 15, 2015)

I like it on hot days.


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

Iced anything is garbage


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

Masterrace has mastered the art of try harding.


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

Umm I just don't like ice in my drinks
I always tell the server "No ice please" when I eat out


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

I agree with Masterrace.

Ice is garbage. Who am I? Stunna? Do I drink trash juice? Fuck no.


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2015)

You dont necessarily have to put Ice in Iced Tea.

also, never get ice in your drinks with you have take out or fast food. They put ice in their drinks to skimp on the actual liquid. Always get a cup of ice to go.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

I like ice in most of my drinks

even in hot ones


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Iced Tea is garbage



Pretty much, never got into it.


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2015)

These Plebs


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

I like chai at lot too, but I know loads of people hate it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

water is my beverage of preference; sometimes soda, sometimes tea, never coffee


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Legend said:


> also, never get ice in your drinks with you have take out or fast food. They put ice in their drinks to skimp on the actual liquid. Always get a cup of ice to go.



I got legit rustled when a KFC did this to me a couple days ago.


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

Americans are too progressive for Brits. Those guys still have a monarchy. We peaced-out of that arrangement 239 years ago. 

Maybe 239 years from now the Brits will have learned what dignity is, and can accept the Freedom Juice known as Southern Iced Tea as the taste of life that it is.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

enno who would pick as GOAT?

Kill Bill Hyejeong? Leon Jimin? Lara Croft Yuna? or would u go pedo and choose Hermoine Chanmi? 

or would u pick the original actors over dem? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sn_g7aWGoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I got legit rustled when a KFC did this to me a couple days ago.



McDonalds does this all the time with thier 1 dollar sweet tea 

fill 75% with ice


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

Grape said:


> Americans are too progressive for Brits. Those guys still have a monarchy. We peaced-out of that arrangement 239 years ago.
> 
> Maybe 239 years from now the Brits will have learned what dignity is, and can accept the Freedom Juice known as Southern Iced Tea as the taste of life that it is.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

hey Rukia have you seen Powers yet?

is it good?


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

Grape said:


> Americans are too progressive for Brits. Those guys still have a monarchy. We peaced-out of that arrangement 239 years ago.
> 
> Maybe 239 years from now the Brits will have learned what dignity is, and can accept the Freedom Juice known as Southern Iced Tea as the taste of life that it is.






that was my attempt at some pseudo aussie-brit accent


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I got legit rustled when a KFC did this to me a couple days ago.



You should be rustled at yourself for eating at KFC


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

a black man gotta eat

wat u know bout the struggle?











































but yeah some of their chicken legit makes me nauseated sometimes 

especially their grilled


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I got legit rustled when a KFC did this to me a couple days ago.


Im telling you man, order with no ice and ask for a cup of ice on the side. More Drink and some ice if you want.


Grape said:


> Americans are too progressive for Brits. Those guys still have a monarchy. We peaced-out of that arrangement 239 years ago.
> 
> Maybe 239 years from now the Brits will have learned what dignity is, and can accept the Freedom Juice known as Southern Iced Tea as the taste of life that it is.


Haha.


The World said:


> McDonalds does this all the time with thier 1 dollar sweet tea
> 
> fill 75% with ice


I used to ask for light ice, but they think that means 50% ice. so im like fuck it no ice and gimme ice on the side.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 15, 2015)

Nudie jacket


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2015)

Boston Market has legit Chicken


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You should be rustled at yourself for eating at KFC


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Legend said:


> Boston Market has legit Chicken



Boston who?


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

Legend said:


> Boston Market has legit Chicken



Costco sell a whole fucking chicken for only $5


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Tandoori chicken GOAT


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Boston who?





On Saturdays they have buy 1 meal get 1 free.

also KFC's Nuggets are legit


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

Boston Market around my neighborhood has a line all the way outside 

black folk love deys chicken


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

Luc's going full Gwyneth Paltrow on us.

Never go full Paltrow.


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

Also I'd like to take a moment to shit on KFC.

Seriously. No troll. KFC is fucking disgusting.

Thank God I live in the South, and can buy real fried chicken.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

>enno completely ignoring me 

fuck u enno and ur broke ass film club


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

The World said:


> Boston Market around my neighborhood has a line all the way outside
> 
> black folk love deys chicken



Yeah depending where it's located; it takes waaay too long to get your food there.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

Grape said:


> Thank God I live in the South


does not compute


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2015)

The one near me is on a main road, i get in and out pretty quickly.

The one at my uni was always crowded.


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

Are you ever going to leave the south, Stunna?


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah depending where it's located; it takes waaay too long to get your food there.



that's why you order online

skip straight to the front of line 

was so surprised I could do that


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

yes'm**


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2015)

Fuck you Warudo. 

Choa all the way. And Hyejeong. My god those legs.

i got hassled by a security guard yesterday when i was out with a white friend. They fucking asked her if i was bothering her. Fuckers.


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

Where do you have in mind? :33


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2015)

The World said:


> that's why you order online
> 
> skip straight to the front of line
> 
> was so surprised I could do that



The future is a wondrous place.


KFC in general is crap, but those nuggets mang


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

I would pick Choa too but wasn't a fan of that legally blonde hairwig she was wearing 

so hyejeong all da way


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> tfw I discovered Enno has been all over crazies since the beginning of time



tfw Enno's mom must be crazy and has been surrounded by cray cray since birth


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Legend said:


> The future is a wondrous place.
> 
> 
> KFC in general is crap, but those nuggets mang



The popcorn ones? I have dreams about them.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> i got hassled by a security guard yesterday when i was out with a white friend. They fucking asked her if i was bothering her. Fuckers.



smh, man some of the cunts in this country are just something else.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

wait KFC has nuggets now? 

only place I buy nuggets from is Mcdonalds cuz that's like the only thing worth buyin

oh and the fillet o fish and fries


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

holy shit this thread erupted over chicken


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2015)

I honestly attract alot of weirdos. God I love the crazy doe


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> smh, man some of the cunts in this country are just something else.



at least they're not straya cunts


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

Crazy is good times :33

for about two weeks


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2015)

I gotta admit KFC is nice. Alot of places overcook their chicken too much.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Crazy is good times :33
> 
> for about two weeks



I've bailed like a friend on a few crazies, man I don't have the time or the patience for that.


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

Stunna straight up dodging my question


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The popcorn ones? I have dreams about them.


Yeah those are legit.


The World said:


> wait KFC has nuggets now?
> 
> only place I buy nuggets from is Mcdonalds cuz that's like the only thing worth buyin
> 
> oh and the fillet o fish and fries


The only things I get from McDonalds is Fries, Tea, and Apple Pie.

I try to stay away from the burgers, if im truly desperate ill get a Quarter Pounder.


Chick-Fil-A has the best Nuggets, KFC is like 1A


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

i'm currently going through a crazy situation myself, I could just block her from everything I have her in, but wuts the point when she knows where I live?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> i'm currently going through a crazy situation myself, I could just block her from everything I have her in, but wuts the point when she knows where I live?



This is why I get out before this shit ever happens


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Stunna straight up dodging my question


sorry, I missed it

anywhere but here


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> sorry, I missed it
> 
> anywhere but here



I heard South Africa is nice.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

crazy thirsty chicks are so weird mang

all rubbin on u and feeling on u when you are clearly not into them

It's like you expect them behavior from some creepy fucking guy who looks like he lives in a basement or attic


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 15, 2015)

*The 100 S2:* 8/10
Fucking fantastic. 2nd best sci-fi TV show currently on after Orphan Black.


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> sorry, I missed it
> 
> anywhere but here



Dat nonanswer answer 
We're in neighboring states, we better meet up before either of us go


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 15, 2015)

Nudie jacket


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

McDonalds is trash as well. Fillet-o-Fish is their only redeeming quality.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

The World said:


> crazy thirsty chicks are so weird mang
> 
> all rubbin on u and feeling on u when you are clearly not into them
> 
> It's like you expect them behavior from some creepy fucking guy who looks like he lives in a basement or attic



I know a couple of people who got stalked by nutters, man one of them only met her like the day before and it didn't stop.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

^ Thank goodness we aren't crawling with serial killers who'll take these gurls like black eat people KFC popcorn chicken smh


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I heard South Africa is nice.






Bluebeard said:


> *The 100 S2:* 8/10
> Fucking fantastic. 2nd best sci-fi TV show currently on after Orphan Black.






Masterrace said:


> Dat nonanswer answer
> We're in neighboring states, we better meet up before either of us go


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

Stunna have you pre-booked your cinema ticket for Frozen 2?


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


>



I'm serious, you gonna hurt my feels if we don't.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 15, 2015)

Why that angry face, Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Stunna have pre-booked your cinema ticket for Frozen 2?


boooooooooooooo


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

Plot twist: Stunna finally leaves the state in 2-3 years. Decides to take Masterrace up on his offer. Goes to meet location and Masterrace turns out to be this guy. . .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I'm serious, you gonna hurt my feels if we don't.



You should go just to confirm Masterdark's skin tone, Stunna.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

I think the worst thing I see happening fairly consistently is all the degenerates in clubs who walk around trying to find the drunkest girl they can find when they are pretty much sober

fucking smh man


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

Shouldn't we be investigating all the missing little white gurls in the state Masterrace is in?

I'm sure we have potential for a deviant at least 

He could be a serial killer


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

Han this means they have no game when women are sober

that's actually serial killer level thinking

think about it

they want to be in control

easier with a drunk gurl

rape

violence 

torture

even death

necrophilia

hide bodies

Ok maybe I'm watching too many documentaries


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

what is speedy even going on about


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

Para is always against me

Should I silence him?


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You should go just to confirm Masterdark's skin tone, Stunna.



You can come down and find out for yourself


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

is masterrace legit trying to get stunna to meet up with him

if i thought masterrace lived within a mile of me, i'd move


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Han this means they have no game when women are sober
> 
> that's actually serial killer level thinking
> 
> ...



Haha, pretty much. I really can't relate though, because I've never gone to club or a rave with the intention of pulling. I've got to know a few people from clubs, but that's because I ended up talking to them after. 

I just enjoy the experience for itself.


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> is masterrace legit trying to get stunna to meet up with him
> 
> if i thought masterrace lived within a mile of me, i'd move



I'm one of the trustworthy guy here


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You can come down and find out for yourself



Martial wants Stunna for himself tho.

If he finds out you two are meeting up he'll fight you


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

Speedy Jag entertained by YouTube prank videos, and then talking shit about rape culture.


You are the one who knocks, bro.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Haha, pretty much. I really can't relate though, because I've never gone to club or a rave with the intention of pulling. I've got to know a few people from clubs, but that's because I ended up talking to them after.
> 
> I just enjoy the experience for itself.



Dude as long as you're not black and people look at you expecting a break dance and some moves  I can't just chill and hang back sometimes

Also it's weird to go clubbing with really randy mates


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

"Rape culture"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You can come down and find out for yourself



So I can meet the barrel of a shotgun?

No thanks bro.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

Grape goes in ham in those holes without consent


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I'm one of the trustworthy guy here



you're not yasha tier creepy but you're not stunna/para/slice tier trustworthy either


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> *Dude as long as you're not black and people look at you expecting a break dance and some moves*  I can't just chill and hang back sometimes
> 
> Also it's weird to go clubbing with really randy mates



It's good that I don't have that to deal with that. 

And yeah, going out with mates who are just trying to pull or some idiots who are trying to start a fight is just dull


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

tfw luc thinks you're trustworthy tier


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

**


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you're not yasha tier creepy but you're not stunna/para/slice tier trustworthy either



Are you really the best judge of character doe 

Should I get this as a new sig


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2015)

we go from chicken to date rape only nf


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> So I can meet the barrel of a shotgun?
> 
> No thanks bro.



I wouldn't do that to you, Gesy 



Lucaniel said:


> you're not yasha tier creepy but you're not stunna/para/slice tier trustworthy either



Understandable because of the things I've said 
But that's why I'm willing to meet Stunna, plus we're of similar age, and Para is in the other side of the country. Slice confirmed Z's answers for my school assignment. So they'll always have a place in my heart.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Are you really the best judge of character doe
> 
> Should I get this as a new sig




*Spoiler*: __ 






I prefer the first one


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

it'd just be another adblock


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

Legend said:


> we go from chicken to date rape only nf


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

Turned sig off


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

I want some folks to have two scoops in relative safety every day without sexual harassment charges sent to them


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

stunna you hatin on the 100?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

The first few episodes of the 100 were terribad

Does it get better?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

nah, no hate

just still a bit incredulous


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

Han with dat confirmation


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

yea it gets better


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

The World said:


> yea it gets better



by the end of s1? or do I have to wait until s2?

I'll watch it then doe, there have not been enough good sci fi in ages


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Am I really the best judge of character doe
> 
> Should I get this as a new sig




Yes. _That_ image fits you perfectly.

#NoTrust #GioGio


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> by the end of s1? or do I have to wait until s2?
> 
> I'll watch it then doe, there have not been enough good sci fi in ages



read the takeshi kovacs novels


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

Stunna, your bff is still pressing me 

Still no lollipop 5.0 on my phone


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> read the takeshi kovacs novels



It's been on my list for a while actually.

I wasn't the biggest fan of The Steel Remains, but it was good enough. Heard the next two books in that series are btter anyway.

The Hydrogen Sonata is what's up next, should be good.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> It's been on my list for a while actually.
> 
> I wasn't the biggest fan of The Steel Remains, but it was good enough. Heard the next the books in that series are btter anyway.
> 
> The Hydrogen Sonata is what's up next, should be good.



i've liked a land fit for heroes, and there are some similarities between that and the kovacs books, but you shouldn't judge the latter by the former. morgan's sociopolitical and philosophical ambitions are suited to scifi a lot more than to fantasy, which is why ALFFH tends to come off as more a reworking of fantasy tropes with even more grim and grittiness than grrm/abercrombie, rather than something that takes the tropes and infuses them with something genuinely profound like bakker 

the kovacs books though, are a perfect blend of pulp action and concept sci-fi and astonishingly deep worldbuilding


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

Luc I started watching Banshee by the way 

I was wondering why their was so much softcore porn in it and then I realized it was made by Cinemax 

all those last night sessions as a kid trying to fap to softcore on skinemax 

but anyways so far so good 

on episode 3


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2015)

Speedy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

The World said:


> Luc I started watching Banshee by the way
> 
> I was wondering why their was so much softcore porn in it and then I realized it was made by Cinemax
> 
> ...



Only caught the first episode, I unfortunately had a busy weekend.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i've liked a land fit for heroes, and there are some similarities between that and the kovacs books, but you shouldn't judge the latter by the former. morgan's sociopolitical and philosophical ambitions are suited to scifi a lot more than to fantasy, which is why ALFFH tends to come off as more a reworking of fantasy tropes with even more grim and grittiness than grrm/abercrombie, rather than something that takes the tropes and infuses them with something genuinely profound like bakker
> 
> the kovacs books though, are a perfect blend of pulp action and concept sci-fi and astonishingly deep worldbuilding



Cool, I'll get round to it soon enough.

Have you read the The Aspect-Emperor series yet? I really did like Prince of Nothing, but holy shit it's tiring to read and I didn't have the energy to go further at the time, and I just sort of forget to read that series again.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

Han this looks great

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X5gXIQmY-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

The World said:


> Luc I started watching Banshee by the way
> 
> I was wondering why their was so much softcore porn in it and then I realized it was made by Cinemax
> 
> ...


excellent 


Han Solo said:


> Cool, I'll get round to it soon enough.
> 
> Have you read the The Aspect-Emperor series yet? I really did like Prince of Nothing, but holy shit it's tiring to read and I didn't have the enrgy to go further at the time, and I just sort of forget to read that series again.



i got a long way into the first one, the judging eye, but it was a bit of a slog. the series became a slog after book 2 of prince of nothing bc there was really no opposition to kellhus and he'd subsumed almost everyone except cnauir and conphas into his cult of personality, and then made those two irrelevant, and that whole dynamic was really kind of irritating


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

The World said:


> Han this looks great
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X5gXIQmY-E[/YOUTUBE]



"not available in your country"



It's good though, I can see the title and yeah I already put it on my watchlist.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> excellent
> 
> 
> i got a long way into the first one, the judging eye, but it was a bit of a slog. the series became a slog after book 2 of prince of nothing bc there was really no opposition to kellhus and he'd subsumed almost everyone except cnauir and conphas into his cult of personality, and then made those two irrelevant, and that whole dynamic was really kind of irritating



Hmm, I'll probably just put it on my "read this sometime" list. How everyone reacted to kellhus was my main worry going forward.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2015)

Tomorrowland doesn't look good at all. Shame.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> "not available in your country"
> 
> 
> 
> It's good though, I can see the title and yeah I already put it on my watchlist.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go2kWWH5sGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Tomorrowland doesn't look good at all. Shame.



Haven't looked at any of the trailers yet, I saw planning to watch it without knowing anything.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2015)

Warudo what do you think of Red Velvet's new concept?? Looking hot tbh.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

the blonde lead actress has me worried

she was in some bad tv shows and movies


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Warudo what do you think of Red Velvet's new concept?? Looking hot tbh.



i commented already in the kpop thread


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go2kWWH5sGY[/YOUTUBE]



This kind of stuff has been missing for too long.

Man I hope it's going to be good.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

yo han u watching rockets vs clippers right now?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> yo han u watching rockets vs clippers right now?



Yeah I am, the first half was terrible. Better now though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

that over-smoothened, blue look of everything in that trailer is really played out tbh. and simplistic, too. it's like they just took everything they shot and then added a single layer of dark blue, and set it to 20% opacity, or lighten, or something


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

but that isn't really relevant to what i said unless only hbo can shoot film that isn't massively colour-corrected so everything looks blue/purple


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

it's not as blue filtery in the first trailer

which I guess you can't see cuz syfy hates britbongs


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

>banshee finished downloading

LESSGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

I got the first 2 seasons lock already 

I wish the quality was a little better but I didn't want to wait long and I'm running out of space frankly


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 15, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Tomorrowland doesn't look good at all. Shame.



You kidding?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

I missed the chicken talk  

This is what happens when I prioritize sleep over nf


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

khris said:


> I missed the chicken talk
> 
> This is what happens when I prioritize sleep over nf



tbh

prioritizing nf over anything is kinda dumb, no lie

And on this subject, are some of you less active because you just have better things to do or are you just on chat?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

whut?

Join Date: Jan 2008
Total Posts: 38,995
Posts Per Day: 14.98

I am actually fairly active


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

When school gives me a heavy workload, I tend to be less active on here.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> *tbh
> 
> prioritizing nf over anything is kinda dumb, no lie*
> 
> And on this subject, are some of you less active because you just have better things to do or are you just on chat?



true

I have 4 days to complete a 10,000 word project and nowhere near finished smh

I'm out


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

khris said:


> whut?
> 
> Join Date: Jan 2008
> Total Posts: 38,995
> ...





Han Solo said:


> tbh
> 
> prioritizing nf over anything is kinda dumb, no lie
> 
> And on this subject, are *some of you* less active because you just have better things to do or are you just on chat?



Wasn't talking about you.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 15, 2015)

khris said:


> whut?
> *
> Join Date: Jan 2008
> Total Posts: 38,995
> ...



lolwat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

Konoha Library days liverburd


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

we all would have 5-10k more posts if preet didn't slash us


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, I definitely have more posts than my post count. 7363637382 posts lost from convo threads, and posts that don't count.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 15, 2015)

khris said:


> Konoha Library days liverburd



Either way man, that's fucking mental. I don't chat that much, let alone forum post


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Either way man, that's fucking mental. I don't chat that much, let alone forum post



Footie section pretty much dying didn't help either. Breaks my heart what that place has become


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, I feel you


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

I dunno if it's just in the sections I post, but NF has been bleeding users and becoming less active for a couple years now. Hardly unexpected though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

I always thought it was because Nardo has deteriorated in quality.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Para


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

khris said:


> I always thought it was because Nardo has deteriorated in quality.



Yeah pretty much, but some of it is also users not posting when they used because the people they knew have left/become less active. It's why I stopped posting much in the KL2, stopped reading manga for a while because of school and when I finally had free time the place was kinda dead, and I lost motivation because they were the people I got my recommendations from.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

I hear ya. I miss Vaulto.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

highest active members were 09 and 11-12

its died down a bit since then


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

*Banshee, season 3, episode 10: "We All Pay Eventually"*

do you even know how many fucking people died this episode, how many grenades exploded, how many times a sword straight up dismembered someone, how many rounds were fired, how many times slo-mo was used, how many nachos i ate while watching it and how many crumbs i spilled everywhere because i was constantly like HOLY FUCK WHOA SHIT FUCK WHAAAAAT SHIT FUCK

you do not

and although you'll never know the nachos thing, you can know the rest by watching banshee right the fuck now, bitch


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

The World said:


> I got the first 2 seasons lock already
> 
> I wish the quality was a little better but I didn't want to wait long and I'm running out of space frankly



eh all of mine are 720x404 and on my laptop screen that's fine by me


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

I didn't really enjoy the pilot for Banshee.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I didn't really enjoy the pilot for Banshee.



why          not


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> why          not



I can't remember anymore actually, just remember thinking it was meh.

I know a lot of other people who like it outside this forum though, so it sounds like I should try it again.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

Han do you have Netflix or Amazon Prime?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Han do you have Netflix or Amazon Prime?



Nope, waiting til I get a better job until spending like, any money that isn't for going out.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

^ I presumed you've tried free trials? They sometimes advertise pilots of new series they want people to watch and Amazon had some good stuff.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah used them already.


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

Cancelled Prime yesterday. Don't have cash to renew. Just glad that i remembered. Prime streaming is garbage though. HBO stuff, sure, but bleh.

Netflix still subscribed. Waiting for Daredevil next month.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

don't trip Han

I'll be aight


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

We'll just bully Washington for more


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> We'll just bully Washington for more



Why don't you move somewhere that from doesn't suck


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 15, 2015)

Puppet Master 3: B

Hey, it's getting better. Can't go wrong with 'Demonic Puppets killing Nazi's'. Brad Pitt would be proud.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Why don't you move somewhere that from doesn't suck



how is someone from NC gonna tell me that?  fall the fuck back


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 15, 2015)

burberry prosum


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

man titty u so weird u make me laugh sometimes


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

Have to agree with masterrace again. I would hate to live remotely close to Los Angeles. 

Poor Para, he's probably never even had the opportunity to meet a person who isn't fake as fuck. Then he has to date fake ass people. I bet it's terrifying going into any relationship knowing that you'll be dating someone else's facade.

Asking Washington for water? I find it hilarious that California could have it's geographic shape, and lack a spine.

Not to mention how fucking stupid the people there are.

How stupid are Californians? Steve Jobs. friend lucks out by finding he has a early stage, completely treatable cancer, and decides he's going to use rosemary and thyme to try and cure it. Okay, not really cure it - this assclown thought that he would be the first person to "live with cancer", like it were HIV.

And that shit worked out so well that fucking twats brought measles back.

And that fuck from Apple is like Christ reincarnated in California. 

Para is the last person who should be talking shit about other states.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Grape.



Rukia you are so behind


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> burberry prosum



Burberry Brit is my shit. Wonder if they still make it


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

Grape

that was beautiful


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, you seem like a virginia man



Probably because that's not a secret


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Probably because that's not a secret



Doesn't have to be a secret for it to never have came up.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

Grape said:


> Have to agree with masterrace again. I would hate to live remotely close to Los Angeles.
> 
> Poor Para, he's probably never even had the opportunity to meet a person who isn't fake as fuck. Then he has to date fake ass people. I bet it's terrifying going into any relationship knowing that you'll be dating someone else's facade.
> 
> ...



should've finished it at "facade" 

keep going for long enough, and even if the material's good, it'll be obvious you want to get a rise, which in turn means you won't get one


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Doesn't have to be a secret for it to never have came up.



Earlier I said I was in neighboring state with Stunna, and two weeks ago I said I was driving down to Charleston.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Earlier I said I was in neighboring state with Stunna.



Could've been SC or Tennessee 



Masterrace said:


> and two weeks ago I said I was driving down to Charleston.



I could drive down to Charleston too; but I don't live in Virginia.


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Could've been SC or Tennessee.
> I could drive down to Charleston too; but I don't live in Virginia.



Are trolling? If you add the two up, yes you would would...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

i dunno why gesy said what he said instead of "who the fuck is paying attention to your life blogging"


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> should've finished it at "facade"
> 
> keep going for long enough, and even if the material's good, it'll be obvious you want to get a rise, which in turn means you won't get one



Just ranting lol. 

I almost dipped into Reagan/Arnold territory but I don't want to spend 30 minutes typing on my phone.


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i dunno why gesy said what he said instead of "who the fuck is paying attention to your life blogging"



Aye fuck you Luc


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

yeah i'm still completely astonished that arnold schwarznegger ever managed to be governor of california

how? how does that happen? who elects him? who could take him seriously?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

the whole state got excited

you had to be there.


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

You gonna take from a Brit, Para?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

I like Luc

he's good peoples


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> *the whole state got excited*
> 
> you had to be there.



Because he flexed his muscles and quoted terrible one-liners from his movies?

smh


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You gonna take from a Brit, Para?



If I said that Para would say 'what is speedy even talking about?'


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

at that point there wasn't much left to flex


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

the day jason statham manages to become a member of parliament, i will give para free rein to make fun of me


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah i'm still completely astonished that arnold schwarznegger ever managed to be governor of california
> 
> how? how does that happen? who elects him? who could take him seriously?



Land of celebs


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the day jason statham manages to become a member of parliament, i will give para free rein to make fun of me



Nah, it's gotta be Danny Dyer


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the day jason statham manages to become a member of parliament, i will give para free rein to make fun of me



Glenda Jackson is an actress in parliament


----------



## Grape (Mar 15, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Because he flexed his muscles and quoted terrible one-liners from his movies?
> 
> smh



Hey, you can't blame their logic. they made Reagan president and look how well that worked out.

But yeah, California is just as bad as the worst southern states.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

who's gonna say no to the terminator?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 15, 2015)

im fucking beautiful


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

Darth Sidious should have ran for office 

at the very least make billy dee mayor of a fake cloud city


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

The World said:


> Darth Sidious should have ran for office



That would have made more sense. 

He dun fuked up


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 15, 2015)

Drake ~ From Time.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 15, 2015)

*Interstellar*_(2014)_ - 10/10

holy mother of fuck

i have no words


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 15, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> *Interstellar*_(2014)_ - 10/10
> 
> holy mother of fuck
> 
> i have no words



this is a troll.

I gave it a 9.

it's nolan but this isn't perfection.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 15, 2015)

my man. i of all people, who has been hating on nolan plenty, skeptical as shit approaching this, am for the first time in my life in the brink of legit tearing up like a little girl after a fucking movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2015)

Grape just said Reagan was a great president ?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 15, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> my man. i of all people, who has been hating on nolan plenty, skeptical as shit approaching this, am for the first time in my life in the brink of legit tearing up like a little girl after a fucking movie.



yes it is sad af

but u have clearly not seen 






























game of thrones.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 15, 2015)

fuck you and that mediocre got shit. outta here


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 15, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> fuck you and that mediocre got shit. outta here


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> *Interstellar*_(2014)_ - 10/10
> 
> holy mother of fuck
> 
> i have no words





Liverbird said:


> my man. i of all people, who has been hating on nolan plenty, skeptical as shit approaching this, am for the first time in my life in the brink of legit tearing up like a little girl after a fucking movie.


hahahahaha 

black hole to the infinite bookcase

quantum co-ordinates morse coded in a watch

you're a buffoon and that movie was dumb


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

>being such a simp that interstellar can make you tear up

love doesn't transcend time and space and everything. you know what does? having bad taste


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

that last fucking line


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2015)

I've been drinking so I found that hysterical

sasuga


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

love _does_ transcend space and time 



but it was silly in that movie


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

"love trancends space and time"



Not judging Interstellar because I haven't seen it, but that's some dumb shit


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> "love trancends space and time"
> 
> 
> 
> Not judging Interstellar because I haven't seen it, but that's some dumb shit



you should see it, it's a unique experience

never before have i sat through a movie which started out really good and stayed that way for like half of it, then turned iffy, and then finished with a batshit insane, retarded, absurd conclusion 

like, i sometimes imagine being the author of a popular serialised work and going 200% kubo on it at the end by just ruining everything and having it end with something insane and nonsensical. maybe instead of 200% kubo, i should say 100% hideaki anno. something like the "congratulations!" end of the eva tv show

but then i come to the conclusion that it would never happen because i'd be professionally and emotionally invested in my work and in making sure it was good and came to a satisfactory conclusion. works that end in a retarded, insane fashion that just makes the whole thing a joke, don't really turn up much, or at all

but then there was interstellar

and it came to pass because everyone who had control over the movie as a whole, thought it was genuinely a good ending

it's a unique movie for that alone


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you should see it, it's a unique experience
> 
> never before have i sat through a movie which started out really good and stayed that way for like half of it, then turned iffy, and then finished with a batshit insane, retarded, absurd conclusion
> 
> ...



Yeah I've heard some really split opinions on Interstellar, was planning to watch it eventually.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2015)

love is the fifth element


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 15, 2015)

Anybody in here a knowledgable PC gamer?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Didi (Mar 15, 2015)

Interstellar was ridiculously cheesy/corny and predictable

Great soundtrack tho and use of it (even if it's just a ripoff of Philip Glass)
some nice space visuals too


Am getting sadder each year tho that Zimmer hasn't made a new soundtrack since the Thin Red Line
Such a talented man
yet he's just cashing it in and doing the same trick over and over


Seriously, listen to that soundtrack, and hear how many leitmotifs and general styles and melodies you can hear from later soundtracks of his. It's ridiculous.

Either that or the Lion King OST is still the best thing he made


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 15, 2015)

His soundtrack for 'Chappie' was about as out of the box as it could get for Zimmer.

Everything was entirely electronic. No orchestral instrumentation used at all.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 16, 2015)

Interstellar was good.


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I've been drinking so I found that hysterical



It was funny sober


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2015)

TFW ARROW'S INTROS ARE ALWAYS 9 MINUTES INTO THE SHOW


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 16, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> Anybody in here a knowledgable PC gamer?



What you need to know ?


----------



## Grape (Mar 16, 2015)

You're washed, Titty. I hate to say it, but you are. You're almost as washed s Blomkamp, and Blomkamp is so washed that he makes Michael Jackson's white skin seem reasonable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> love _does_ transcend space and time
> 
> 
> 
> but it was silly in that movie



Always the romantic


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Are you still investing, Mastabucks?


----------



## Grape (Mar 16, 2015)

I think Masterrace has me on ignore.


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Are you still investing, Mastabucks?



Yeah, the past three weeks have been dreadful.


----------



## Grape (Mar 16, 2015)

Guess not o.O


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> What you need to know ?



If this build:  can handle the entire Crysis series at 60fps and higher at max settings.


----------



## Grape (Mar 16, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> If this build:  can handle the entire Crysis series at 60fps and higher at max settings.






Post the build URL with a title that includes [Build Help].

They _will_ know answers to your questions, and point out any mistakes in the build, or ways to improve the build, or reduce cost while maintaining performance expectations.

It's worth the 20 seconds you will spend making an account to post. I'd do it for you, but I'm not linking any of my accounts to here.


----------



## Slice (Mar 16, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you're not yasha tier creepy but you're not stunna/para/slice tier trustworthy either





Parallax said:


> tfw luc thinks you're trustworthy tier





Stunna said:


> **







Han Solo said:


> tbh
> 
> prioritizing nf over anything is kinda dumb, no lie
> 
> And on this subject, are some of you less active because you just have better things to do or are you just on chat?



I have a total lack of leisure time. Between work, going out, trying to get some sleep and other hobbies i'm not online a lot.

I have no idea how other people manage to do all this. I havent even played video games in weeks because i just dont have the time.

Plus i am barely at home and browsing here on a phone is a small nightmare (especiall with quoting and because i type really slow on my phone). I browse here more ofthen during work breaks than at any other point of the day. 

Its a shame because i enjoy talking to you guys.

Also fuck the Skype iPhone app. Shit hasnt worked properly in months. Cant even talk to people there any more. 




Liverbird said:


> *Interstellar*_(2014)_ - 10/10
> 
> holy mother of fuck
> 
> i have no words



Luc is correct that the last third drags the movie down hard. It started really good and then basically went full retard. Still the strong beginning makes it a 3/5 movie.

Friend of mine hates it like the plague. Hes a farmer and when he heard that the premise is corn being affected by [Whatever the English word for _Mehltau_ is] he went absolutely mad. Because corn apparently cannot ever be infected by that.
He really focusses more on Science than Fiction when watching anything from the genre.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 16, 2015)

*Chappie*

Over-dramatic, but not terrible to watch.

6.8/10


----------



## Slice (Mar 16, 2015)

Frozen - Still a 3/5

Was "forced" to re-watch this yesterday. ("Forced" because i rarely rewatch stuff at all let alone only 1.5 years after the last time i saw it). Didnt do anything to make me change my rating. It still does a few things exceptionally well but other thing are just terribad. And i still hate the snowman.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 16, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> If this build:  can handle the entire Crysis series at 60fps and higher at max settings.



.

Benchmarks:



Single GTX 970 is in the 50-60 FPS range.

Dual SLI should be 60+ FPS, unless the crysis engine doesn't include SLI support.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 16, 2015)

These Walls 

I wish you are into Kendrick right now, Slice.


----------



## Grape (Mar 16, 2015)

This guy stays relaxed. He's putting up all-star numbers.


----------



## Slice (Mar 16, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> These Walls
> 
> I wish you are into Kendrick right now, Slice.



No.
I rarely listen to (foreign) Hip-Hop. Dont own anything by him.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh shit--Kendrick's album dropped yesterday?!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 16, 2015)

Stunna got on that shit  

it's raw

It's like D'Angelo Hip Hop son


----------



## Grape (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm so fucking ready.

[youtube]_2deSYf8Pas[/youtube]

Para's lucky I didn't even mention fucking Scientology. Jesus Christ. I could go down that street for days.


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2015)

Standout track was _Mortal Man_


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Blasian master race_


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 16, 2015)

bah, beauty pageants

she hella cute tho


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2015)

Miss Nagasaki? She da bomb

her hairline doing Lebron

is tyga banks missing a forehead

okay I'm done


----------



## Slice (Mar 16, 2015)

>Afro-Asian

Isnt that called Blasian?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2015)

I got'chu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

Sitting here sipping tea like a fancy bish


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 16, 2015)

khris said:


> Sitting here sipping tea like a fancy bish



As long as you know you're a bitch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> As long as you know you're a bitch.



A fine ass one.


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2015)

Disappointed you choose to bandwagon with tea instead of the superior coffee


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

I do drink coffee but only when I am working. I am jobless now so I don't need it


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2015)

You better drink coffee. Also, I hear ISIS is hiring. <3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

I just called myself a bitch. They'd murder me on sight.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 16, 2015)

khris said:


> I just called myself a bitch. They'd murder me on sight.



Just get yourself a good pair of knee pads it won't be that bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

They don't buttfuck heretics Huey


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blasian master race_



That  they are

I'm finna bag an asian waifu so that we can make another jhene aiko namsayin?


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2015)

I thought you said you were Filipino


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2015)

made myself a nice protein shake for lunch


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2015)

You people are silly


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Welp, seems like I got the Kendrick album to keep me warm for the rest of winter.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2015)

If you’re reading this, it’s not too late. After much debate, XXL’s selection of artist’s for the XXL Freshmen 2015 Class is almost a wrap. Now, it’s time for the fans to vote for who you want to see snag a spot on the front cover. The artist with the most votes, who has not already been selected by XXL for the list, will win the Freshmen 10th spot.

Read More: Vote For the XXL Freshmen 10th Spot |


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Who you got, Titty?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2015)

So how was Chappie?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> So how was Chappie?


----------



## Grape (Mar 16, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> So how was Chappie?



Hey pseudo 

I've heard differing opinions on it. Most people dislike it, but there's a small ggroup who feel that the director is a visionary, and anything he touches is gold. They also feel videogames are THE pinnacle of storytelling... so... yeah.


But what can you expect from gesy and para?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fuck him
> 
> How is King Los still competing for freshman spots? Shit, I was probably a freshmen when I heard about him. Give it up already.



PARTYNEXTDOOR is the next big thing.


----------



## Grape (Mar 16, 2015)

Christ. Do these "musicians" know what a fucking name is?

Partynextdoor? Christ.


----------



## Grape (Mar 16, 2015)

Why the fuck is superman a fucking Asian, Titty?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hey pseudo
> 
> I've heard differing opinions on it. Most people dislike it, but there's a small ggroup who feel that the director is a visionary, and anything he touches is gold. They also feel videogames are THE pinnacle of storytelling... so... yeah.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Grape said:


> Christ. Do these "musicians" know what a fucking name is?
> 
> Partynextdoor? Christ.



PartyNextDoor got nothing on Jungle Pussy.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2015)

Grape said:


> Why the fuck is superman a fucking Asian, Titty?



[quote author=#CHIEFROCKA# link=topic=2808225.msg180517841#msg180517841 date=1426554321]
kanye never said he was a fan of the album :he: 
[/quote][quote author=#CHIEFROCKA# link=topic=2808225.msg180518001#msg180518001 date=1426554335]
kanye just said thanks :he:
[/quote]


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 16, 2015)

i like partynextdoor a bit

"right now" is my jam


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i like partynextdoor a bit
> 
> "right now" is my jam



West District
Right Now
Over Here
Recognize
Muse
Juss Know
Don't Worry
Girl From Oakland
Belong To The City
Wild Bitches
Welcome To The Party
TBH


goat.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Just finished S2 of Orphan Black

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rachel better not be dead


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Just finished S2 of Orphan Black
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Hopefully she'll come back with an eyepatch.


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i like partynextdoor a bit
> 
> "right now" is my jam



Can't tell if serious


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2015)

> You think that my posts are funny, do you? Laugh while you can, because I shall be the one laughing, at the end.



Luc's always making enemies


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2015)

*Chef*: Light 6

I was skeptical about this movie for awhile because I've been bored by so many of these little indie comedies. So it was really a pleasant surprise how funny was at times.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Superman Beyond


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 17, 2015)

Watching Superman/Batman Public Enemies.

Come watch with me TittyNipple.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Watching Superman/Batman Public Enemies.
> 
> Come watch with me TittyNipple.


deras:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2015)

luc's banned...

I guess DDJ won afterall


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned? From what?

o.O


----------



## Legend (Mar 17, 2015)

I gotta listen to the King Kendrick album


----------



## Slice (Mar 17, 2015)

What did Luc do?

And is the Kendrick album really _that_ good?`I need opinions of people whos musical taste i trust!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 17, 2015)

^ Para isn't here yet. 

It's a good album, a 7.5/10 album imo (some tracks are a 8, others 7 I guess)

If you liked D'Angelo's album, you'll like the fresher jazz and neo-soul like elemens in it.

His rapping is on point and feels far reaching.


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Para, what's your opinion on Fassbender playing L. Ron Hubbard Steve Jobs?


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

my internet was out again so I missed it


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

Slice said:


> What did Luc do?
> 
> And is the Kendrick album really _that_ good?`I need opinions of people whos musical taste i trust!



It's gonna be hands down the best hip hop album of the year, the genre blending is so good


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Just caught up on Arrow.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Cookie Lyon


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

I still feel that way about his early stuff that hasn't changed 

This album is worth the praise


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Someone link me this DDJ vs Luc.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 17, 2015)

It reminds me of the blender thread where some folks went hard on me and a few other threads of vicious intent.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Someone link me this DDJ vs Luc.



Here's the thread



kami deleted a lot of the gold

but there's still a lot of good stuff


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Alright, about to start Rome.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

Fuck you Warudo


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

you still my homie doe


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 17, 2015)

What has he done now Para


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

you can't be this dense


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 17, 2015)

The World said:


> you can't be this dense



Oi I've just noticed 

Why are you hater?


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

don't hate the playa, hate your brain


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

in memory of luc imma post kpop vid of cute asians 

fuck you vault 

your reaction smileys on point doe 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px2Q47O0_eE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glXgSSOKlls[/YOUTUBE]

dat whitewash 

bruder slice and massafool would be so proud


----------



## Slice (Mar 17, 2015)

Holy shit.
Why did Kami have to delete.
The stuff that is left alone is comedic gold.
I wanted to witness it all.

Seriously.
DDJ just has to be the most dedicated and successful troll in the history of this site.



			
				DDJ said:
			
		

> My brother currently has a girlfriend, and he and I have very similar genetic composition; if he can find a girlfriend, so can I.



I nearly fell out of my chair.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Slice said:


> Holy shit.
> Why did Kami have to delete.
> The stuff that is left alone is comedic gold.
> I wanted to witness it all.
> ...


Lord help me


----------



## Slice (Mar 17, 2015)

Why are you saying i like whitewashing Warubro


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

dildodongjizz at it again? 

oh man you can't make this kinda stuff up


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Good ol' DDJ.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

Slice said:


> Why are you saying i like whitewashing Warubro



I'm just saying you can appreciate a nice blonde hair blue eyed anything


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2015)

Kinda concerned no one said "Bigot" or "Racist" in there. Unless I missed it.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Slice said:


> Seriously.
> DDJ just has to be the most dedicated and successful troll in the history of this site.



I'm honestly more convinced than ever that he is a troll

And he is GOAT BOAT by far


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

He really is a robot created to troll the internet


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

DDJ should be a recurring member of this thread.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

That reminds me of one time in HS where I said "bigot" and this one white girl got furious because "bigot" was apparently racist against white people.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

speaking of jokey robots

Interstellar 8/10

the metaphysics by the end was iffy but I mean it is a movie and even though typical Nolanisms of skipping ahead and not giving concrete answers to why such events are happening happen I took it with a grain of salt and enjoyed it regardless 

the cinematography was gorgeous and I felt Nolan drawing heavy inspiration from 2001

wish I could have seen it in IMAX but 1080p blu ray will do


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Julius Caesar was GOAT.


----------



## teddy (Mar 17, 2015)

Sometimes when i read a ddj post i need to raise my hands and step back from the keyboard


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

kami just locked my thread

kami a shit

and I was gonna post some great stuff to rile up DDJ


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

The World said:


> kami just locked my thread
> 
> kami a shit
> 
> and I was gonna post some great stuff to rile up DDJ



Invite that lad here.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> That reminds me of one time in HS where I said "bigot" and this one white girl got furious because "bigot" was apparently racist against white people.



"how dare you call me a cracker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 racism!!!!!!!!!!1111"


----------



## Slice (Mar 17, 2015)

The World said:


> I'm just saying you can appreciate a nice blonde hair blue eyed anything



That i can. 



Han Solo said:


> I'm honestly more convinced than ever that he is a troll
> 
> And he is GOAT BOAT by far



The guy is throwing bait of the highest quality out like its nothing.
And he never breaks character.
Thats some method acting shit right here.
Trolling truly is a art.
Its beautiful.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 17, 2015)

Slice said:


> The guy is throwing bait of the highest quality out like its nothing.
> And he never breaks character.
> Thats some method acting shit right here.
> Trolling truly is a art.
> Its beautiful.



Do you want me to disappoint you?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7r1xyvElfpo[/YOUTUBE]

dis song doe


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

DDJ is the greatest troll we'll ever have

ever

he's so above everyone it's not even funny


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 17, 2015)

I've watched some documentaries lately

and I think some of you are either naive or trolling fo sho


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]7r1xyvElfpo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> dis song doe



the amount of times u lit up and masturbated to this song


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

smfh

fuk u warudo


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

I see you don't deny it 

i don't blame u para

pretty dope track


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

The World said:


> I see you don't deny it
> 
> i don't blame u para
> 
> pretty dope track



Too high to respond atm.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

im not even 

I'm getting ready for school smh


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Parallax said:


> im not even
> 
> I'm getting ready for school smh



Weed will enlighten you

That's good for school right?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

These 2 Chainz videos in GQ Magazine's YT channel are gold.


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2015)

Parallax said:


> It's gonna be hands down the best hip hop album of the year, the genre blending is so good



Unless RTJ3 comes out


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Unless RTJ3 comes out



You forgot about SHMG.

And VFT6.

IYRTITL > TPAB


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

the mother of all flip flops of 2015 so far 

good looking out D


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Para's rap name should be Funky Taste Master FlipFlopFlex


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Para getting called out is the best


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2015)

It been over a year, people change


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Para getting called out is the best



Juan is still our bro, doe. 



Masterrace said:


> It been over a year, people change



He's stubborn as fuck about a lot of stuff doe. That's what makes his epic flip flops so magical. 

> Going hard for 99 pages on one side of the debate
> Changes opinion when the new thread is created after the last one closes


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't believe this is a legitimate reaction to TPAB.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2015)

I remember Para not liking Kendrick at all, did someone flip flop


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I remember Para not liking Kendrick at all, did someone flip flop



Well, tbf the onlt thing I've seen is that he said he loved his new album. Dunno if he actually flip flopped or not.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Where's Para at? Not a good look, not standin' up for himself.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeezus was TPAB done before TPAB.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2015)

I didn't care for Yeezus. Dark Twisted Fantasy is the one for me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I didn't care for Yeezus. Dark Fantasy is the one for me.



TPAB didn't top any of them.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Listening to Tetsuo & Youth right now. That shit went under the radar...


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2015)

I liked Kanye's stuff when I was in elementary school, now I can't enjoy any of his stuff (even the ones I used to like). And Lupe have always been boring.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I liked Kanye's stuff when I was in elementary school, now I can't enjoy any of his stuff (even the ones I used to like). And Lupe have always been boring.



Not boring per se, but it does take a certain amount of motivation  to listen through his stuff.

Might be the production he chooses to go with


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Para is the Neymar of this thread


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not boring per se, but it does take a certain amount of motivation  to listen through his stuff.
> 
> Might be the production he chooses to go with



That's part of it.
But it's mostly his voice and flow, it's so plain.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

para is the jerome simpson of this thread


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

so, is Better Call Saul still good? I haven't watched any more since the first couple


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2015)

Para is the Para of this thread.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2015)

If you liked the first couple...

don't see a reason why you wouldn't like the rest.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> so, is Better Call Saul still good? I haven't watched any more since the first couple



Seen the first six episodes, and yeah I like it.

But something feels a bit off, I think they've linked it to BB too much and it doesn't work...


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 17, 2015)

Kanye > Kendrick


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

'The Babadook' is being shown on campus this week; is it worth the watch?


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 17, 2015)

One of my friends said it sucked.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]MuAGGZNfUkU[/YOUTUBE]

Damn, this is such a powerful track.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 'The Babadook' is being shown on campus this week; is it worth the watch?



It's okay. It's a more so The Shining type of horror. Not scary or anything.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Two sucks (one from Jena) and an okay.

Hm.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *Two sucks (one from Jena)* and an okay.
> 
> Hm.



Why would you phrase it this way, even knowing that your original intention, even if it was misinterpreted, would still look weird in this particular format?


----------



## Jena (Mar 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> Why would you phrase it this way, even knowing that your original intention, even if it was misinterpreted, would still look weird in this particular format?



I'm sorry but the way you phrased this just made me think you were DDJ for a second


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> Why would you phrase it this way, even knowing that your original intention, even if it was misinterpreted, would still look weird in this particular format?


Shit--I honestly didn't even think about that until you pointed it out.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Jena said:


> I'm sorry but the way you phrased this just made me think you were DDJ for a second



Did you read about DDJ's turns offs?



That guy damn near elimated the entire female population.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Jena said:


> I'm sorry but the way you phrased this just made me think you were DDJ for a second



   



Stunna said:


> Shit--I honestly didn't even think about that until you pointed it out.



_OH_, Stunna





Han Solo said:


> That guy damn near elimated the entire female population.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Detective said:


>





It goes on as well.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm not a pervert, D.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm not a pervert, D.



Finished high school. Still innocent.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2015)

My Final Fantasy Type O preorder just arrived.


----------



## Jena (Mar 17, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> It goes on as well.



When I see this, I can't help but be reminded of my time in the avatar fan club and a certain person having a creepy obsession with incestious sexual relationships between underage cartoon characters.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> It goes on as well.





			
				DDJ said:
			
		

> -An unwillingness to explore new sexual activities (especially group activities)
> -This should go without saying, but I shall say nevertheless that she must have been born female; I have no problem with the existence of transsexuals, but I do not wish to be in a relationship with one
> -Opposing abortions, birth control, or homosexual marriage
> -Having a lax stance concerning illegal immigration
> ...





			
				DDJ said:
			
		

> I shall not admit to anything that is not true; there are seven billion people living on this planet, and approximately half of them are women, so there are still plenty of women who could possibly be a match for me. I seek an actual human woman, comprised of flesh and blood, with a unique personality, with whom I can have intellectually-stimulating conversations, as my partner.



HOLY SHIT

HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT





			
				DDJUltron said:
			
		

> It may take time, but I shall eventually have a long-lasting, seriously-committed relationship, and I cannot wait to see your reactions what that does happen. I shall very much enjoy seeing all of you choke on your words; you shall wish that your words had been sweet and kind, rather than bitter and caustic.



He went full-on super villain with this post, doe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2015)

yall laugh now, but DDJ threatened Luc, and he was banned moments later.

That guy's not to be fucked with


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Jena said:


> When I see this, I can't help but be reminded of my time in the avatar fan club and a certain person having a creepy obsession with incestious sexual relationships between underage cartoon characters.



His posts in the bathhouse are something else. 



Detective said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT
> 
> ...



This is what has honestly convinced me he is some kind of troll. Surely no one is that delusional, even if they are an autistic fuck.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> My Final Fantasy Type O preorder just arrived.



Rukia carrying the video game industry on the back of his.... wallet.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

I wish there was a DDJ-tier poster that was a reg here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2015)

Closest we got was nensense or whatever..

My set's raw as fuck btw.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> yall laugh now, but DDJ threatened Luc, and he was banned moments later.
> 
> That guy's not to be fucked with



Luc was foolish to go up against a seasoned master baiter.

DDJ's Kung Fu was too strong



Han Solo said:


> This is what has honestly convinced me he is some kind of troll. Surely no one is that delusional, even if they are an autistic fuck.



He's been playing people to the tune of his fiddle since 2006.

I actually respect his tactical approach to provoking the masses into his traps.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Gesy disrespectful as fuk

Nensense was nowhere near DDJ's quality


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Closest we got* was nensense or whatever..


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Also, I honestly believe that DDJ's natural foil/nemesis would be Yasha. That guy would destroy him in a similarly detached, however systematically efficient fashion.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Yasha v. DDJ


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

I like that Stunna has actually bothered to update his profile.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2015)

WHY ISN'T THAT THE TITLE OF THE FRANCHISE EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I like that Stunna has actually bothered to update his profile.





Parallax said:


>


hey, apparently _someone_ read it**


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

"Wild Speed: Sky Mission"


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> hey, apparently _someone_ read it**



I wanted to check out your convo with DDJ, saw that you has updated your occupation status to college student. I didn't really mean to look at your profile itself.



And yeah that F&F7 Japanese title is amaxing.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

The Leviathan will be the best movie of its year.


----------



## Jena (Mar 17, 2015)

Taleran said:


> WHY ISN'T THAT THE TITLE OF THE FRANCHISE EVERYWHERE.



That is a beautiful title.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Robot Troll said:
			
		

> Why are you contributing toward the mocking of me? I thought that you and I got along well with each other?



The betrayal.



Judas Stunna


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2015)

Rest of the franchise titles.

Wild Speed 

Wild Speed X2 

Wild Speed X3: Tokyo Drift

Wild Speed Max

Wild Speed: Mega Max

Wild Speed: Euro Mission


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Rest of the franchise titles.
> 
> Wild Speed
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> The betrayal.
> 
> 
> 
> Judas Stunna


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> The betrayal.
> 
> 
> 
> Judas Stunna



Stunna the 2015 London Bridge Enno


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Rest of the franchise titles.
> 
> Wild Speed
> 
> ...



This is mesmerising 

:33


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> The Leviathan will be the best movie of its year.



Holy shit, it's like an Intergalactic Moby Dick Meets Dune of the Skies

[YOUTUBE]s-45NTlgp-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> Holy shit, it's like an Intergalactic Moby Dick Meets Dune of the Skies
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s-45NTlgp-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


>



Born to late to explore the earth, born to early to explore the galaxy, my friend.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]XAHprLW48no[/YOUTUBE]

Real talk, the world would be fucked if they brought back the difficulty level of 1980's video games.

Stunna would get rekt by MegaMan III.

That's probably why they didn't feature the Blue Bomber in this trailer.

Donkey Kong, doe.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

I've beaten Mega Man III.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

I do find stuff like Dark Souls fun, but playing games like those too much is just frustrating and no, do it enough and payoff is not worth the time spent.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I've beaten Mega Man III.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Rest of the franchise titles.
> 
> Wild Speed
> 
> ...



this is absolutely fantastic


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Wild Speed: Mega Max and Wild Speed: Euro Mission are my faves.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Wild Speed: Mega Max and Wild Speed: Euro Mission are my faves.




If they had called it Wild Speed: Euro Trip instead


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Watching Batman: Year One.


----------



## Jena (Mar 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]XAHprLW48no[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Real talk, the world would be fucked if they brought back the difficulty level of 1980's video games.
> 
> ...



This might be the first time in history that Happy Madison's 80mil+ budgets actually went toward the movie itself. That looks like actual cgi in this.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Watching Batman: Year One.



Watched Under The Red Hood over the weekend, such an underrated animated film.


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2015)

> Wild Speed X3: Tokyo Drift



Tokyo Breeze would be better. Or Gust.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Stunna's new set

I don't know what that show/film is, but I don't like it


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

ayy you know Enno is hyped as fuk for 'Pixels'


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Han knows what's up.


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2015)

First Stunna set I've had to adblock in a while.

Oh well, you had a good run. The end was inevitable.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> I have heard good things about it, but have been too lazy to watch, however that sequence looks straight up like it came out Step Up: Straight To BluRay



It makes sense if you have watched the show, I promise. 

But yeah seriously, you should watch it. Easily the best sci fi show running right now that Utopia is dead.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

It's cool, Grape; I'm pretty sure 90% of us have already adblocked yours.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> But yeah seriously, you should watch it. Easily the best sci fi show running right now that Utopia is dead.




I still haven't seen S2


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It's cool, Grape; I'm pretty sure 90% of us have already adblocked yours.



Speak for yourself, Stunna

You don't appreciate the lulz behind nipple suit Batman


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It's cool, Grape; I'm pretty sure 90% of us have already adblocked yours.




What's wrong with my Gorillaz set? o.O


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Grape said:


> What's wrong with my Gorillaz set? o.O



Fuck your nipples.


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2015)

Titty, pleaaaseeeee


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Grape said:


> What's wrong with my Gorillaz set? o.O


**


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Grape said:


> Titty, this kills the bait.



You don't need the bait to lure the master.


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2015)

Accurate depiction of the Konoha Music Department.

[youtube]6Dc1C77nra4[/youtube]


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

I haven't seen Utopia yet

but then again I haven't hardly seen any tv shows 

But I can't wait for Hannibal :WOW


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I haven't seen Utopia yet
> *
> but then again I haven't hardly seen any tv shows*
> 
> But I can't wait for Hannibal :WOW



Because of school, or lack of interest/other things to do?

Edit: nvm, saw your NBA section response


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

A bit of both tbh

I've lately tried to spend any me time to reading, I just ended up buying a bunch of books but I'm trying to finish _Invisible Man_ and _Ulysses_ first on top of my class reading


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

there were some pretty funny jabs at Bieber during his roast 

Hannibal Buress got no chill


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

I could never get into reading outside of genre fiction.

I am the death of society and all that. 

(dunno if you count random history/geography stuff though which I've always found interesting)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> there were some pretty funny jabs at Bieber during his roast
> 
> Hannibal Buress got no chill



That was today?

Damn


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

No, it airs on the 30th, but they've released some jokes and shit. 


			
				Buress said:
			
		

> "They say that you roast the ones you love, but I don't like you at all, man. I'm just here because it's a real good opportunity for me.
> 
> Actually, you should thank me for participating in this extremely transparent attempt to be more likable in the public eye. And I hope it doesn't work."


I think they already gave away the best burn of the night.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

T&Y > TPAB


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> T&Y > TPAB


Get'cho trollin' ass outta' here. 

And I think highly of Tetsuo & Youth.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

titty insecure as fuck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> No, it airs on the 30th, but they've released some jokes and shit.
> 
> I think they already gave away the best burn of the night.



Ahaaa, Dude kept it 100.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Get'cho trollin' ass outta' here.
> 
> And I think highly of Tetsuo & Youth.


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2015)

Para, have you seen House of Cards?

I'm seriously considering it as being just as good if not better than The Wire. Not trolling whatsoever. It's really, really fucking good. Will have to wait for the series to end before I can actually say it's as god as The Wire, but damn. It's definitely top 5 material as is.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

if only Luca was here to beef with you for saying that


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2015)

Why would he beef with that? It's objectively true.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

i saw season 1, it was aight


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Grape said:


> Para, have you seen House of Cards?
> 
> I'm seriously considering it as being just as good if not better than The Wire. Not trolling whatsoever. It's really, really fucking good. Will have to wait for the series to end before I can actually say it's as god as The Wire, but damn. It's definitely top 5 material as is.



This isn't Game of Thrones.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

HoC aint got shit on The Wire man.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

GoT isn't Wire-tier either


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Rome was better than GoT aswell


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i saw season 1, it was aight




Keep watching.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

Titty u suck

stop having bad taste

anyway Hannibal da besto right now, take your basic taste somewhere else


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Titty u suck
> 
> stop having bad taste
> 
> anyway Hannibal da besto right now, take your basic taste somewhere else


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> This isn't Game of Thrones.




Of course you would think GoT is better than The Wire. But for those of us who don't imagine our lives grounded in epic fantasy, The Wire is top dog.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Hannibal S2 is next on my list after I finish S5 of The Wire.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Titty u suck
> 
> stop having bad taste
> 
> anyway Hannibal da besto right now, take your basic taste somewhere else



Are you watching The Americans? Up there with Hannibal if not better, very different shows though obviously.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Grape said:


> Of course you would think GoT is better than The Wire. But for those of us who don't imagine our lives grounded in epic fantasy, The Wire is top dog.



i was referring as HoC not being GoT tier


learn to read
not to lead


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Actually, I forgot Broadchruch was coming back for another season. I really never thought I'd end up loving that show so much.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

That's another show I've been meaning to watch for the longest. Before the US version even started.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Man I hope they actually changed the plot in the US version, because otherwise that's got to be one of the dumbest remakes I've heard in a while. Heard the first episode was pretty much scene for scene. 

Edit: checked and it does, sounds more like a reinterpretation than a copy so fair enough. Still dunno why David Tennant was in it.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Actually, I forgot Broadchruch was coming back for another season. I really never thought I'd end up loving that show so much.



Series 2 just finished airing last month. You can marathon all of the episodes in a single go now, if you like.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> Series 2 just finished airing last month. You can marathon all of the episodes in a single go now, if you like.



Nah, I've seen season 2 and I loved it. I meant that season 3 is confirmed.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 17, 2015)

Had forgotten about Broadchruch S2, going need to find time to watch it.

Also currently watching Bron S2, excellent series so far.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Also currently watching Bron S2, excellent series so far.



Only seen s1 but it was really good, just found out they have s3 confirmed. 

I'm still catching up on The Killing as well...


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 17, 2015)

I actually recently finished the first season of the danish killing.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 17, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> I actually recently finished the first season of the danish killing.



Yeah I finished s1 a while ago, but I just never got further.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Mad Max: Fury Road confirmed for Rated R.

Day 1 motherfuckers, Day 1.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mad Max: Fury Road confirmed for Rated R.
> 
> Day 1 motherfuckers, Day 1.



Always matinee on weekdays, when the kiddies are at school.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2015)

Batman: Year One

Was dope.


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Always matinee on weekdays, when the kiddies are at school.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2015)

Going to start The Flash now that I caught up with Arrow.


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2015)

Francis J. Underwood for President!


----------



## Legend (Mar 18, 2015)

That Flash ep


----------



## Slice (Mar 18, 2015)

So many shows i'd love to watch.

Person of Interrest
Flash
Arrow S3
The Wire
Orphan Black

I havent even watched anime in two weeks and those episodes are 20 min max. 

Somebody should invent that device from MiB that makes a day last 37 hours.


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2015)

Is Person of Interest that show Detective won't stop talking about?


----------



## Slice (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes.
Apparently its excellent.


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2015)

bullets in the kneecaps excellent


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2015)

I never see it on any year end lists, so I never gave it a chance.


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> Yes.
> Apparently its excellent.



Watch House of Cards.


----------



## Slice (Mar 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> Watch House of Cards.



>Doesnt have time to watch TV
>Gets recommended even more TV


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2015)

Technically speaking it's a webseries.


----------



## Legend (Mar 18, 2015)

That Flash Ep. THE LAST 10 MINS


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2015)

Just finished Superman Vs The Elite.

Was aight.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 18, 2015)

Superman vs. The Elite was epic

One of the last good DC animated movies before they started making the shitty New 52 ones.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> Superman vs. The Elite was epic
> 
> One of the last good DC animated movies before they started making the shitty New 52 ones.



Flashpoint, War, and Atlantis were all dope.

Flashpoint is easily the best DCAU movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2015)

Flashpoint was great

War and Atlantis sucked though


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Flashpoint, War, and Atlantis were all dope.
> 
> Flashpoint is easily the best DCAU movie.



kill yourself               .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 18, 2015)

Warudo, why you picking on DDJ dawg?


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2015)

Fantano just gave TPAB a 10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2015)

It's been getting 10s across the board. What would you give it, Mastertaste?


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 18, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Flashpoint, War, and Atlantis were all dope.
> 
> Flashpoint is easily the best DCAU movie.



Flashpoint doesn't count.

War and Atlantis are both trash. I didn't even make it through Atlantis that's how bad it was. I should've known it was going to be awful when they gave Black Manta that ugly ass design.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2015)

Of course he did, Massacoon. 

I'd pay good money for a Lupe/Kendrick collab.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 18, 2015)

^ Stunna, I knew this would happen, esp. you 

Warudo's BB link came () after a post he made about DDJ.


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Of course he did, Massacoon.
> 
> I'd pay good money for a Lupe/Kendrick collab.



Get off Lupe's nuts man, he's no good!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 18, 2015)

Mastercoon vs Stunna.

FIGHT!11


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 18, 2015)

Lupe used to be good. He used to be my favorite rapper but now he's washed up.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 18, 2015)

I put Lupe in the underrated tag like Talib Kweli, altho TK has a better flow imo.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> Lupe used to be good. He used to be my favorite rapper but now he's washed up.


Have you listened to Tetsuo & Youth?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2015)

you know good and well that this is the wrong thread


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2015)

I would ask "how is the new Flying Lotus, Titty ?"...

But your taste is quite suspect, son.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2015)

it's good and you should listen to it.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Have you listened to Tetsuo & Youth?



[YOUTUBE]LwS6Qn7hCcA[/YOUTUBE]

Been on repeat for a while.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> [YOUTUBE]LwS6Qn7hCcA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Been on repeat for a while.


[YOUTUBE]vHT2bDiQZuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]vHT2bDiQZuE[/YOUTUBE]



Man the chorus



[YOUTUBE]37RM3dkT0VQ[/YOUTUBE]

The sax at the end.


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2015)

Lupe is fun to screw and chop. Good beats, and chorus' for it.

Body of Work sounds dope screwed.


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm not a fan of this new style of rapping where people end lines with a sharp pause. It ruins flow, and raises concerns over the artist's ability.


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2015)

This page is horrendous


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2015)

Why is Luc banned?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2015)

talk shit

Get hit


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2015)

That doesn't answer my question whatsoever.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> Why is Luc banned?



DDJ out trolled him

Like, it wasn't even close

And then he basically pissed on Luc's grave


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2015)

Han hugging DDJ's nuts mad tight


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> That doesn't answer my question whatsoever.



Flame DDJ

Get Banned


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> DDJ out trolled him
> 
> Like, it wasn't even close
> 
> And then he basically pissed on Luc's grave





> You think that my posts are funny, do you? Laugh while you can, because I shall be the one laughing, at the end.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 18, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Han hugging DDJ's nuts mad tight



He's the best troll this forum has ever seen


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7CdntAVRE4[/YOUTUBE]

yoooo this movie is legit


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2015)

Hmmm. I should troll this DDJ character. But one of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would try to snitch out my intentions before I could pull it off.


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> He's the best troll this forum has ever seen



That's a good thing?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2015)

Certainly not a bad thing.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2015)

DDJ took out Luc and Wad


----------



## Slice (Mar 18, 2015)

Wad went down too? This just gets better and better.


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm going to need a proxy.


----------



## Slice (Mar 18, 2015)

Bad teacher - 1/5

Wow this movie is fucking terrible. I should have watched the Dortmund game instead


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hmmm. I should troll this DDJ character. But one of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would try to snitch out my intentions before I could pull it off.


This dude already makin' excuses for when he fails.



> You think that my posts are funny, do you? Laugh while you can, because I shall be the one laughing, at the end.


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2015)

I just don't want to start building a foundation, and have one of you plebs swoop in with shit.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2015)

Programs leaving Netflix in April


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 18, 2015)

While son of DC animated movies fell off, even the worst movie has a better storyline and cinematography, and choreography and any Marvel film.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> Wad went down too? This just gets better and better.



He's a cerebral assassin

His victims are shook


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2015)

HAKEEM WENT IN


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 18, 2015)

story beginning end 

Plot 

Tell
Me 
What
Went 
Down!


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2015)

My day went good. Signed a big deal. got my ass licked. Got the strap in the show.Performed in front of 40k ppl n here I am on twitter ok ok


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2015)

*Top of the Lake*: Strong 6

Eh


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2015)

Warudo and I are having a rap battle.


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2015)

Idk if I mentioned this in here yet but I had a super fun weekend. I'm prone to fainting and I ended up fainting in the bathroom and smacking my head on the floor. I went to urgent care and they told me I was just dehydrated and to drink more water, but that I was fine. So I went back to work and shit. Got violently ill on Saturday night (and was apparently rambling incoherently) and ended up getting taken to the ER. Turns out I had a mild concussion that the urgent care didn't bother to check for, and running around made it worse. The ER doctor ordered 2 days of bed rest. No computer. No phone. No video games. Quiet music only. Avoid reading. TV is ok, but only cartoons, comedies, reality tv. No movies.

I slept mostly, with the TV on quiet. And I have to say, you learn a lot about yourself when you watch 12 hours of the shittiest reality TV netflix has to offer. Like the fact that you can watch 5 straight hours of Undercover Boss and still be able to look at yourself in a mirror. It is a terrifying experience to fall asleep to some CEO in a bad hairpiece yammer on about the little people and have his mug invade your dreams. Then you wake up and it's like shit dog, how the fuck are we in Yankee Candle now? Have I mentioned lately that I now have a burning hatred for Undercover Boss? When the fuck is the Boss going to show up at my work and be like, "Wow, you take abuse from customers like my son in my tragic opening monologue pops pills at his private school. I'd like to give you $5,000. And I will also be your mentor until the cameras stop rolling. Now hug me." I'm just saying -- I can drum up a sob story and be perky on camera. 

Ok but in all seriousness you eventually reach a point in Undercover Boss where you crave for the sweet embrace of death but you're too crippled by minor head trauma to shove a butter knife down your throat.

What the fuck was the point of this? Oh yeah. If you ever have a concussion watch Ink Master instead that show is A+.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2015)

Come be my fianc?
She fuck me in a Hyundai


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2015)

> Come be my fianc?
> She fuck me in a Hyundai



That's Joyce, right?


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2015)

Guys, that House of Cards S3 finale 

Fuckin Doug. There could be a drinking game called :Fuckin Doug". Every time Doug does something fucked up - drink. Every time Doug does something creepy - shot.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> That's Joyce, right?



"Joyce"


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2015)

Jena said:


> Idk if I mentioned this in here yet but I had a super fun weekend. I'm prone to fainting and I ended up fainting in the bathroom and smacking my head on the floor. I went to urgent care and they told me I was just dehydrated and to drink more water, but that I was fine. So I went back to work and shit. Got violently ill on Saturday night (and was apparently rambling incoherently) and ended up getting taken to the ER. Turns out I had a mild concussion that the urgent care didn't bother to check for, and running around made it worse. The ER doctor ordered 2 days of bed rest. No computer. No phone. No video games. Quiet music only. Avoid reading. TV is ok, but only cartoons, comedies, reality tv. No movies.
> 
> I slept mostly, with the TV on quiet. And I have to say, you learn a lot about yourself when you watch 12 hours of the shittiest reality TV netflix has to offer. Like the fact that you can watch 5 straight hours of Undercover Boss and still be able to look at yourself in a mirror. It is a terrifying experience to fall asleep to some CEO in a bad hairpiece yammer on about the little people and have his mug invade your dreams. Then you wake up and it's like shit dog, how the fuck are we in Yankee Candle now? Have I mentioned lately that I now have a burning hatred for Undercover Boss? When the fuck is the Boss going to show up at my work and be like, "Wow, you take abuse from customers like my son in my tragic opening monologue pops pills at his private school. I'd like to give you $5,000. And I will also be your mentor until the cameras stop rolling. Now hug me." I'm just saying -- I can drum up a sob story and be perky on camera.
> 
> ...



I stopped at feinting

then thought of you feinting face first in my lap

anime style


----------



## Ae (Mar 19, 2015)

Jena said:


> What the fuck was the point of this? Oh yeah. If you ever have a concussion watch Ink Master instead that show is A+.



I can confirm this. I saw the first three seasons in it's entirety.


----------



## Slice (Mar 19, 2015)

Jena said:


> The ER doctor ordered 2 days of bed rest. No computer. No phone. No video games. Quiet music only. Avoid reading. TV is ok, but only cartoons, comedies, reality tv. No movies.



Sounds like hell


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2015)

>loves community

>didn't marathon it

wth? does netflix have anything anymore? or did jena's IQ dip?


----------



## Jena (Mar 19, 2015)

The World said:


> >loves community
> 
> >didn't marathon it
> 
> wth? does netflix have anything anymore? or did jena's IQ dip?



You're not supposed to watch anything anything that you "have to pay attention to." If I watched Community I'd get sucked in


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2015)

well that sucks


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2015)

I like all of the streaming television services that are starting to become available now.  Sony's announcement though was a disappointment.  It was about twice as expensive as it should.  Sling TV on the X-Box seems like a much better deal.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)

always knew Jena was a soldier


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)

nerd tears pls


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> nerd tears pls


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2015)

Jena said:


> Idk if I mentioned this in here yet but I had a super fun weekend. I'm prone to fainting and I ended up fainting in the bathroom and smacking my head on the floor. I went to urgent care and they told me I was just dehydrated and to drink more water, but that I was fine. So I went back to work and shit. Got violently ill on Saturday night (and was apparently rambling incoherently) and ended up getting taken to the ER. Turns out I had a mild concussion that the urgent care didn't bother to check for, and running around made it worse. The ER doctor ordered 2 days of bed rest. No computer. No phone. No video games. Quiet music only. Avoid reading. TV is ok, but only cartoons, comedies, reality tv. No movies.
> 
> I slept mostly, with the TV on quiet. And I have to say, you learn a lot about yourself when you watch 12 hours of the shittiest reality TV netflix has to offer. Like the fact that you can watch 5 straight hours of Undercover Boss and still be able to look at yourself in a mirror. It is a terrifying experience to fall asleep to some CEO in a bad hairpiece yammer on about the little people and have his mug invade your dreams. Then you wake up and it's like shit dog, how the fuck are we in Yankee Candle now? Have I mentioned lately that I now have a burning hatred for Undercover Boss? When the fuck is the Boss going to show up at my work and be like, "Wow, you take abuse from customers like my son in my tragic opening monologue pops pills at his private school. I'd like to give you $5,000. And I will also be your mentor until the cameras stop rolling. Now hug me." I'm just saying -- I can drum up a sob story and be perky on camera.
> 
> ...



Jena is tough, u one down ass bitch


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> nerd tears pls


Not cute enough for me to bother.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)

Jhene


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Jhene


----------



## Ae (Mar 19, 2015)

I just had terrible dream that really rustled my jimmies


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Not cute enough for me to bother.



pls stop 


i've been looking for that specific one


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

There goes my babyyyyyyyy


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice to know that people here still use the most outdated and asinine logic in terms of DBZ debating.


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2015)

Please tell me you're not into debating DBZ power tiers.

Please tell me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> Please tell me you're not into debating DBZ power tiers.
> 
> Please tell me.



I used to be a few years ago.

Now i'm just showing people where M10 Gohan should be in terms of comparing him to his other counterparts in terms of where to place Broly.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2015)

Broly is non-canon

the end


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

The World said:


> Broly is non-canon
> 
> the end



Still nice to put people in their places.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)

Broly > SSJ4 Goku


----------



## Jena (Mar 19, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I just had terrible dream that really rustled my jimmies



Did it involve Chris Hansen?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 19, 2015)

Jena said:


> Did it involve Chris Hansen?



The DNA test confirmed he was 90% African.


----------



## Ae (Mar 19, 2015)

I hate to be that guy that say he had a wild dream, but won't say what it was. However, this was too agonizing and traumatizing to tell.

Also, we should be nicer to each other.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)

We should, shouldn't we?


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> The DNA test confirmed he was 90% African.



The DNA test confirmed all his children are 200% African DAWK


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

The Flash Season 1, Episode 15.


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I hate to be that guy that say he had a wild dream, but won't say what it was. However, this was too agonizing and traumatizing to tell.
> 
> Also, we should be nicer to each other.




Then why bring it up?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Mar 19, 2015)

> *'Scarface' Remake Moving Forward With 'Straight Outta Compton' Writer*
> 
> Say hello to my little friend — again.
> 
> ...



lol         .


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't mind a Scarface remake whatsoever.

The film is not the Holy Grail that MTV Cribs would have you believe it to be.

Not to mention that if the writer penned the NWA movie, and the NWA crew is okay with his work, I can support it. 

It may end up better than the original, which wouldn't be a huge accomplishment.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)

Now, do you mean the actual original, or the Pacino film?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2015)

Clearly the Pacino one.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)

**


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2015)

What the fuck, Stunna? You reuploaded your set? I've blocked it twice now.

And Para knows. Scarface isn't worthy of the hype it's received.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)

**


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2015)

Dude, you made that post yesterday didn't you?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 19, 2015)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2015)

I believe he posted what was being cancelled yesterday, this is what's coming in.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)

No, that was about shows/movies leaving Netflix. 

EDIT: Yes, thank you, Gesy.


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2015)

You need a more up to date news source, Stunna. I knew these things days ago.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)

Because I posted it directly to _your_ profile, right?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

Grapes eats posterior.


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2015)

Grape is omnipotent.


----------



## Jena (Mar 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> Grape is omnipotent.



more like impotent, har har


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 19, 2015)

Jena going ham


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Jena (Mar 19, 2015)

#throwbackthursday


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2015)

#throwbackthursday


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2015)

[youtube]mqFAD-FoBvQ[/youtube]

The game is better and harder

The Soundtrack is ever better than the first one

I am in heaven.


----------



## Ae (Mar 19, 2015)

Hotline Miami is p goat


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2015)

That reminded me that i never got the Drive soundtrack.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2015)

well then get it, Gesy


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2015)

new Kendrick and new Sufjan this week

2015 is going to be a great year for music


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2015)

Most Definitely


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2015)

It's not _that_ great overall, Gesy.

Would listen on youtube before buying.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2015)

It made a big part of the movie for me, I would occasionally youtube a couple tracks to play in the background but I should get the whole thing.

Synthpop isn't an area of expertise for me, but I love the sound.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)

Grape's just mad 'cause he isn't a real human being

or a real hero


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2015)

DDJ's theme song right there


----------



## Ae (Mar 19, 2015)

Have anyone tried Bloodline on Netflix?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

Flash Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2015)

Stunna killing the set game lately.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2015)

Lost S1: A
Excellent overall. Great character development for all the characters, good emotional moments (Boone's death hit me the hardest), and despite not answering nearly any of the mysteries, it was still highly enjoyable.


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2015)

This is like the dopest dope I've ever smoked.

[youtube]DZ4gpjwJa08[/youtube]


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm going to change my set into something from the last episode of Flash, but wait a while so I don't spoil people.


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2015)

Keep us posted.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> Keep us posted.



I will, NippleMan.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> DDJ is the greatest troll we'll ever have
> 
> ever
> 
> he's so above everyone it's not even funny



ddj has been doing his schtick for close to a decade

he's not a troll

he's actually like that


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

Aye Luc's back 
Cum on my tits!


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Aye Luc's back
> Cum on my tits!



why did you have to edit the second line in


----------



## Grape (Mar 20, 2015)

Man. Can't think of anything to watch.

fml


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> why did you have to edit the second line in



Why you do that Para!


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ddj has been doing his schtick for close to a decade
> 
> he's not a troll
> 
> he's actually like that



Either this or there's some serious _(inhumane if you will)_ dedication to the craft


----------



## Slice (Mar 20, 2015)

It must be trolling. Always thought he was just weird as fuck. But that thread just cannot be serious. No human being can be like that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Slice said:


> It must be trolling. Always thought he was just weird as fuck. But that thread just cannot be serious. No human being can be like that.



pls

human beings can be far worse than that

read some conspiracy theory websites 

widen yr horizons


----------



## Slice (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Mar 20, 2015)

I've still yet to see an example of him trolling.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

ddj has confessed that he suffers from aspergers and that's really all there is to that mystery, fascinatingly weird though his particular brand of it is, and fun though it is to pretend he's a robot/an alien trying to figure out how to convincingly pretend to be a human being,


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> pls
> 
> human beings can be far worse than that
> 
> ...



Why go to another website, just read TN's posts.

or the cafe

or the blender

or A11

all the sections!


----------



## Slice (Mar 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ddj has confessed that he suffers from aspergers and that's really all there is to that mystery, fascinatingly weird though his particular brand of it is, and fun though it is to* pretend he's a robot*/an alien trying to figure out how to convincingly pretend to be a human being,



I remember the DDJarvis jokes.
Fun time. 


I also remember sending him a PM on how to react to bullies years back when i first read something he posted and people were already making fun of him.
What a waste of time that was.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2015)

here are some nice vids



[youtube]doaQC-S8de8[/youtube]


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2015)

also, decided to catch up with the Furious series. Haven't watched any of them since Tokyo Drift came out

they're pretty decent fun actually!

weird seeing what the series has turned into


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2015)

also Para, have you started reading TWIM yet?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2015)

Gotta cop these OVO tickets.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ddj has been doing his schtick for close to a decade
> 
> he's not a troll
> 
> he's actually like that



He is actually like that, but what I'm saying is that in the last few months at least he's been purposefully egging people on.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2015)

man titty's cries for attention are really sad

makes me almost miss pseudo or tetra

almost


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> also, decided to catch up with the Furious series. Haven't watched any of them since Tokyo Drift came out
> 
> they're pretty decent fun actually!
> 
> weird seeing what the series has turned into



That's what i'm going to do but i want to watch one fast and furious a day leading up to furious 7's release


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

I've heard they're fun post-'Toyko Drift', but the first two are boring


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I've heard they're fun post-'Toyko Drift', but the first two are boring



Yeah they are reall diferrent films beofre and after. I liked the first one though.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2015)

they're a lot of fun after the 4th film

they're just bombastic over the top ridiculous spectacles, and I don't care i'm all in


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 20, 2015)

Fast & Furious sucked and it has a shitty name.

The first 2 are very different from the others (never saw Tokyo Drift).

Fast Five and Fast Six are the good ones. Tbh, I don't remember what happens in either one, I kinda just mix the two in my head together.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2015)

The World said:


> man titty's cries for attention are really sad
> 
> makes me almost miss pseudo or tetra
> 
> almost



I don't want attention.


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I've heard they're fun post-'Toyko Drift', but the first two are boring





Han Solo said:


> Yeah they are reall diferrent films beofre and after. I liked the first one though.



Pretty much. goes from racing/cop drama _(the first one)_, to a cop drama with little racing involved iirc _(2 fast)_, to one that involves the yakuza but has more racing than the previous _(tokyo drift)_, and then right back to a similar tone as the first film with F&F4 before it finally starts hitting its stride as to what are essentially superhero films with an emphasis on cars


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 20, 2015)

The amount of innocent people that died when they were in Rio.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> The amount of innocent people that died when they were in Rio.



The amount of innocent people that died when they were in the highway during F&F 6.


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2015)

That vault scene killed me. should be a pile of bodies left in their wake


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2015)

Rodan just made a special appearance in Justice League: The New Frontier.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2015)

fast films have become over the top parodies of themselves which actually turned out to be a good thing

first film was still okay doe

too much homolust in the second

cringe acting all around in the third but still kind of fun

4th one was so awful I actually purged it from my memories

tldr: Rock saved the franchise


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2015)

The World said:


> fast films have become over the top parodies of themselves which actually turned out to be a good thing
> 
> first film was still okay doe
> 
> ...



Dwayne Johnson too stronk.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 20, 2015)

ted. said:


> That vault scene killed me. should be pile of bodies left in their wake



I love that no one ever mentions it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2015)

19 minutes until OVO Fest tickets go on sale.

Lets fucking GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2015)

"IT WON'T WORK, EVERYTHING IT SHRINKS WILL BECOME UNSTABLE"

"EXACTLY"


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2015)

man that festival sounds bad

I care more about the special guests than the headliners


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> man that festival sounds bad
> 
> I care more about the special guests than the headliners










7.5k


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2015)

I like how rock's character gets sent flying out of a building by a damn explosion and the dude doesn't look as worse for wear as he should've been


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2015)

ted. said:


> I like how rock's character gets sent flying out of a building by a damn explosion and the dude doesn't look as worse for wear as he should've been


He's The Rock, that's why.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2015)

Game of Thrones chat.





Wallachia said:


> OMG she's hot. . .now I'm stoked


This is the kind of new character I am excited about.  This is perfect for the Sand Snakes.  This series needs some dangerous females.  The whip is a pretty cool unique weapon.  And I love her garb.  It really stands out compared to how some of the other characters on the show are dressed.

Well done.

I'm excited about the new character.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2015)

2 MORE FUCKING MINUTES


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> man that festival sounds bad
> 
> I care more about the special guests than the headliners



Are you going to FYF Fest this year?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> He is actually like that, but what I'm saying is that in the last few months at least he's been purposefully egging people on.



based on what?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Are you going to FYF Fest this year?



not sure, haven't decided.  I probably should if I could


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2015)

Not sure why people would  continue to pick on DDJ knowing he has mental disabilities


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not sure why people would  continue to pick on DDJ knowing he has mental disabilities



cos it's funny

^______^


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2015)

I know there are a couple of MGS fans in here:


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

Gesy asking the real questions


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2015)

well if he real aspergers

you kinda do seem like a dick making fun of him

i don't believe him, either way


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

You guys are silly people with aspergers don't use the internet


----------



## Detective (Mar 20, 2015)

Para, what it the story behind Preet disappearing from the Admin title section of the forum leaders list? I wasn't around when it apparently happened, but did he just get tired of doing shit?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2015)

yea he just decided to retire


----------



## Detective (Mar 20, 2015)

We played the long game against him, and won.


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

The Italian guy tho 
[YOUTUBE]tneKwarw1Yk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Mar 20, 2015)

Mastersuspectasfuck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> well if he real aspergers
> 
> you kinda do seem like a dick making fun of him
> 
> i don't believe him, either way



As said before, he has been this way since he got here, if this an act--he's at a Kirk Lazarus level of dedication. I'm gonna lean towards mental instability though--just in case.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> We played the long game against him, and won.



he still has admin powers doe


----------



## Detective (Mar 20, 2015)

The World said:


> he still has admin powers doe



What the fuck kind of retirement package is this!?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2015)

i believe all retired admins keep their powers 

I know Blue still does, and he's been (semi)retired since 2007


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

That's...dumb.


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

Detective holding them grudges
Taxman never lost his powers and only post like 10 times a year


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> well if he real aspergers
> 
> you kinda do seem like a dick making fun of him
> 
> i don't believe him, either way


if the entirety of my forum career has proved anything, it is that i am okay with seeming like a dick 




Parallax said:


> i believe all retired admins keep their powers
> 
> I know Blue still does, and he's been (semi)retired since 2007


yeah


Stunna said:


> That's...dumb.


you never know when you'll need an emergency admin who knows his way around the system bc the regular ones are at work, or on holiday, etc.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

That...makes sense.


----------



## Grape (Mar 20, 2015)

Why wouldn't you? Luc's explanation is part of the reason.

It's not like Preet was a general in the army who retired, kept his powers, and is just going to drop in from time to time to drop bombs.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> Why wouldn't you?


Why have the power without the responsibility? If you're going to do that, you might as well give Gesy admin powers too.

And since Luca's answer was only part of the reason, why don't you go ahead and fill the rest out.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Why have the power without the responsibility?



 

i think what we have here is a fundamental difference of mindset


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well also...being a retired admin is easily the best mode to browse nf on because you can change almost anything you wanna change, fuck with anyone you wanna fuck with, and you have zero responsibilities
> 
> so there you have it


lol no shit, but obviously "because god mode" doesn't answer the question


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2015)

Shaky warrior


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i think what we have here is a fundamental difference of mindset




I'm...I'm not questioning why someone would _want_ to have admin powers with no responsibility...I was clearly asking why someone would be _allowed_ to.

_Was_ asking. As in, I don't know why this convo has even continued since you already answered my question in a satisfactory fashion.


----------



## Grape (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna just mad cuz he won't ever be mod/admin.

Dat affirmative blaction don't extend to the internet


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2015)

How do Mountain Goats not suffer anxiety?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

really?

crave that mineral isn't dead yet?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm...I'm not questioning why someone would _want_ to have admin powers with no responsibility...I was clearly asking why someone would be _allowed_ to.
> 
> _Was_ asking. As in, I don't know why this convo has even continued since you already answered my question in a satisfactory fashion.



because anyone who's gotten to admin has a lot of respect from the staff and they can be trusted to not misuse their powers and thus be allowed to serve as aux admin while getting the perks of godmoding the forum for their service


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

Preet was respected by the staff?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

also if you wanna ask that question you have to phrase it right i.e.



> if you retire from a position, why would you keep the powers that the position granted (save for Luca's explanation)?



should be



> if you retire from a position, why would you *get to* keep the powers that the position granted (save for Luca's explanation)?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Preet was respected by the staff?



yes? i mean, some of them might give him shit but the vast majority of them do respect him. blue is against him like 50% of the time and he still respects him


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

sure, but the context made it perfectly clear what I meant

I mean

_you_ may not have understood

but I'm betting that most would have picked up on it


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yes? i mean, some of them might give him shit but the vast majority of them do respect him. blue is against him like 50% of the time and he still respects him


his critics are much louder than his fans


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> sure, but the context made it perfectly clear what I meant
> 
> I mean
> 
> ...


don't be lazy w/ ur phrasing  hey that rhymes


Stunna said:


> his critics are much louder than his fans


when it comes to authority figures, that is p much always the case


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

true enough, I s'pose


----------



## Grape (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Grape said:


>





daaaaamn

torched for likes by an adbot


----------



## Detective (Mar 20, 2015)

I was bored, so I fast forwarded through Avatar....


I feel like I've lost a piece of myself


----------



## Grape (Mar 20, 2015)

There's like three more of those fucking things coming out.

I hope you people are happy. This is what you wanted


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

Indifferent.


----------



## Detective (Mar 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> There's like three more of those fucking things coming out.
> 
> I hope you people are happy. This is what you wanted



Hey, I wasn't one of the Pro-Avatar nuthuggers, like Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

Dem' lies. 

Unless you're talkin' about the cartoon


----------



## Detective (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Dem' lies.
> 
> Unless you're talkin' about the cartoon


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2015)

Well you all can thank Stunna for HTTYD 2 & 3 and Frozen 2


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna's fetish for shows with female leads is troubling


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Well you all can thank Stunna for HTTYD 2 & 3 and Frozen 2


This one's on me.



Masterrace said:


> Stunna's fetish for shows with female leads is troubling


ATLA's main character isn't female

tho I do enjoy female protags


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Stunna's fetish for shows with female leads is troubling


----------



## Detective (Mar 20, 2015)

I remember Stunna telling us how baffled he was after he told his family that he would never willingly date a fellow African American female. Like he didn't know what sort of anguish he put them through by stating this at such a young age.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2015)

Guess We can add Sexism to the list, aye Masterrace?


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tho I do enjoy female protags



Enjoy? You love that shit.


----------



## Detective (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm sure your father's face was similar to this, before the rage set in, and he choked you out.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

is there any prejudice masterrace doesn't have


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Enjoy? You love that shit.


is...is that a bad thing?



Detective said:


> I'm sure your father's face was similar to this, before the rage set in, and he choked you out.


lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> is...is that a bad thing?



it is if you're threatened by women


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

No, but the best shows will always be leaded by a white male.


----------



## Detective (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> is...is that a bad thing?



To be honest, when it comes to literature, I can't stomach novels with female protagonists. Just something about them that bores me, and can't hold my attention. It's different when it comes to certain television series and films, but not all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2015)

My only gripe with female leads is the way relationships tend to be more important than whats going on at hand. They lose me when things become too stereotypical.

But strong female leads are the besto. Buffy for example, was a better lead than angel imo.


----------



## Detective (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyone else having issues with the forum today, at least visually? The banner at the top keeps fucking around, it's pure black right now. Masterrace's worst nightmare come true.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2015)

Detective I'm pretty sure Stunna's dad is more disappointed in the fact his son will never give him a grandchild or be offered the chance to mate in general


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> No, but the best shows will always be leaded by a white male.






~Gesy~ said:


> My only gripe with female leads is the way relationships tend to be more important than whats going on at hand. They lose me when things become too stereotypical.
> 
> But strong female leads are the besto. Buffy for example, was a better lead than angel imo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2015)

Of course you need a woman that can kick your ass, the chick has to protect herself not like you're in any physical condition to defend her honour.


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Anyone else having issues with the forum today, at least visually? The banner at the top keeps fucking around, it's pure black right now. Masterrace's worst nightmare come true.



Top of forum always look like this for me


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

my favourite female lead is easily carrie mathison 

she's such a hella interesting character


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

i'm not in love with the stereotypical "strong female character" like that boring-as-fuck agent carter in her boring as fuck eponymous show. nothing of interest going on there at all. give me ruthless, volatile geniuses anyday


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2015)

@Stunna: I have this strange attraction to Ronda Rousey

I would beg her to get me in an Arm bar.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> To be honest, when it comes to literature, I can't stomach novels with female protagonists. Just something about them that bores me, and can't hold my attention. It's different when it comes to certain television series and films, but not all.



You haven't been reading the right books or enough of em


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Stunna: I have this strange attraction to Ronda Rousey
> 
> I would beg her to get me in an Arm bar.



nothing strange about it

she's hella cute


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> my favourite female lead is easily carrie mathison
> 
> she's such a hella interesting character



watching Carrie spaz out never gets old.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Of course you need a woman that can kick your ass, the chick has to protect herself not like you're in any physical condition to defend her honour.






Lucaniel said:


> i'm not in love with the stereotypical "strong female character" like that boring-as-fuck agent carter in her boring as fuck eponymous show. nothing of interest going on there at all. give me ruthless, volatile geniuses anyday


ugh, I refuse to even give that show a chance

I mean, Agent Carter? Who gave a fuck about her? She (and near everyone else in the Cap movie) was boring as sin--why would I watch a show where she's in the spotlight?


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

Just to clarify, I don't mind female characters. Just not leading.


----------



## Detective (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Detective I'm pretty sure Stunna's dad is more disappointed in the fact his son will never give him a grandchild or be offered the chance to mate in general



Stunna's gonna call his family on his wedding night, to relay that the deal has been indeed sealed. And provide an awkward play by play

 



Parallax said:


> You haven't been reading the right books or enough of em



fall back with your suspect judgements, Juan


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Just to clarify, I don't mind female characters. Just not leading.


as if that makes you any less of a sexist lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ugh, I refuse to even give that show a chance
> 
> I mean, Agent Carter? Who gave a fuck about her? She (and near everyone else in the Cap movie) was boring as sin--why would I watch a show where she's in the spotlight?



i gave it a chance for two eps

not worth it

super boring

also getting inexplicably high reviews and reception, at least from avc. combined with the high scores for the execrable arrow s3 and the weirdly high scores the flash is always getting, i'm starting to feel like people are grading all comic-book-related shows with REALLY low standards


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> as if that makes you any less of a sexist lol



It's not sexist, I just have never find female leads entertaining.
I'm not going "Women!? They should never in lead!"


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Stunna: I have this strange attraction to Ronda Rousey
> 
> I would beg her to get me in an Arm bar.



Vault has the biggest thing for her, you're  not alone


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

which would make sense given the low standards being applied to comic book movies as well...i think there's just a general sort of euphoria among the nerd community which is making them go hallelujah over every comic book adaptation and be super kind to it regardless of how good it actually is


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh Luc btw

I finished _To the Lighthouse _ last week and I adored it


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Oh Luc btw
> 
> I finished _To the Lighthouse _ last week and I adored it



mhmm

it's a great novel

wanna read my essay on it and dalloway?


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Guess We can add Sexism to the list, aye Masterrace?



Mastersex?


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

I also don't mind co-lead, like Gone Girl.
Just never the sole lead.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> mhmm
> 
> it's a great novel
> 
> wanna read my essay on it and dalloway?



Yeah shoot it to me, i have yet to read Dalloway (i read Orlando as my other Woolf book this semester)


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

**


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

I only find Ronda attractive when she's in her ring attire


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

Especially in the beginning of the match


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna knows


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I only find Ronda attractive when she's in her ring attire





Masterrace said:


> Especially in the beginning of the match



that's when she's looking the most masculine

you actually are gay for real aren't you


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

>masterrace is a racist who's revealed to be black
>masterrace is a sexist who's revealed to be gay

where will the twists end


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

I was actually just thinking that lmao


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >masterrace is a racist who's revealed to be black
> >masterrace is a sexist who's revealed to be gay
> 
> where will the twists end



                         .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2015)

Masterrace is a pedo who's revealed to be 10


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Masterrace is a pedo who's revealed to be 10



oh fuck


----------



## Detective (Mar 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aRNwGimhok4[/YOUTUBE]

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 20, 2015)

If nature had intended that women lead.

It would have put tits on their backs so we have something other than their asses to look at as they walk before us & lead us to the promised land.

!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

wtf are you doing in this thread, insanity check


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Stunna's gonna call his family on his wedding night, to relay that the deal has been indeed sealed. And provide an awkward play by play





Stunna said:


> I was actually just thinking that lmao



.

What am I doing here?  I'm watching Detective spontaneously morph into a more manly version of ms cleo, apparently.

Thx for asking!


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

insanity check pls go

you have experiments to do involving jet fuel and steel beams


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 20, 2015)

You do realize that speaking to me in that tone only encourages me to be here more than I otherwise would be here?

.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> You do realize that speaking to me in that tone only encourages me to be here more than I otherwise would be here?
> 
> .



So you're here for the attention?

Gotcha.


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

We'll all just ignore you


----------



## Detective (Mar 20, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> We'll all just Luc you


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 20, 2015)

Ha.

All I know is, people I don't recognize are acting as if they know me.  Which probably means a lot of you gossip like little girls where no one can see you talking.

I'm just sitting here imagining you all giggling like girlscouts selling cookies.  Don't mind me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2015)

Happy Persian New Year to all my intelligent Farsi friends around this forum.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Ha.
> 
> All I know is, people I don't recognize are acting as if they know me.  Which probably means a lot of you gossip like little girls where no one can see you talking.
> 
> I'm just sitting here imagining you all giggling like girlscouts selling cookies.  Don't mind me.



Posting in a public forum just have a funny way of working that way.


----------



## Grape (Mar 20, 2015)

Damn yo, girlscout cookies would go hard as fuck right now.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2015)

Masterrace you should check out Sufjan Stevens new album, it's lovely


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2015)

The Gunman: C

Pretty mediocre action-thriller. Well made, but relies too much on a shallow, boring love story.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> based on what?



Cba to find individual posts right now, but the guy posts even more inflammatory and absurd opinions (on the same subject) whenever someone calls him out for whatever reason. Maybe he isn't even trying to troll and he's just fully autistic, but I kinda doubt it.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 21, 2015)

*Kingsman - 6/10*

Fun movie, the chruch scene was really cool.


----------



## Detective (Mar 21, 2015)

Han


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 21, 2015)

Didn't quite get the hype for it tbh. Like I said I did enjoy it, but only really for the action sequences.


----------



## Grape (Mar 21, 2015)

Han knows what's up.

Agent 47 hype2real


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeezus is such a wonderful album.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2015)

As wonderful as kidney stones


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 21, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> *Kingsman - 6/10*
> 
> Fun movie, the chruch scene was really cool.



One of the best action sequences I've seen, tbqh.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Cba to find individual posts right now, but the guy posts even more inflammatory and absurd opinions (on the same subject) whenever someone calls him out for whatever reason. Maybe he isn't even trying to troll and he's just fully autistic, but I kinda doubt it.



he's been doing that for a long while, man


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2015)

New Slaves >>>
Guilt Trip >>> 
Blood On The Leaves >>>
Hold My Liquor >>>
Black Skinhead >>>

On Sight >>
I Am God >>
I'm In It >>

Send it Up > 
Bound 2 >


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> he's been doing that for a long while, man



Do you really not think it's on purpose then? I've only been paying attention to his posts beyond laughing recently, so I could be wrong.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> New Slaves >>>
> Guilt Trip >>>
> Blood On The Leaves >>>
> Hold My Liquor >>>
> ...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Do you really not think it's on purpose then? I've only been paying attention to his posts beyond laughing recently, so I could be wrong.



it's gone on way too long and in way too many different places and with way too much organic cohesiveness for me to think it's more likely that he's trolling than that he's really like that 

esp considering that there have to be people like this somewhere out there. the ones at the end of the bell curve. the pots of horror at the end of the rainbow


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it's gone on way too long and in way too many different places and with way too much organic cohesiveness for me to think it's more likely that he's trolling than that he's really like that
> 
> esp considering that there have to be people like this somewhere out there. the ones at the end of the bell curve. the pots of horror at the end of the rainbow



I'll try and see how he posts from now on, make an opinion then.

But it makes me laugh a lot more to think he is trolling the people who attack him for absurd opinions by making up even more absurd opinions.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 21, 2015)

Kingsman is the only movie I've seen in theatres so far this year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2015)

Haven't gone yet

I'm saving myself for Avengers 2


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2015)

> Like so many lovelorn poets before him, Pratt dealt with the rejection by going from punch-drunk and in love to just plain drunk. Police found him in a pool of his own vomit, unconscious and suffering from hypothermia steps away from the Xu River. He had also lost all of his money.
> 
> After recovering in the hospital, he boarded a plane back home to America, never having met the woman he loved so dearly.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 21, 2015)

Kingsmen isn't as good as I thought it'd be.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 21, 2015)

*Lost S2:* B
+Abandoned, Adrift, and The Other 48 Days were all great episodes.
+Bernard and Rosa
+Michael. I really liked Harold Perrineau's portrayal of Michael and even when he killed Ana Lucia and Libby, he managed to make us feel bad for him till the end. It sucked to see a character that was one of my favorites be so morally corrupted but overall, the storyline was more interesting because of it.
+Michael Emerson's portrayal of Henry Gale. 
+This show doesn't hold any punches. From Shannon's death to Libby's, they were all just as unexpected and tragic.
-The writers tried to have to many subplots this season. From Charlie potientally going evil and trying to get revenge on Locke to Shannon dying and Sayid getting over it after like three episodes. The various subplots overall detracted from the plot of the season especially when they weren't followed through with.
-A lot of characters seem out of focus whereas others get way TOO much focus like Kate and Jack who I do not feel are interesting as some of the other characters. The ending kind of annoyed me with the Others taking those two and Sawyer who I feel like the storyline just focuses way too much on.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2015)

The Weeknd at nights is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Grape (Mar 21, 2015)

Pretty sure the nights on weekends and weekdays look the same, TittyNips.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm talking bout the artist, batnipple.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2015)

The Weeknd, the artist.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


>



holy shit 

that sounds like a reverse yasha story


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2015)

> he should have said he was Chief keef, then she would have gave him the pussy





> I'm sure there's a nail salon like a block away with an Asian chick who look just like the chick in China


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2015)

Man, Warudo tough break but there are plenty other Asian women out there


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2015)

ND change your set.

It's cringeworthy.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Man, Warudo tough break but there are plenty other Asian women out there


I look like Immortal Technique not Chief Keef Wacka Flocka u dumb jungle jigaboo


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2015)

The current batch of late night talk show hosts are awful.  There was some guy on last night that was incredibly fucking obnoxious.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 21, 2015)

The World said:


> holy shit
> 
> that sounds like a reverse yasha story



 No American girl is worth flying 7000miles to hook up with.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 21, 2015)

Yasha said:


> No American girl is worth flying 7000miles to hook up with.



>implying any girl you don't know is worth flying 7000 miles for...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2015)

I think he is


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2015)

Tetsuo & Youth will be the 2nd best album of the year, following So Help Me God.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The current batch of late night talk show hosts are awful.  There was some guy on last night that was incredibly fucking obnoxious.



Larry Wilmore is a good replacement for Colbert. Obviously the latter is much better. But Wilmore is making me laugh a decent amount.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Tetsuo & Youth will be the 2nd best album of the year, following So Help Me God.



it's not even third best released so far

stop trolling titty


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2015)

Parallax said:


> it's not even third best released so far
> 
> stop trolling titty



I'm not trolling.


----------



## Ae (Mar 21, 2015)

Parallax said:


> it's not even third best released so far
> 
> stop trolling titty



You know how he is. Why would you respond to that?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2015)

That 7000 mile story is pathetic.  But there are a lot of losers in the world.  So it isn't exactly something to be surprised about.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You know how he is. Why would you respond to that?


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2015)

Akibaranger


----------



## Grape (Mar 21, 2015)

How's the hotel life, Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm home.  I only spent last weekend at the hotel.  It was a nice break from my house.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 21, 2015)

Party at Rukia's house while he's away.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm enjoying the college basketball right now.  Games have been entertaining.


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2015)

I want UK to lose


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2015)

that's straight up hater talk

don't get mad cause Calipari has made fun of the joke that the NCAA is by styling on everyone with rookies.


----------



## Grape (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2015)

Im rooting for Nova


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2015)

stay mad, grape


----------



## Grape (Mar 21, 2015)

Stay rustled, Jimbo.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 21, 2015)

Grape is jealous he was useless at sports at college.


----------



## Ae (Mar 21, 2015)

Is Sons of Anarchy any good, guys?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2015)

Grape has this disease that makes him unable to participate  any sport known to mankind, this disease is called being fat.


----------



## Grape (Mar 21, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Is Sons of Anarchy any good, guys?



It's like better than average I would say.

It's at the bottom rung of television shows I will watch. Though I quit SoA after like two seasons, so meh. There's better shit to watch.

Have you ever heard of The Wire?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2015)

All I  know about Sons is that girls think the guys are hot.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> It's like better than average I would say.
> 
> It's at the bottom rung of television shows I will watch. Though I quit SoA after like two seasons, so meh. There's better shit to watch.
> 
> Have you ever heard of The Wire?



masterrace refuses to watch the wire because he "can't sympathise with street thugs"


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 21, 2015)

I didn't even realize Tetsuo & Youth had been released. :amazed


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2015)

Legend said:


> I want UK to lose


I also hate Kentucky.  I bet there are a lot of recruiting violations going on.


----------



## Detective (Mar 21, 2015)

Person of Interest is apparently airing Seasons 1 thru 3 this fall on Netflix

Finally justice will be served, and the uneducated heathens who have yet to witness it's glory, shall cross over to the side of good.


----------



## Grape (Mar 21, 2015)

Excited about Daredevil on Netflex. April 10.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2015)

Grape has a nice avatar for once..

Respect


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2015)

Excited about Daredevil, Jessica Jones, and Game of Thrones.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2015)

don't really care for Jessica Jones..

But we shall see


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2015)

i loved alias

but the show doesn't have me too confident

krysten ritter is a bad casting imo, doesn't look like jessica jones


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 21, 2015)

Jessica Jones should be good. David Tennant as Purple Man is brilliant.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> David Tennant as Purple Man



wh...at

geh

i'm ambivalent about this

well it's not like the show being bad will ruin anything about alias, which will still be goat, so


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2015)

Nova choked AGAIN


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _The Wire S5_ 



Omar's death...

I lost my shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Wire S5_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was soooo ironic

The best goons couldn't do it


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> It was soooo ironic
> 
> The best goons couldn't do it



*Spoiler*: __ 



he was so good with kids...and a kid that he inspired took him out.

Bunk was right


----------



## Grape (Mar 21, 2015)

Bubbles


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2015)

...

Damn it, Grape.


----------



## Grape (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh, you've never seen it?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2015)

Nope. This has been, uh...my first viewing.


----------



## Grape (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh, my bad.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2015)

Legend said:


> Nova choked AGAIN


Jay Wright is terrible in the tournament.  He is a good recruiter.  I'm not sure about his coaching though.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2015)

it's okay


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Oh, my bad.



If I was a cop, I'd aspire to be like McNulty, what a character.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 22, 2015)

I still need to watch the Wire.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah, you really do.

smh


----------



## Detective (Mar 22, 2015)

So I found out they are rebooting the Transporter films, and there is already a trailer out showcasing the British rapper turned actor, lead character, driving an Audi into the walking ramp that attaches to most aeroplanes.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2015)

It's a tv show, right?


----------



## Detective (Mar 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> It's a tv show, right?



No, another film series. The TV series itself was shit, too.

[YOUTUBE]PRIS9Ix5LV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

stunna bubbles doesn't die


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2015)

That looks terrible.

Good lord.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2015)

Warudo straight up spoiling


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2015)

*Good Will Hunting*

+Superb Acting
+genuine dialogue
+interesting Characters

Perfect recipe for a perfect Drama

*A*


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

almost looks like a direct to dvd movie


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks...Warudo.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Warudo straight up spoiling



looks like grape was implying bubbles dies

so i wanted to reassure stunna he don't


----------



## Detective (Mar 22, 2015)

The World said:


> looks like grape was implying bubbles dies
> 
> so i wanted to reassure stunna he don't



Tell us more, Warudo

Tell us all the secret spoilers of the world

:33


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

the machine is actually Reeses father


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

Reese is a terminator sent back to the past by the machine

he'll be finding out he's a robot real soon


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2015)

Fox is bringing the X Files back?  Now that move reeks of desperation!


----------



## Grape (Mar 22, 2015)

Dude.

Warudo is a fucking prick. That was a perfect troll. I set it up so wonderfully. 

When Bubbles survived, Stunna was going to have a Fight Club moment. The next day would have been the most beautiful day of Stunna's life. His  breakfast would have tasted better than any meal you and I have ever tasted.

But no, Warudo has to shit-stomp in on the parade.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2015)

Dammit, Warudo.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

and now grape spoils the whole thing


----------



## Detective (Mar 22, 2015)

I must say, Grape's set is simplistic yet stylish as fuck. Much better than anything Stunna has showcased since 2010.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2015)

My set is dope asf


----------



## Detective (Mar 22, 2015)

nope


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2015)

yup yup


----------



## Grape (Mar 22, 2015)

Your set smells like Bigfoot's dick, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2015)

better than yours


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 22, 2015)

Tetsuo and Youth is such a masterpiece, people are still trying to decipher it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2015)

Word up, I feel like Tom Hanks in The Da Vinci Code after each listening session.


----------



## Ae (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't know about sets because I got sig disabled. But Para got the best avatar because like wangs, big is better.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Good Will Hunting*
> 
> +Superb Acting
> +genuine dialogue
> ...



Hate this movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2015)

Why?


----------



## Grape (Mar 22, 2015)

Because he hates Bahston and apples and freedom.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2015)

Gone Girl: A-

It's a really good movie, but a bit too long and slowly paced for my liking. But God damn, it sure knew how to make you uncomfortable. I'm glad I watched it, but I probably won't need to see it again.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 22, 2015)

I can solve the problem on the white board in Good Will Hunting.


----------



## Grape (Mar 22, 2015)

When are you leaving, Yasha?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 22, 2015)

Still waiting for the severance package offer. I plan to volunteer but no guarantee I will get it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 22, 2015)

Ben Affleck is a good actor.


----------



## Grape (Mar 22, 2015)

Yashaaaaaaaaa force yourself into it. Use blackmail.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 22, 2015)

2 Chainz is underrated.


----------



## Grape (Mar 22, 2015)

3 Chainz is overrated.


----------



## Detective (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Mar 22, 2015)

[youtube]63UNmod8zf0[/youtube]

APRIL HYPE TRAIN 5 REAL


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2015)

April is gonna be dope for TV, yeah


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2015)

So Stunna, I'm guessing you're taking a pass on Cinderella?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't have a car, so even if I wanted to see it, I'd have to wait for them to screen it on campus


----------



## Ae (Mar 22, 2015)

That's so sad Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2015)

that I don't have a car...?

I...I guess


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I don't have a car, so even if I wanted to see it, I'd have to wait for them to screen it on campus



public transport?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2015)

I mean, I 'prolly could, but I just save myself the money by waiting anyway.


----------



## Legend (Mar 22, 2015)

Tity Boi


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2015)

We still have 3 weeks before Game of Thrones starts???


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2015)

Puppet Master 4: D

Damn it, back to the shit...Although admittedly, watching the puppets play laser tag made me smile.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 22, 2015)

Channel Orange >> TPAB


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2015)

Come on.  That Mission Impossible trailer looked good.


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2015)

I wonder if the HBO Scientology documentary will end Tom Cruise.


----------



## Ae (Mar 23, 2015)

*AHS: Murder House* - Decent 7

Alot more enjoyable than I originally thought


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2015)

*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy*
Forgot how effortlessly this movie pulls you into its web.

*Unforgiven*
Perfect Deconstruction.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 23, 2015)

Man, John Oliver and the Last week tonight have been so outstandingly GOAT this season. Every episode has me do the slow clap in respect.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 23, 2015)

finerworks.com


----------



## Yasha (Mar 23, 2015)

*In Time*

Olivia Wilde is the uglier version of Keira Knightley. Amanda Seyfried is the prettier version of Emma Stone.

6.5/10


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2015)

Olivia is prettier than Keira


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 23, 2015)

The World said:


> Olivia is prettier than Keira



Totally


----------



## Ae (Mar 23, 2015)

*It's Such a Beautiful Day*

Amusing, but the aesthetic quickly got old.

Strong 6


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2015)

I saw Scanners this weekend

the effects have aged well and even tho some of the acting is uneven (not from Ironside of course) it's still dope as fuck.  I see the X Men parallels that Tal mentioned previously, but I still disagree that they're super compatible.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2015)

hey para


----------



## Slice (Mar 23, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Olivia Wilde is the uglier version of Keira Knightley.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey Warudo


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 23, 2015)

Wasted money on a windows tab today.

Might check out some steam stuff for it.


----------



## Ae (Mar 23, 2015)

*There Will Be Blood*: 

Decent 9


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Wasted money on a windows tab today.
> 
> Might check out some steam stuff for it.




My dad got one. It's been sitting unused for like four months. Needs Windows 10.

Free upgrades for everyone when Windows 10 is released. So there's that.


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2015)

adee said:


> Man, John Oliver and the Last week tonight have been so outstandingly GOAT this season. Every episode has me do the slow clap in respect.




This season? Shit's been spot on from day one.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2015)

yeah it's the only HBO show I give a shit about atm

it's fantastic.


----------



## Ae (Mar 23, 2015)

Oliver is certainly better than Colbert and Stewart, but he's still hit and miss.


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Z240pys_D4A[/YOUTUBE]

HOLY SHIT, this art style.

Stunna's next set confirmed


----------



## Ae (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like something I would watch























if I was 8.


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Considering that Gesy mentioned you were a pedo in the body of a 10 year old, that's not too much of a reach.


----------



## Ae (Mar 23, 2015)

I wish I was in a body of a 10 year old


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9kN7fhWnhdM[/YOUTUBE]

this hasn't been posted here or mentioned and that's a shame.  The best show is back


----------



## Ae (Mar 23, 2015)

I saw Hannibal before everyone here


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2015)

Parallax said:


> [youtube]9kN7fhWnhdM[/youtube]
> 
> this hasn't been posted here or mentioned and that's a shame.  The best show is back




House of Cards isn't named Hannibal.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2015)

I know


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2015)

Better act quick, Para


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2015)

i'm not going to die >:[


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 23, 2015)

More people telling Para he is fucked.





Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]Z240pys_D4A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> HOLY SHIT, this art style.
> 
> Stunna's next set confirmed



Damn, that looks cray.


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> More people telling Para he is fucked.



Californians are fucked though. At normal consumption capacities, they only have 1 year of water supply left. At minimal requirement usage, they can stretch that to 3 years. California in general has the largest produce/vegetation production in the US. 

I wouldn't be surprised if there is an internal heated debate/war over trying to take water from other states, or places where there is plenty(i.e. Michigan)

Oh, America


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 23, 2015)

I remember seeing that the great plains region is also going to face water shortages soon.







Ofc, it's not really funny because it will effect more than just Murica. 

But there is something to seeing the people with the highest per caputa carbon emissions getting there just desserts ya know?

Middle East is fucked beyond belief though


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I remember seeing that the great plains region is also going to face water shortages soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meanwhile Canada has enough fresh water supply and natural resources to last for more than a 1000 years.


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Para about to be the thirstiest friend ITT

Literally


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2015)

That Astro Boy vid was neato.


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> That Astro Boy vid was neato.



Detectivestradamus predicts it to be a future set of yours, Bandwagoner Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2015)

>bandwagon a show before it starts

gotta be a new record for me


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >bandwagon a show before it starts
> 
> gotta be a new record for me



> Not understanding that I implied that you will hop on to the bandwagon in the future, once everyone talks about it



And don't think I have forgotten the fact you couldn't even wear the MoS set for an hour

SMH


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2015)

at least I'm not in denial about being wrong about thinking it was gonna be good


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> at least I'm not in denial about being wrong about thinking it was gonna be good



I'm not in denial considering it was better than the Avengers.

Warudo supports my scientific theory as well.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2015)

>backing something corroborated by Warudo


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Stop postings pictures of your dad before he enters Choke Out mode


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2015)

Stunna has a point 

VBD convinced me about Warudo


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Warullax/Parudo pairing is dead?

no


----------



## Slice (Mar 23, 2015)

That California water situation is a scary thought.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2015)

the sad part is Para's denial

ribs, homie


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

The 2nd OTP in this thread after Jetra is dead


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Benedict Para


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Warullax/Parudo pairing is dead?
> 
> no





That's so sad.


----------



## Slice (Mar 23, 2015)

Since there were some nice people that uploaded the Kendrick Lamar album to youtube i took some time and listened to it. Its pretty good.


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6Bdb1V0Io_g[/YOUTUBE]

2015 ANIME OF THE YEAR

GET HYPED


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2015)

Get hyped Detective.

[YOUTUBE]gOW_azQbOjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Para about to be the thirstiest friend ITT
> 
> Literally



Trekking through the streets looking like some derelict zombie on the prowl for just one taste of that sweet, sweet water. He glances at the ocean, but it just laughs in his face.

I'll pour out a gallon for you, Para RIP


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Get hyped Detective.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gOW_azQbOjw[/YOUTUBE]



Cruise Missile


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 23, 2015)

so everything about rogue nation looks awesome but i can't think of alec baldwin as anything other than jack donaghy and seeing him and hearing his voice in there just makes me laugh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2015)

That plane sequence is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> That plane sequence is gonna be awesome.



He actually did that stunt himself. 

Also, speaking of hype. I shall provide a cautionary tale of my own life experiences:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2015)

Ha, great gif


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2015)

Did Detective buy The Order


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2015)

I bought it.  Haven't played it yet though.  I think I am going to start Final Fantasy Type 0 tonight.


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

I youtubed it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Cruise Missile


I'm with Renner.  I don't trust her.  I think she is playing Cruise.  The same way Voight's wife did in the first Mission Impossible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Californians are fucked though. At normal consumption capacities, they only have 1 year of water supply left. At minimal requirement usage, they can stretch that to 3 years. California in general has the largest produce/vegetation production in the US.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there is an internal heated debate/war over trying to take water from other states, or places where there is plenty(i.e. Michigan)
> 
> Oh, America



Or Canada can ship water to them since we have this large abundance of fresh water.








































At $250 a barrel


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 23, 2015)

Shinji you fucker.


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2015)

wow people actually care about the mission impossible series?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 23, 2015)

Jena said:


> wow people actually care about the mission impossible series?



ghost protocol was one of the best blockbusters of the last decade


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2015)

Is the Hobbit finally over guys?


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Is the Hobbit finally over guys?



When I was in London, I got bored one afternoon and decided to check out the final installment at the BFI IMAX near Waterloo station. To say the least, I was horrified to find that it was the equivalent of a medieval Michael Bay film.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> When I was in London, I got bored one afternoon and decided to check out the final installment at the BFI IMAX near Waterloo station. To say the least, I was horrified to find that it was the equivalent of a medieval Michael Bay film.





C'mon man, you had to know it'd be turrible


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 23, 2015)

Jena said:


> wow people actually care about the mission impossible series?


They're a decent watch/ entertaining imo


Rukia said:


> Is the Hobbit finally over guys?



Was just watching battle of the five armies, that shit's ridiculous and out of hand. Dropped it halfway through


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2015)

Jena said:


> wow people actually care about the mission impossible series?



Why not?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2015)

Feels good to know we won't see a trailer for the next installment.


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> C'mon man, you had to know it'd be turrible



I know, but not that bad. Never imagined it could be that bad.

I knew they were milking the franchise for all it was worth(1 single film suddenly became another trilogy), but Holy shit, it really was like Transformers 4. An unnecessary installment that had cutscene sequences like a bad video game.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2015)

I never saw the third Hobbit film cause i am not a rube


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2015)

I watched none of them.


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

I only saw the last of the 2nd trilogy, mostly because of boredom and possibly due to depression after watching Tak3n which had the lone highlight of a nice opening musical track and Forrest Whitaker hamming it up as a police hotshot who gave way too much praise to his adversary for doing simple things like eating an orange yogurt, like he was some rare super criminal from a time long since passed.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2015)

Those react kids are fucking idiots.  They don't even know how to load a VHS.


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Those react kids are fucking idiots.  They don't even know how to load a VHS.



Don't get me started on this particular subject man


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 23, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I never saw the third Hobbit film cause i am not a rube



i never saw the second or third hobbit films cause ditto


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]v57NUjFRbmY[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit, they made a sequel.

Stunna is there to watch it on Day 1


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why not?



Because "popular action series starring Tom Cruise" seems like the exact kind of thing this thread would hate.


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Cruise may be crazy, but that man can run. And has since 1981


----------



## teddy (Mar 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i never saw the second or third hobbit films cause ditto



Never even saw the first because i had a feeling the trilogy would get worse as it goes on like lotr


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2015)

Detective.  I got my hotel booked for Toronto already.  Midnight Madness better have a good roster this year.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 23, 2015)

Jena said:


> Because "popular action series starring Tom Cruise" seems like the exact kind of thing this thread would hate.


everyone loved the edge of tomorrow

tom cruise might be a weirdo but he's a good screen presence 


ted. said:


> Never even saw the first because i had a feeling the trilogy would get worse as it goes on like lotr



good instinct there tbh


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  I got my hotel booked for Toronto already.  Midnight Madness better have a good roster this year.



Nice 

If they had added Birdman last year, it would have put the experience over the top.


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]v57NUjFRbmY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Holy shit, they made a sequel.
> 
> Stunna is there to watch it on Day 1



So what I could gather of this is that he invites some girl to a dance and he didn't show up, so she goes crazy and beats his ass? Seems like he deserves it tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Those react kids are fucking idiots.  They don't even know how to load a VHS.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2015)

Jena said:


> So what I could gather of this is that he invites some girl to a dance and he didn't show up, so she goes crazy and beats his ass? Seems like he deserves it tbh


It's a good thing Yasha doesn't seek revenge against every woman that stands him up.


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Jena said:


> So what I could gather of this is that he invites some girl to a dance and he didn't show up, so she goes crazy and beats his ass? Seems like he deserves it tbh



Yeah, here's the US trailer, but it takes a lot of the lulz out of the native language trailer:

[youtube]MCY2zSrOtqU[/youtube]

Villain Origin Story


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 23, 2015)

Jena said:


> So what I could gather of this is that he invites some girl to a dance and he didn't show up, *so she goes crazy and beats his ass? Seems like he deserves it tbh*


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Mar 23, 2015)

*Clue*: 

Decent 8


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2015)

"Je m'appelle James.  May I join your gang?"

I agree with Will Ferrell.  A French gang could be pretty sweet.


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2015)

Para condones violence. He will not hesitate to kill someone over water when the day comes.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2015)

I condone aggression when it's warranted


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2015)

cutthroat af


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, here's the US trailer, but it takes a lot of the lulz out of the native language trailer:
> 
> [youtube]MCY2zSrOtqU[/youtube]
> 
> Villain Origin Story



Did he fukkin eat a hockey stick at 1:00? What the shit is this movie


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2015)

I won't argue with you for channeling your blood-lust into a meaningful outlet.


----------



## teddy (Mar 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> He actually did that stunt himself.
> 
> Also, speaking of hype. I shall provide a cautionary tale of my own life experiences:



Good thing the rave reviews are pouring in for bloodborne


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2015)

Jena said:


> Did he fukkin eat a hockey stick at 1:00? What the shit is this movie




Only people here would criticize a foreign children's version of Kick Ass.

As if we didn't watch silly shit like this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2015)

Didn't recognize Stunna with that set.

Black is a good look for you


You should try it more often


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Didn't recognize Stunna with that set.
> 
> Black is a good look for you
> 
> ...


----------



## Ae (Mar 23, 2015)

Season two of Twin Peaks isn't very good so far


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2015)

That Season 2 drop off


----------



## Ae (Mar 23, 2015)

Should I continue? Is the finale worth the time?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2015)

Keep goin', Massacoon


----------



## Ae (Mar 24, 2015)

I love you Para, but is it wrong that I want California to run out of water?


----------



## Ae (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm kidding, stay strong Para


----------



## Grape (Mar 24, 2015)

#SavePara

This "Bloodline" show on Netflix looks interesting from the trailer. Might give it a peep.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2015)

Puppet Master 5: F


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> It's a good thing Yasha doesn't seek revenge against every woman that stands him up.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2015)

Transcription please. 

Yasha my ???? get wet when you sound like that

Also, was it raining in the background?


----------



## Slice (Mar 24, 2015)

Grape how accurate is this?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Transcription please.
> 
> Yasha my ???? get wet when you sound like that
> 
> Also, was it raining in the background?



My headphones wasn't working properly screw you. 

I was trying to say you won't get girls wet, sounding like that.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2015)

Mine is the typical psychopath's tone. So screw you, too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2015)

Puppet Master 6 (Curse of the Puppet Master): F

Okay...I feel like I might've been a bit too harsh with the sucky Puppet Master 5 now that I've seen this shit...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Mine is the typical sociopath's tone. So screw you, too.



Fixed. **


----------



## Grape (Mar 24, 2015)

Slice said:


> Grape how accurate is this?



Super accurate. Even the borders


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2015)

Tittttttyyyyy


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y5SAM91oG4[/YOUTUBE]

damn Mike is 51 already?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qtvrc1PE9vs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Mar 24, 2015)

Grape said:


> Super accurate. Even the borders



Tell me the story behind the word "Schlitterbahn" on that map.
I dont expect there to be a lot of ice in Texas. And the word basically means "slippery path"


----------



## Grape (Mar 24, 2015)

Slice said:


> Tell me the story behind the word "Schlitterbahn" on that map.
> I dont expect there to be a lot of ice in Texas. And the word basically means "slippery path"


Well, to begin with, Texas had a large number of German immigrants in the mid-to-late 19th century. All of the schools I attended had German names (Kleb, Klein, Hildebrandt, Roth, etc). A large number of streets in Houston are German themed, as are some of the ones in San Antonio (where I currently live, and the location of Schlitterbahn.



Schlitterbahn is a gigantic water park close to where I live.


And now I can't get the picture of  having the time of his life at a water park out of my head


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2015)

Grape said:


> Super accurate. Even the borders


They nailed New Mexico.  I went to Santa Fe recently and people were coming up to me on the street trying to sell me pots and other types of art.


----------



## Grape (Mar 24, 2015)

Just noticed the "smells weird" East Texas.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2015)

Rukia, I hope you handed them some sombreos and offered to whack a pinata instead.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2015)

I lived in New Mexico for a few years

It sucked


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2015)

It Follows expands to 1200 screens this weekend.  The TV spots go a little bit overboard praising the film.  But I still enjoyed it.  And it is worth a watch.


----------



## Ae (Mar 24, 2015)

The west is pretty shitty in general


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]yR7nXku4Jpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Dd7FixvoKBw[/YOUTUBE]

They're officially making a film based off of this sketch.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 24, 2015)

are you serious? 

to be fair, it's a great sketch


----------



## Slice (Mar 24, 2015)

A. A. Ron


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]Dd7FixvoKBw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> They're officially making a film based off of this sketch.



That was announced months ago


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2015)

Well it was only reported on by Collider today, so idc


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2015)

Frosty i am dissappointed


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2015)

w-who's Frosty


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 24, 2015)

> Currently Watching: Hannibal (Season 2)



yoooooooooooooo

stunna what do you think of it


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm on episode 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 24, 2015)

.


----------



## Jena (Mar 24, 2015)

*The Dark Crystal* - 8/10

This movie terrified me when I saw it as a child. It terrified me today. But atmospheric and very unique.

*Not Another Teen Movie* - 7/10

Really dumb, but one of the better recent parody movies. And dat Chris Evans.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2015)

I used to own The Dark Crystal for years, avoiding it for looking creepy 

when I finally got around to seeing it I enjoyed it


----------



## Grape (Mar 24, 2015)

Not Another Teen Movie was decent if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jena (Mar 24, 2015)

[youtube]af_J2e4r328[/youtube]


----------



## Grape (Mar 24, 2015)

Seriously might have to watch that


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2015)

Someone suggest me a good dance movie quick


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2015)

I remember a couple of things about that movie.  The Cruel Intentions parody kiss.  A guy tried to start a slow clap the entire film.  And the principal from the Breakfast Club was involved.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2015)

The Entourage movie is going to be dope.


----------



## Grape (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm with you, Nipple.


----------



## Grape (Mar 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I remember a couple of things about that movie.  The Cruel Intentions parody kiss.  A guy tried to start a slow clap the entire film.  And the principal from the Breakfast Club was involved.




Slow clap is still referenced to this day. 


It might be on par with the original Scary Movie


----------



## Legend (Mar 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> w-who's Frosty


The main guy at Collider


----------



## Grape (Mar 25, 2015)

DC's lookin' _real_ good.


----------



## Ae (Mar 25, 2015)

*Super*: Decent 6


----------



## Legend (Mar 25, 2015)

He is soooo thirsty for that role


----------



## Grape (Mar 25, 2015)

Earn that money, Tyrese.

[youtube]RlYCSz23G1M[/youtube]


----------



## Slice (Mar 25, 2015)

Not another teen movie probably was the last good parody movie made.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2015)

You better work, Tyrese!


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZWLWxpBv5g[/YOUTUBE]

man tom hanks has one long and storied career


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2015)

Confession: I LOVE Splash


----------



## Yasha (Mar 25, 2015)

*Little Forest* - 7.5

*Paddington* - 6.5


----------



## TGM (Mar 25, 2015)

So hey guys, for those interested, I released a new short film. If you would, please check it out. 


(For some reason I can't get the youtube video itself to post on the forum, so here's a link to it.)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 25, 2015)

2015 movies I've seen.

-Kingsmen Secret Service
-Focus
-Chappie
-Run All Night

Out of these movies Run All Night is the my favorite movie of '15 so far.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EWU0D9K1g5E[/YOUTUBE]

This actually looks kinda good.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2015)

heh, just wanted to post that


----------



## Grape (Mar 25, 2015)

This is actually kind of important, so I'm posting it here.

House effort would completely dismantle Patriot Act

Contact your local district's representative through email/phone and tell them to support Pocan(D-Wis) and Massie(R-Ky) and their bill.

Thanks.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2015)

so here's this instead, almost forgot to post it

10 Reasons Dawn of Justice will lose to Civil War

a great, in-depth read by a Lost writer (seasons 1 and 2) about ...writing Lost


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 25, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> [YOUTUBE]EWU0D9K1g5E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This actually looks kinda good.



I'm actually kinda looking forward to that now.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2015)

I like how there weren't any obligatory zombie fight/scare shots in the trailer.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2015)

Bruce Campbell is playing Ronald Reagan in Fargo's second season


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2015)

Thats incredible casting


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

speaking of casting


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2015)

yo, he could headbutt the shit outta' Superman


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

that pointy dome

giga drill breaker incoming


----------



## Grape (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm convinced it's the same photo from Social Network's poster, and someone just shopped on a bald head.


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2015)

I almost turned that trailer off sama when I saw zombie and pg-13

good thing ur word carries weight around here sama


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2015)

wonder if they tried to get Arnold looking like Joel from the Last of Us on purpose


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2015)

People laughed at thought of bald Eisenberg but he might actually look better without  the hair


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

yeah he looks really convincing as lex

i'm all in


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2015)

Beard Arnold is Best Arnold.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2015)

Still, juggling many characters rarely works in cape films. Eisenlex enhances interest; but i'm still on the fence.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

i'm all in on eisenlex

not the film


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2015)

I fucking hate James Corden 

Dead Like Me

An insightful and profound first half is somewhat dampened by a second half that is way too grounded in real life to excel. But the series is quite good. I'm surprised it doesn't get much acclaim since its very well made. 

B


----------



## Grape (Mar 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah he looks really convincing as lex
> 
> i'm all in


----------



## Grape (Mar 25, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I fucking hate James Corden
> 
> Dead Like Me
> 
> ...




I loved this show, but yeah, that second half was pretty bad..


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2015)

> Man is a thirsty beast, and nowhere is that thirst more acutely exemplified than on Tinder, the matchmaking app that lets users swipe right in their quest to find love, lust, bots, or viral marketers. Now a California-based programmer has tweaked the app’s API, creating a catfish machine that fools men into thinking they’re talking to women — when in fact they’re talking with each other.
> 
> Like other semi-anonymized digital spaces, Tinder creates a forum for individuals — namely men — to test the limits of aggressive and lewd behavior with seemingly little repercussion.
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2015)

we just saw a black kid travel to china to meet some random sweatshop girl

a man's thirst knows no bounds


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2015)

a video store in 2015 almost sounds like an urban legend

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kefrdEqytOI[/YOUTUBE]

sometimes i really do think matthew mcconaughey wasn't acting during wolf of wall street and that was just him being candid to Leo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2015)

I commend them for keeping a video store in 2015, I honestly never knew they still existed.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

it makes me sad when someone w/ terrible taste like you uses my own avatar to affirm his terrible opinions


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2015)

Para works at a video store.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Para works


----------



## Ae (Mar 25, 2015)

gif avatars are terrible


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2015)

lol rukia shut up you old coot


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> gif avatars are terrible



Except for mine right?


...right?


----------



## Ae (Mar 25, 2015)

Yours the worst


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Mar 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it makes me sad when someone w/ terrible taste like you uses my own avatar to affirm his terrible opinions


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2015)

Heh, wut movie is that?


----------



## Ae (Mar 25, 2015)

Much better, Gesy


----------



## Ae (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Mar 25, 2015)

God, I want HoC S4.

Plz Netflix.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

dat breaking bad-esque run of As

and every one of them deserved

god, this season has been amazing


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2015)

I love westerns, so I might check out Justified some time in the future.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

you should

it's amazing


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> Now a California-based programmer has tweaked the app?s API, creating a catfish machine that fools men into thinking they?re talking to women ? when in fact they?re talking with each other.



Next-level trolling.


----------



## Slice (Mar 25, 2015)

i would type more but its late and i am on my phone:

Kingsman 5/5
i love everything about this


----------



## teddy (Mar 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it makes me sad when someone w/ terrible taste like you uses my own avatar to affirm his terrible opinions



Been getting this a few times with my ava


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

ted. said:


> Been getting this a few times with my ava



the downside of excellent reaction image avatars

i'm willing to bear it tho


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2015)

Slice said:


> i would type more but its late and i am on my phone:
> 
> Kingsman 5/5
> i love everything about this



!! Yes! Everyone needs to see this movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2015)

ted. said:


> Been getting this a few times with my ava


----------



## Grape (Mar 25, 2015)

Jena, how stoked are you for Agent 47?


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2015)

Grape said:


> Jena, how stoked are you for Agent 47?



[youtube]hfYRfpaBwnc[/youtube]


----------



## Grape (Mar 25, 2015)

That was... elaborate.

But I understand your enthusiasm. I too am very pumped.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 25, 2015)

Slice said:


> i would type more but its late and i am on my phone:
> 
> Kingsman 5/5
> i love everything about this



Seems that I'm one of the few who thought it was just okay (liked the action, meh everything else).


----------



## Yasha (Mar 25, 2015)

The World said:


> we just saw a black kid travel to china to meet some random sweatshop girl
> 
> a man's thirst knows no bounds



Yeah, as if you wouldn't travel to Korea to meet Irene if given the chance and money.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vMRSRyYZtuk[/YOUTUBE]

Cheers Jena. This guy's on point.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, as if you wouldn't travel to Korea to meet Irene if given the chance and money.



>some random chinese girl
>irene


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> [YOUTUBE]vMRSRyYZtuk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Cheers Jena. This guy's on point.



Harry Partridge is hillarious!

The following video is my life. It gives me purpose.

[youtube]PYtXuBN1Hvc[/youtube]

Legendary. I watch this every day and it makes me stronger.


----------



## Grape (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Mar 25, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, as if you wouldn't travel to Korea to meet Irene if given the chance and money.



Why don't you post more Yasha


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2015)

The bees are the only ones who can judge.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit.  

[YOUTUBE]Wk-u0tCQBdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2015)

*The Toxic Avenger* - He's not David Bowie!/10

One of Troma's best movies. Beautiful in every way. Just discovered this masterpiece is on Netflix.

[youtube]nOxeYiPtdOQ[/youtube]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 25, 2015)

How could Dr. Bees die?


----------



## Didi (Mar 25, 2015)

It's such a beautiful day




10/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 26, 2015)

Honest Trailers are pretty hilarious.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 26, 2015)

Could be quite good if done right.


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, as if you wouldn't travel to Korea to meet Irene if given the chance and money.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2015)

Hard to believe that's what she really said.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2015)

American Hustle: B+

Better than Puppet Master 6...This is a good movie with excellent performances, compelling character writing and quirky direction. However, it's moral compass is pretty f@cked up. Were we supposed to be happy that they got away? It ends like "Night Crawler", except it doesn't feel like it's supposed to be a downer.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 26, 2015)

Nightcrawler's ending is not a downer.


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Could be quite good if done right.



This has a lot of potential.



TittyNipple said:


> Nightcrawler's ending is not a downer.



I agree



Rukia said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Wk-u0tCQBdE[/YOUTUBE]



Rukia.
Did you buy Bloodborne?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2015)

most people would take someone as dangerous as Gyllenhaal's character getting away with his crimes as a "downer".


----------



## Detective (Mar 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> most people would take someone as dangerous as Gyllenhaal's character getting away with his crimes as a "downer".



Most people in this thread unfortunately like to see the world burn.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2015)

I mean, when I think of downer endings, Nightcrawler wouldn't come to mind, but I can understand why someone would feel that way, given what goes down


----------



## Detective (Mar 26, 2015)

You didn't have to explain yourself, I understood what you had originally meant. I just wanted to use any excuse to say that particular phrase.

Damn it, Stunna....


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2015)

Detective pls; I was intending to double post before I saw that you ninja'd me


----------



## Yasha (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2015)

A downer ending for me is an ending that is terrible for the character we are following. So based on that Nightcrawlers ending isnt one.


----------



## Detective (Mar 26, 2015)

Stunna, I will always be able to ninja you, though. It's one of those wonderful things about life, that we can't take for granted.


----------



## Detective (Mar 26, 2015)

Yash, WTF man!?


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2015)

Question for my Canadian friends here:

I was told that it is illegal to drink alcohol while being in a vehicle there. Was i trolled? Why would that be forbidden?


----------



## Detective (Mar 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> Question for my Canadian friends here:
> 
> I was told that it is illegal to drink alcohol while being in a vehicle there. Was i trolled? Why would that be forbidden?



It's true. You can't even drink in a vehicle that is turned off and parked. And even if you are a passenger, alcohol cannot be opened in a vehicle, as it can potentially be readily accessible to the driver.


----------



## Detective (Mar 26, 2015)

In other news, I heard this was the next film Martial was going to watch as a way of taking another bullet for us:

[YOUTUBE]Vqg8pji2FWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2015)

Poor Martial.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> This has a lot of potential.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.  Is it good?


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> It's true. You can't even drink in a vehicle that is turned off and parked. And even if you are a passenger, alcohol cannot be opened in a vehicle, as it can potentially be readily accessible to the driver.



Technically even the driver is allowed to drink alcohol while driving here.
But it is not allowed to drive after having a drink.


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No.  Is it good?



Why is that important to you? You bought The Order 1886. 

But seriously - its by the guys that made the Demons / Dark Souls series. Its a _really_ difficult action RPG in a dark fantasy setting and getting excellent reviews so far.


----------



## Detective (Mar 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Poor Martial.



He really is an unsung hero.


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2015)

The hero this thread needs and deserves.


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2015)

Man thats so fucked up. Maybe you heard about the German airplane that crashed? Apparently the co-pilot used the time the pilot went to the bathroom to lock down the cockpit and crashed the plane on purpose...


----------



## Detective (Mar 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> Man thats so fucked up. Maybe you heard about the German airplane that crashed? Apparently the co-pilot used the time the pilot went to the bathroom to lock down the cockpit and crashed the plane on purpose...



Yeah, the news was just updated this morning here. This makes this tragedy even worse than it already was..


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 26, 2015)

Just got my new windows tab, but needs charging


----------



## Jena (Mar 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> Technically even the driver is allowed to drink alcohol while driving here.
> But it is not allowed to drive after having a drink.



Don't Germans turn to dust if they go too long without alcohol?

Depends on the state you're in if they enforce this, but in good ol 'murika it's illegal for passengers to drink in cars because we have laws against having open bottles in cars and it's technically an "open bottle" since the passenger is drinking, so the driver can get a ticket for that.  

They've been tightening up more and more to cut down on DUIs...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> Question for my Canadian friends here:
> 
> I was told that it is illegal to drink alcohol while being in a vehicle there. Was i trolled? Why would that be forbidden?



it's the same in America

fucking Euro's


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2015)

hey Yasha, what was up with that vocaroo


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> Question for my Canadian friends here:
> 
> I was told that it is illegal to drink alcohol while being in a vehicle there. Was i trolled? Why would that be forbidden?



how is this even a question?

it's like giving a gun to a child

drinking in your car and then go driving, yeah that's real smart

drunk driving accidents would skyrocket


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2015)

Designated driver doesnt drink.

Drive to a concert.
Passengers use the time spent in car to have a few drinks.
Perfectly normal.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2015)

drinking culture is more pronounced in Europe, so this does make sense


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 26, 2015)

I think you can only be charged in the UK if you have the keys to the car on you. So passengers would be fine.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2015)

Slice is German, you got to remember a guy convinced these guys to start a world war and crimes against humanity by having a beer party.


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Slice is German, you got to remember a guy convinced these guys to start a world war and crimes against humanity by having a beer party.



 



Jena said:


> Don't Germans turn to dust if they go too long without alcohol?



Sagt gerade die junge Dame mit der deutschen Familie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 26, 2015)

Control System is a dope album.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2015)

Of course Slice just you know, the Germans are chuunin level next to the Irish


----------



## Grape (Mar 26, 2015)

I imagine Germans are more restrained in their drinking.

We Irish like to imagine ourselves vikings on sacred pilgrimage to Boozhalla.


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2015)

boozhalla 

damn u grapekushkoon


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 26, 2015)

When my dad told me that the German construction workers would legit have beer in the morning and afternoon while working


----------



## Grape (Mar 26, 2015)

Missed easy pun: Alchalla


----------



## Grape (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 26, 2015)

Thor: The Dark World

eh. It's funny how the start is the same for both Thor movies. Hey, here was this arch enemy race we defeated and took their strongest weapon. And both movies end on a low key battle. Just Thor and friends vs one guy. No epic climax at all.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And of course Loki wouldn't die!




Captain America: The Winter Soldier

Might be the best Marvel movie to date. Though that ain't saying much lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



And of course Fury wouldn't die!


----------



## Yasha (Mar 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yash, WTF man!?





Parallax said:


> hey Yasha, what was up with that vocaroo



If you listen to it through earphone, you could hear clapping in the background. 

I recorded this alone in my house.........


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2015)

inb4 Yasha's ghost is posting


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 26, 2015)

Yasha, you're already _dead_ to me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 26, 2015)

yasha was always dead

dead inside, that is


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 26, 2015)

Bought acne ace cash denim and john elliott hooded villain 

acne ace cash shipping here tomorrow 

john elliott hoodie next week 


will update with pics


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 26, 2015)

Jump Street vs 2 Guns

lets go


----------



## Grape (Mar 26, 2015)

Grease vs Footloose 

lets go


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't die, Yasha


----------



## Ae (Mar 26, 2015)

Yasha posts even less than Jena now. He might as well be dead.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2015)

Footloose, I guess.


----------



## Grape (Mar 26, 2015)

Para so selfless. Worrying about others when he should be worrying about himself


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 26, 2015)

Dirty Diana - The Weeknd

This is a masterpiece.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

I will try my best to out-post Jena.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

I just logged back on to my computer and it looked like it was reformatting. I would my cried, but just an update I guess. 


*Invasion of the Body Snatchers* (1978):

Reminds me of _The Thing_, but not nearly as interesting.

Strong 6


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

*Cinderella*

Might as well call it Cleavagella. Should have casted Kate Winslet instead. 

This film makes no sense.

3/10


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaAu4L2cl4c[/YOUTUBE]

haha this is a great prank that last guy was so salty 

wish I could do this to my instructor


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaAu4L2cl4c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> haha this is a great prank that last guy was so salty
> 
> wish I could do this to my instructor



Malaysian girl rocks.

I would grab her tits till she stops the car.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I would grab her tits till she stops the car.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Desperate times call for desperate measures


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

The Deadpool suit for Reynolds is legit as fuck.

:33


----------



## teddy (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Malaysian girl rocks.
> 
> I would grab her tits till she stops the car.



Wot


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha da Besto


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Malaysian girl rocks.
> 
> I would grab her tits till she stops the car.





dat innovative thought process


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2015)

fucking Yasha


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha would you last in Prison?

Who would be your bitch out there?


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha would make them all his bitches

He has a survivor's instinct and the will of a cold blooded assassin

Yasha Da Real MVP


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha would be traded for a pack of cigarettes

at best


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha would be the only inmate allowed to have a rose tucked into the breast pocket of his custom made prisoner's uniform.

That is just a small example of the power of his jail house reach.

Also, I just wanted to randomly post the following, because it's amazingly hilarious:



			
				DDJ said:
			
		

> I am sufficiently intelligent to realize that the chances of me finding a romantic partner on a forum such as this one, or in an online game, are very small, indeed. However, I am always polite and respectful to everyone with whom I interact, and, on occasion, I may ask a female member where she lives (the country and/or state only, not the town/city), in the rare chance that she lives close to me and we might be able to meet in actuality. Thus far, I have had no luck, but I never seriously expect it to work, so I am not disappointed.



HOLY SHIT


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

*Submarine*:

Who was it that liked this movie?

Light 4


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)

If I remember correctly I liked Submarine.


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Detective finally enjoying DDJ's insanity


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

Grape said:


>


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Detective finally enjoying DDJ's insanity



I've known his particular style of posting for many years. It's amazing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

Grape said:


>


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice set Gesy. I have not heard all their songs, but Little Black Submarines is my favourite. 


Soooo good


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)

The Black Keys - Sinister Kid


Only good song they've ever made.

Deal with it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

yeah. I actually stumbled on to them a little over a year ago. Loved everything I heard so far.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> Deal with it.



Dealing with it is quite easy since...

Your taste is questionable


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2015)

who has the most basic taste

gesy or grape


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)

My taste is like the best.

Nah. Black Keys are good. One of my old drunk go to bands when 80's synth-pop got on my nerves.


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]OJitzruwj28[/YOUTUBE]

Dat riff at 2:05


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

@Para:You don't know where my taste at cuz.


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Para:You don't know where my taste at cuz.



I think Para prefers es? instead of cuz


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

Maybe even puta


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 27, 2015)

>Not using wey 

Do you even Mexicanisms?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> who has the most basic taste
> 
> gesy or grape



grape         .


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

And I'm the racist?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2015)

well, yes


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

I had your back punk ass bitch


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I had your back punk ass bitch




How wet did you get


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Dat betrayal.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

So, Downton Abbey is coming up on its final season (and potentially a theatrical finale?). 

I stopped watching after they dropped the ball with series 3's Christmas special, but anyone here been watching?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

downton abbey is a boring soap for rich people who feel bad they don't own land and have servants and poor people who idolise rich people instead of despising them and middle class people who don't know any legitimately good tv shows


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't think poor people should inherently despise rich people


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I don't think poor people should inherently despise rich people



no war but the class war


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I don't think poor people should inherently despise rich people




Come back in two years and tell me how you feel.


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> So, Downton Abbey is coming up on its final season (and potentially a theatrical finale?).
> 
> I stopped watching after they dropped the ball with series 3's Christmas special, but anyone here been watching?





**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

Not gonna lie, I  always have a small seed of hate for those born into wealth. They tend to not have a full depth of reality in my experience.

But someone who made something out of nothing (legitimately) are highly inspirational.


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not gonna lie, I  always have a small seed of hate for those born into wealth. They tend to not have a full depth of reality in my experience.



Yeah, when those silver spoon kids spend like $ 40, 000 on dinner, that's some fucked up shit right there.



> But someone who made something out of nothing are highly inspirational.



Agreed.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Shut it, Gesy.


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

Gesy has been on point, though. It gives us some small hope that he may have changed his previously suspect ways. :33

Either that, or this is just fluke, and he will shit the bed once more.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> **


what are you overreacting to now


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> what are you overreacting to now



The assassination of your jawline


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> what are you overreacting to now



HOLY SHIT!
HOLY SHIT!
HOLY SHIT!
HOLY SHIT!
HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

u dun get et?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Shut it, Gesy.



Defending Para and now boot licking the wealthy?

How much did he buy you for Mastashame?

How much was your soul worth?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

no


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah, me neither. What is Masterrace rambling on about now?


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Defending Para and now boot licking the wealthy?
> 
> How much did he buy you for Mastashame?
> 
> How much was your soul worth?



Frequent Flyers _Master_card


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, me neither. What is Masterrace rambling on about now?



Does anyone know?


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Defending Para and now boot licking the wealthy?
> 
> How much did he buy you for Mastashame?
> 
> How much was your soul worth?



I'm only doing what's right


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

masterrace really does need professional help

him, grape, and yasha


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Does anyone know?




Stunna asked why was someone overreacting

Mastajokes pretended to overreact to his post.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

i stand by my post about clayton bigsby


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Does anyone know?



The world will never know. 

In other news mate, have you see this?

[YOUTUBE]RLBPSSVVOe4[/YOUTUBE]

Patrick Stewart in an R rated comedy series.

ALL IN


----------



## Karasu (Mar 27, 2015)

Shit ^ never thought I would see the day.  Stewart seems so damn straight-laced.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2015)

Excited about Waltz being in Spectre.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Slowpokes 



Detective said:


> HOLY SHIT





Detective said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT





Detective said:


> HOLY SHIT





Detective said:


> HOLY SHIT





Detective said:


> HOLY SHIT


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Excited about Waltz being in Spectre.



Me too, but I hope he doesn't play his evil brother like that leaked script and the early teaser implies.





Masterrace said:


> Slowpokes



They were all worthy moments, you heathen


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

I never noticed that was D's catchphrase.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 27, 2015)

Excited about the Aston Martin DB10 being in Spectre.


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)

Para, I know you've been trying to think of ways to get the message out there about California's drought, and I think I've come up with the perfect idea!


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

Grapey, I can't see that link man.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> masterrace really does need professional help
> 
> him, grape, and yasha



were you around when grape seriously pretended he was going to commit suicide and his cry for attention went completely unnoticed? 

he came back and kamikazied his nf persona instead 

i honestly do think yasha has countless asian women trapped in a dark recess somewhere(maybe in his moms basement)

not sure if masterrace is black or not but I wouldn't be surprised if his upbringing didn't share some parallels with uncle ruckus


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

The World said:


> were you around when grape seriously pretended he was going to commit suicide and his cry for attention went completely unnoticed?
> 
> he came back and kamikazied his nf persona instead
> 
> ...



yeah i do remember that 

factored into my saying so


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2015)

Pretty sure if I looked like grape I would be suicidal as well.


Just saying


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)

Warudo, please.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> masterrace really does need professional help
> 
> him, grape, and yasha



Be careful, boy. I know where you live.

Feel grateful that you're not Chinese girl, or I would be at your doorstep right now.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha don't kill Luc

I like you both


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha's post was scurry


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Be careful, boy. I know where you live.
> 
> Feel grateful that you're not Chinese girl, or I would be at your doorstep right now.



where do i live?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, when those silver spoon kids spend like $ 40, 000 on dinner, that's some fucked up shit right there.



We're not supposed to backstab our bro Rukia like that.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Yasha's post was scurry



You going to be real scared if we don't meet up


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Be careful, boy. I know where you live.
> 
> Feel grateful that you're not Chinese girl, or I would be at your doorstep right now.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna must be a main contributor in urban dictionary. Use proper English, dammit.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't know what that means


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't be mad at Stunna because you're oriental and don't understand american culture.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Where is Enno? I want to share with him my latest discovery of how to dispose of a body without leaving any trace behind. I had been watching a documentary on wine brewing and it inspired me.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Where is Enno? I want to share with him my latest discovery of how to dispose of a body without leaving any trace behind. I had been watching a documentary on wine brewing and it inspired me.



Enno got mad work to do, plus his ex is stalking him atm or something...

He's a busy guy.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2015)

is she still stalking him?

Poor bastard.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Enno got mad work to do, plus his ex is stalking him atm or something...
> 
> He's a busy guy.



He should do something about his ex. She is ruining his Asia trip.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> is she still stalking him?
> 
> Poor bastard.



Honestly his story about her telling him she is joining him on his holiday is one of the creepiest things to happen to someone I know


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

@Enno: If she insists to tag along, just take her with you for the trip. 

In a wine bottle.

I will PM you the detailed steps.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Isn't Enno Indian?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

do...do you drink the "wine"?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Isn't Enno Indian?



Pakistani.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> do...do you drink the "wine"?



If you are thirsty.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 27, 2015)

.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

**


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

After drinking it, Enno can literally piss her off on some nameless street in Thailand. Good riddance.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> After drinking it, Enno can literally piss her off on some nameless street in Thailand. Good riddance.



Holy shit this is diabolical


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> do...do you drink the "wine"?





Yasha said:


> If you are thirsty.





Stunna said:


> **


I'm sure it's a breeze compared to something like dumpster juice.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

If someone is obsess with you, it's easy to take advantage and dispose  of them.


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2015)

*Saw* - 7/10

Holy fuck you guys, 2004 was 11 years ago. Over a decade later we're still living in the horror nuclear winter created by the Saw franchise. James Wan is pretty much the entire mainstream horror genre now. 

Last time I watched this thing was during a sleepover at Megan's house after we all ate gummi worms and then prank called Tyler (and his _mom_ answered lololol). So my memory of Saw is a little bit fuzzy and a lot muddled with the high-caliber sequels. 

Anyway, went flipping through the barren wasteland that is the horror selection on Netflix, found this and thought, "eh, why the hell not?" 

So what is it like revisiting this universe after it burned itself out and we've now gone a blessed 5 years without any new Saw movie? Kind of weird, actually. 

I forgot how stripped-down the original is in comparison. For most of the traps nothing is really _shown_ -- you just see the grisly aftermath and then a confusing flashback edited like a fever dream so James Wan could stay under budget. Even when Wesley chops his foot off you just see the initial cut and then it never shows you below the ankle in any shot. 

The premise is still totally ridiculous, it's full of plot holes, and the shadow of future retardation looms greatly over this, but you know what? It's actually a pretty solid movie. Silliness aside, the tight focus on the room interspersed with the backstory makes it a fun watch. And this was before everything got insane, so the parcelling up of death traps makes each one seem creepier by comparison. It had been long enough that I completely forgot most of what happens aside from dat ending and a few major plot points, so watching the two characters interact and uncover things was actually quite entertaining.

Honestly if it's been a while since you've watched this, give it a revisit.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

yasha is so haram


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> *Saw* - 7/10
> 
> Holy fuck you guys, 2004 was 11 years ago. Over a decade later we're still living in the horror nuclear winter created by the Saw franchise. James Wan is pretty much the entire mainstream horror genre now.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b-KPl7jhiw[/YOUTUBE]

teehee


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Jena, how is the concussion? Getting better?

James Wan is hit or miss. I love The Conjuring, but Insidious is meh.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Speaking of The Conjuring, the ghost that claps.....I think I have got one in my house.


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)

I had a room once where the keys on my keyboard would be pressed as I was in bed trying to fall asleep.

A friend suggested I leave Notepad open overnight.

Fuck that noise.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

I remember quite liking the first Saw, but I'm really not a fan of the genre that was spawned from it.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> I had a room once where the keys on my keyboard would be pressed as I was in bed trying to fall asleep.
> 
> A friend suggested I leave Notepad open overnight.
> 
> Fuck that noise.



Pour some powder on the keyboard before you go to sleep.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I remember quite liking the first Saw, but I'm really not a fan of the genre that was spawned from it.



that's pretty much the general consensus that I usually see

like most horror franchises


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)

[youtube]GvQJbF2CXLQ[/youtube]

HYPE 5 REAL


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

The World said:


> that's pretty much the general consensus that I usually see
> 
> like most horror franchises



Hmm, maybe

I can't think of any other film in my lifetime that's affected the horror genre more though (maybe Blair Witch Project?), but I don't watch much horror


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Jena, how is the concussion? Getting better?
> 
> James Wan is hit or miss. I love The Conjuring, but Insidious is meh.



I think I've recovered. I haven't had any symptoms of it for a few days now.



Grape said:


> I had a room once where the keys on my keyboard would be pressed as I was in bed trying to fall asleep.
> 
> A friend suggested I leave Notepad open overnight.
> 
> Fuck that noise.



*Grape wakes up in the morning, approaching his computer with great trepidation. He swallows once, then looks at the screen.*
"Tits or gtfo"



Han Solo said:


> I remember quite liking the first Saw, but I'm really not a fan of the genre that was spawned from it.



The time period after Saw was popular when every movie was just a shitty Saw rip-off was just...excruciating. But now we're in the period where every movie is Paranormal Activity so not sure if that's better or worse.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> [youtube]GvQJbF2CXLQ[/youtube]
> 
> HYPE 5 REAL



that title..........teaser trailer - coming soon................lel


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> The time period after Saw was popular when every movie was just a shitty Saw rip-off was just...excruciating. But now we're in the period where every movie is Paranormal Activity so not sure if that's better or worse.



I was forced to watch Hostel, why the fuck. 

I might be underestimating how much influence Paranormal Activity has had actually.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Blair Witch was boring asf


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Hostel 

damn I genuinely feel bad for u Han


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Blair Witch was boring asf



I didn't like it either



The World said:


> Hostel
> 
> damn I genuinely feel bad for u Han



They are still trying to make me watch bad films with them smh.

Teeth genuinely made me laugh though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

Never seen Blair Witch, doesn't look very interesting, but it is seen by as a key film in the genre.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2015)

I like Blair Witch a lot and I suspect I still would

I'm a fan of the handheld aesthetic and I like the withholding of details and information.


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> *Grape wakes up in the morning, approaching his computer with great trepidation. He swallows once, then looks at the screen.*
> "Tits or gtfo"



It was quite frightening 

Mainly because if the keys weren't really being pressed then I must have been hallucinating the sound


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I like Blair Witch a lot and I suspect I still would
> 
> *I'm a fan of the handheld aesthetic and I like the withholding of details and information.*



tfw para gets so drunk in vegas he gets married and divorced for all his lawn cutting money in the same day


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

REC is probably my favourite that I've seen from the found footage genre

Haven't seen too many though.


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I was forced to watch Hostel, why the fuck.



Oh god, that movie... 



Masterrace said:


> Blair Witch was boring asf



Agreed. Personally I just dislike found footage horror films in general. I _guess_ if I had to sit through one I'd pick Blair Witch but idk man the idea of watching that movie just makes me want to nod off.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

yea REC was great stuff 

until the third movie..............


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh and speaking of shitty horror movies, does anyone else remember this thing:

[youtube]nCU0k_jbCUo[/youtube]

I actually paid money to see this garbage in theaters


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

The World said:


> yea REC was great stuff
> 
> until the third movie..............



Is the second one worth watching then? Only seen the original.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Is the second one worth watching then? Only seen the original.



yea from what I remember it was better than the original 

but I could be remembering the order wrong 

third left that sour taste


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

Found footage films...

They tend to become funny when it stops making sense why they keep filming instead of..you know dropping the camera and booking it.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

The World said:


> yea from what I remember it was better than the original
> 
> but I could be remembering the order wrong
> 
> third left that sour taste



Hmm, I'll check it out with some friends then

I don't like watching horror films alone.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Found footage films...
> 
> They tend to become funny when it stops making sense why they keep filming instead of..you know dropping the camera and booking it.



Then you wouldn't have the movie. Geez...


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Hmm, I'll check it out with some friends then
> 
> I don't like watching horror films alone.



Then you're doing it wrong. Horror films are best watched alone at night. Though even that doesn't scare me anymore.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Cloverfield and Chronicle were the most entertaining found footage films I remember 

and ummm Trollhunter 



Han Solo said:


> Hmm, I'll check it out with some friends then
> 
> I don't like watching horror films alone.



u scaredy kat


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Then you're doing it wrong. Horror films are best watched alone at night. Though even that doesn't scare me anymore.



I like playing horror games alone, but I dunno I just don't like watching films like those alone.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2015)

you all some basic ass bitches


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Then you're doing it wrong. Horror films are best watched alone at night. Though even that doesn't scare me anymore.



Go camping in the woods, bring a laptop and watch it at night outside the tent.


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Found footage films...
> 
> They tend to become funny when it stops making sense why they keep filming instead of..you know dropping the camera and booking it.



That was something I liked about Cloverfield (if I'm remembering correctly...it's been a while since I saw that movie). At one point one of the other characters asks the cameraman why he's even bothering to record and he says it's a coping mechanism/way of keeping calm.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

The World said:


> Cloverfield and Chronicle were the most entertaining found footage films I remember
> 
> and ummm Trollhunter



Cloverfield is definitely something I need to see. 

Is the Trollhunter one a troll? 



The World said:


> u scaredy kat


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I'm a fan of the handheld aesthetic



         .


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> you all some basic ass bitches



Whose taste do you want to ridicule this time?


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Playing Condemned, Outlast, Dead Space and Silent Hill 2 and 3 alone in the dark during a thunderstorm 

I was so scurred 

surprisingly I was never scared while playing FEAR  

alma creeped me out at certain points but that's about it


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Go camping in the woods, bring a laptop and watch it at night outside the tent.



I am pretty sure that makes it even less scary. Ghost is the least of your concern when you're camping in the woods.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

I think I was more creeped out playing RE4 than FEAR


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent really got me, I kinda don't want to play A Machine for Pigs. 

It is on my list though.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I am pretty sure that makes it even less scary. Ghost is the least of your concern when you're camping in the woods.



Well ghost isn't real


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I am pretty sure that makes it even less scary. Ghost is the least of your concern when you're camping in the woods.



yeah when camping in the woods yasha is the who you should be most afraid of

he will grab your titty


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Watch it alone in a haunted castle with bloody history at night. Now that's something.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Watch it in Yasha's basement


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2015)

nobody here is rich enough to have a castle

except Rukia


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

The World said:


> yeah when camping in the woods yasha is the who you should be most afraid of
> 
> he will grab your titty





dat burn


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> nobody here is rich enough to have a castle
> 
> except Rukia


TittyNipple.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

pretty sure tittynip is a computer virus that was suppose to spam email accounts with porn and rap music ads but somehow found it's way contained in the cesspool that is NF


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> nobody here is rich enough to have a castle
> 
> except Rukia



This brings up an interesting idea: from now on I'm imagining Rukia looks like Nosferatu.

It actually makes sense ? he's rich, his history is ambiguous, he's obsessed with one woman. Not sure why I never saw this before.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

Didn't know Rukia even liked girls.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> This brings up an interesting idea: from now on I'm imagining Rukia looks like Nosferatu.
> 
> It actually makes sense ? he's rich, his history is ambiguous, he's obsessed with one woman. Not sure why I never saw this before.



our deductions come from crystal clear logical reasoning


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Rukia's headcanon asexual


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Didn't know Rukia even liked girls.



he only likes underage pale girls like Sansa


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

damn yasha that's cold 

/tipmyfedora


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2015)

he likes girls 

but sometimes he has some suspect choices

like that GoT chick,


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

One of those is in the wrong order Yasha


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

looks like yasha respects Luc like a battered wife respects a broken beer bottle to the face


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Red woman is the hottest in GoT.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Nathalie Emmanuel and Emilia Clarke.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

daenerys and sansa have waaaay better faces than melisandre


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Has anyone read James Hilton's Lost Horizon?

I'm planning a trip to Shangri-La.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> he likes girls
> 
> but sometimes he has some suspect choices
> 
> like that GoT chick,



The big one?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't really get the attraction for Sansa tbh.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

also imo that show-only prostitute character was gorgeous

the actress is esme bianco


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> daenerys and sansa have waaaay better faces than melisandre


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> daenerys and sansa have waaaay better faces than melisandre



yea but Melissandre is that GOAT MILF

she basically takes the place of Cersei as like the only other MILF on the show


I agree with Han

Nat is the hottest


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Don't really get the attraction for Sansa tbh.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Melisandre and Missandei


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

> yea but Melissandre is that GOAT MILF
> 
> she basically takes the place of Cersei as like the only other MILF on the show



i can't believe i forgot about cersei


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

I am with Hans. No feeling about Sansa. Arya on the other hand...


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I am with Hans. No feeling about Sansa. Arya on the other hand...



arya is vastly inferior to sansa face-wise 

ur blind


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

My girrrrrrl 

Dormer and Emmanuel are the hottest chicks on GoT--no contest imo


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

>forgot about margaery too

got has the hottest female cast on television


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 27, 2015)

Deja vu

I has it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

i agree with warudo melisandre is hot in a motherly kind of way.

Not sure who i'd give that crown to, Dormer I guess.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> arya is vastly inferior to sansa face-wise
> 
> ur blind



Sansa is boring personality-wise.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh maybe familiarity (or similarity) breeding contempt 

was no actual joke


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >forgot about margaery too
> 
> got has the hottest female cast on television



>yet based on books by this guy


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Honestly, GoT characters aren't really attractive.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


>



Oh I do think she is attractive, but I just don't quite get how much some people are into her.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Seems like everyone has been disillusioned with Ygritte.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Also absurdly hot

And so is Lena Headey


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

i forgot about ygritte

she's not up there but she _is_ pretty


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Old King George doesn't look so bad here


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Ygritte could get it too; make no mistake

> Sansa


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2015)

Get Hard: B-

Made me laugh enough, although I doubt I'll remember it for very long. My issue with both Will Ferrell and Kevin Hart is that they'll think of something funny and ride that joke out hard and long. The ending has Ferrell saying "You made me so hard." over and over again, even though that joke was already used earlier. He then alters the joke to "I was soft for a moment, but then I thought of you and got hard again."


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Honestly, GoT characters aren't really attractive.



One of the few times you actually make sense to me.

Damn.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

also robb's waifu didn't look as good in the show but oona chaplin is hella cute


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Brienne vs. Catelyn

You have to choose one.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Emilia Clarke is obviously most attractive, but that's not saying much.
Dormer is a distance second, and everyone else is bottom of the barrel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >forgot about margaery too
> 
> got has the hottest female cast on television



Might have to give it to Spartacus.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

masterrace if people go long enough without paying attention to your trolling, will you threaten to commit suicide like grape


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

The male cast are more attractive if you ask me


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Might have to give it to Spartacus.



katrina law and lucy lawless (dat name pair) were easily got tier but were there others?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

I also find the actress playing Gilly pretty attractive in like everything but GoT. They did a good job.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

having checked out spartacus's cast i don't think it beats got's 

not far off tho


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I also find the actress playing Gilly pretty attractive in like everything but GoT. They did a good job.



Is the actress mentally retarded in real life?


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

I take back what I said about Clark being #1

Gilly is besto


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

No lie Stunna, you're legit good at trolling.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Is the actress mentally retarded in real life?



It is possible actually.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> It is possible actually.



the fuck?  she went to cambridge, mate


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 27, 2015)

Probably on my own here but I think Jessica Findlay Brown crushes all the GOT girls


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the fuck?  she went to cambridge, mate



I'm not being serious.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I'm not being serious.



i was taken in


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

she still da best to me 



and then maybe Emilia after 





Lucaniel said:


> also robb's waifu didn't look as good in the show but oona chaplin is hella cute



oona is cute

the stabbening x the fappening


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> katrina law and lucy lawless (dat name pair) were easily got tier but were there others?



Need to finish it, But the whole female cast were quite beautiful. If Dormer is the on top in GOT than I think Spartacus has this.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

that look on poor Robs face


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Missandei has that Jessica Alba look.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i was taken in



I only said it because her roles in Skins and GoT could in fact be described as mentally challenging.


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)

>thinking the main cast members of GoT are the finest

basic level thinking, bitches


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Need to finish it, But the whole female cast were quite beautiful. If Dormer is the on top in GOT than I think Spartacus has this.



except dormer isn't...emilia clarke is. her face is GOAT


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> No lie Stunna, you're legit good at trolling.


I just had a good night.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

The World said:


> she still da best to me
> 
> 
> 
> and then maybe Emilia after



That is the correct order


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> >thinking the main cast members of GoT are the finest
> 
> basic level thinking, bitches



goes hand in hand with your basic level trolling


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I just had a good night.



did you say "mischief managed" afterwards?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I just had a good night.



I guess it helps that you can repeat an argument you must have heard quite a few times before?

I love that he considered it might be a troll but went in anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Dormer
Emmanuel


Clarke


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 27, 2015)

Han likes black gurls?

Who knew?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Dormer
> Emmanuel
> 
> 
> Clarke



Emmanuel
Clarke
Dormer

tbh tbf


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Han is black?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> did you say "mischief managed" afterwards?






Han Solo said:


> I guess it helps that you can repeat an argument you must have heard quite a few times before?


Exactly; just parroting previously encountered ignorance 



> I love that he considered it might be a troll but went in anyway.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> did you say "mischief managed" afterwards?



ayyyyyyyy


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Emmanuel
> Clarke
> Dormer
> 
> tbh tbf


I'mma meet'chu halfway by putting Emmanuel at #1


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Han likes black gurls?
> 
> Who knew?



Well, as much as I find azn girls attractive. On average less than South Asian, European or Arab girls but there are attractive women everywhere.

I don't quite believe people when they I don't find "x group that has millions of people" attractive

There has to be some people within that group you like.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna, do you feel like you're obligated to represent blacks here?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

wat**


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Han is black?



Nah, half white (British) half Indian


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Stunna, do you like you're obligated to represent black women?



u       wot            m8


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Nah, half white (British) half *Indian*



Ah, it make sense now. You're no longer pure.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Ah, it make sense now. You're no longer pure.



Nope, unlike you I am not pure 100% black.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Stunna, do you feel like you're obligated to represent blacks here?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> u       wot            m8


I'm glad you caught his unedited post lmao


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Nope, unlike you I am not pure 100% black.


got'em


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2015)

Jason Momoa hottest guy on GoT





you could bounce a nickel off that ass


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> Jason Momoa hottest guy on GoT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now we're talking!


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> Jason Momoa hottest guy on GoT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you hear his rape joke at comic con? 

It didn't go down well.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

> Jason Momoa hottest guy on GoT



that's a funny way to spell richard madden


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you could bounce a nickel off any ass, Jena. Even Hank Hill's.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Ah, it make sense now. You're no longer pure.





Han Solo said:


> Nope, unlike you I am not *pure 100% black*.





> *pure 100% black*





> *pure 100% black*


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

For real, I don't get the insane attraction for Kit Harrington. 

I'm not the best judge of male looks generally, but this on feels really off.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

He's more attractive than the entire Indian population


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> For real, I don't get the insane attraction for Kit Harrington.
> 
> I'm not the best judge of male looks generally, but this on feels really off.



he looks permanently whiny and emo

richard madden is superior


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2015)

It's the hate inside you boiling up, Han.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah i'd give it to Momoa as well.

The guy side isn't as competitive.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

not even hatin; Momoa's the hottest GoT dude


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> For real, I don't get the insane attraction for Kit Harrington.
> 
> I'm not the best judge of male looks generally, but this on feels really off.



Hey at least he isn't Zac Efron


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

i wanna hear from silverfox fanciers who like jorah and stannis best


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Ah, it make sense now. You're no longer pure.





Han Solo said:


> Nope, unlike you I am not pure 100% black.





Lucaniel said:


>





Stunna said:


> got'em


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2015)

both richard madden and kit harrington are ugly IMHO



Han Solo said:


> Did you hear his rape joke at comic con?
> 
> It didn't go down well.



Hey I never said I liked him for his brains 



Lucaniel said:


> i wanna hear from silverfox fanciers who like jorah and stannis best



Jorah can def get it too. He's got that rugged look.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Madden is ugly?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> He's more attractive than the entire Indian population



this low tier bait



Grape said:


> It's the hate inside you boiling up, Han.



Maybe...



Speedy Jag. said:


> Hey at least he isn't Zac Efron



I can actually see how Zac Efron is attractive though...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

GoT needs more sexy black guys


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Madden is ugly?



his eyes are too close together


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> GoT needs more sexy black guys



See what I mean?


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> his eyes are too close together



He's easily #2 for me, unless I'm forgetting someone.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> A lot of my female friends are wet for Jorah actually.



not surprising

he's got that distinguished/rugged handsomeness down

it's actually inappropriate for got bc jorah is supposed to be "a bear of man", unattractive, making his attraction to daenerys weird, whereas here it's like damn dany, get on that pronto


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> See what I mean?


whatchu talkin about


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> GoT needs more sexy black guys



i saw masterrace quote this and genuinely thought he'd edited the post or something but no

stunna really did just say that

the fuck


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> GoT needs more sexy black guys



well there's this guy



if you're into chubby assholes


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> not surprising
> 
> he's got that distinguished/rugged handsomeness down
> 
> it's actually inappropriate for got bc jorah is supposed to be "a bear of man", unattractive, making his attraction to daenerys weird, whereas here it's like damn dany, get on that pronto



Yeah it makes the Dany/Jorah relationship pretty weird compared to the books.

Pedro Pascal also got massive female approval here.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 27, 2015)

Jena whose your ideal black man in film?


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> Jason Momoa hottest guy on GoT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah Rob is







then Jaime



then oberyn


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Yeah it makes the Dany/Jorah relationship pretty weird compared to the books.
> 
> Pedro Pascal also got massive female approval here.



pedro pascal is weird because it's like his face is made up of parts that should inividually all be kinda ugly  but he actually looks really good


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

The World said:


> nah Rob is
> 
> 
> then Jaime
> ...



i think momoa and pascal can share third place but this is p accurate


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> **



Such good form

Something good happen today?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> well there's this guy
> 
> 
> 
> if you're into chubby assholes



He is in Cinderella.

Am I the only one who has seen Cinderella? Stunna?


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> not surprising
> 
> he's got that distinguished/rugged handsomeness down
> 
> it's actually inappropriate for got bc jorah is supposed to be "a bear of man", unattractive, making his attraction to daenerys weird, whereas here it's like damn dany, get on that pronto



[youtube]KeOIh8QDGhg[/youtube]

girl get on that


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

This guy is pretty cute too


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Such good form
> 
> Something good happen today?


oh no, that wasn't trolling

I wouldn't mind seeing more sexy black dudes on the show


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna is not into non cartoon Disney remakes live action nonsense


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Jena whose your ideal black man in film?



like that's even hard lol



Idris Elba for everything always


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

idris elba is GOAT


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

me Luc and Han are here as the tastetapo sorting out all the uggos from the elite beauties


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2015)

Why the black guy Jena posted look so smug?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

The World said:


> me Luc and Han are here as the tastetapo sorting out all the uggos from the elite beauties



           .


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2015)

Gesy

don't ever use that emoticon again


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why the black guy Jena posted look so smug?



> gesy not knowing who Idris Elba is



hand in your black card pls


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 28, 2015)

Jena with that immaculate taste 

[YOUTUBE]jAI7rF0eQyQ[/YOUTUBE]

Who will fit Denzel as a superhero?


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

itt Jena thinks white people are bland


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

that's a smug look?



gesy get a new prescription for your glasses


----------



## Jena (Mar 28, 2015)

The World said:


> itt Jena thinks white people are bland



You _know_ Elba as Bond would slay.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2015)

why gesy lyin tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> Yeah I do like Daniel Craig as Bond actually but Idris Elba has way more swagger. Elba as Bond would make every woman (and most men) spontaneously pregnant 5 minutes into the movie. They'd have to take industrial driers to the theater seats after each showing.



 There's already an uproar over minorities taking center stage in comic books now.

Imagine what a Black Bond would do.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> You _know_ Elba as Bond would slay.



just a joke cuz u was hating on rob and named Jason whatever the samoan mamoa as hottest dude


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 28, 2015)

Sigh

We'll never have a black bond in our generation like we'll never get a black prime minister

still ain't ready


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> There's already an uproar over minorities taking center stage in comic books now.
> 
> Imagine what a Black Bond would do.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

a black johnny storm and sue isn't even black 

what the fuck


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Sigh
> 
> We'll never have a black bond in our generation like we'll never get a black prime minister
> 
> still ain't ready



Imagine the UKIP outroar


----------



## Ae (Mar 28, 2015)

Clooney would be a great Bond


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

The argument doesn't even make sense though. No bond has "been right for the part" since Connery.

Although tbf some people might legit just be being consistent though (like 1% ) because there was some opposition to having a Bond with blue eyes.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

>that is idris elba's current girlfriend
>one of the sexiest man on the planet is with a fat woman


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2015)

Luc shallow as fuck


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

i really wanna know where that gif is from


----------



## Jena (Mar 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> There's already an uproar over minorities taking center stage in comic books now.
> 
> Imagine what a Black Bond would do.



This is true 

Just look at the comments _already_ for Elba as Bond. People be screaming about how it's not "accurate to the character" when the movies haven't been similar to the books in like 30 years and the existing Bond actors don't even look alike.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Luc shallow as fuck



it's idris elba

he could have almost anyone


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 28, 2015)

girls with love handles are more fun and up 4 it

back me up here Jena


----------



## Yasha (Mar 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Luc shallow as fuck



That's what I have been telling you people.

Do I have your permission to eliminate him now?


----------



## Jena (Mar 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >that is idris elba's current girlfriend
> >one of the sexiest man on the planet is with a fat woman



She was pregnant when this picture was taken


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> She was pregnant when this picture was taken



oh thank god


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2015)

fucking love this gif


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

lol that gif is GOAT WOAT BOAT


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> girls with love handles are more fun and up 4 it
> 
> back me up here Jena



jena u gonna take this low blow?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> fucking love this gif



Holy shit I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2015)

nothin quenches thirst quite like white tears


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

>you will never find out where white girl crying black guy shooting hoops.gif is from


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

stunna been on point today


----------



## Ae (Mar 28, 2015)

Stunna racist as fuck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> This is true
> 
> Just look at the comments _already_ for Elba as Bond. People be screaming about how it's not "accurate to the character" when the movies haven't been similar to the books in like 30 years and the existing Bond actors don't even look alike.



I feel most of the complainers know nothing about the books and just want to complain tbh.

Mah consistency 

Has every bond been blue eyed, Han?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 28, 2015)

I know the gif is from a troll video I saw ages ago


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Has every bond been blue eyed, Han?



Nah, I mean people complained when Craig was going to take the role because he is blond haired and blue eyed. So if those same people are complaining about hypothetical Idris Bond, at least they have some internal logic?



But like I said, Connery is the only one who actually meets the criteria of the books.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 28, 2015)

Why the hell is Roger Moore so popular with some people



Brosnan is worse than Grant


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

I thought book Bond was different in appearance to Connery?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

Die Another Day 

I liked Dalton as Bond a lot tbh.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Why the hell is Roger Moore so popular with some people
> 
> 
> 
> Brosnan is worse than Grant



wat


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >you will never find out where white girl crying black guy shooting hoops.gif is from




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Nah, I mean people complained when Craig was going to take the role because he is blond haired and blue eyed. So if those same people are complaining about hypothetical Idris Bond, at least they have some internal logic?
> 
> 
> 
> But like I said, Connery is the only one who actually meets the criteria of the books.



Sorry misread, but Craig is loved as bond now, I feel Elba would be a longer process, hell some might even boycott the films.

And yeah stunna is becoming more and more radical as the years go by.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

The World said:


> I thought book Bond was different in appearance to Connery?



You might be right actually, it seems that Fleming actually changed Bond's history when Connery took the role and he wasn't Scottish before.


----------



## Ae (Mar 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> And yeah stunna is becoming more and more radical as the years go by.



Stunna only cares about black people

smh


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Spoiler*: __



i tried to reverse image search  and I couldn't find anything beyond thinking if this might have been a post from stunna or massacoon


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 28, 2015)

The World said:


> wat



Foppish and wet english character trying to be charming

the type that America easily demonizes into villains


----------



## Jena (Mar 28, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> girls with love handles are more fun and up 4 it
> 
> back me up here Jena



Ever had a fist shoved so far down your throat that it came out your asshole?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2015)

Dalton's Bond is underrated imo


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Spoiler*: __





You should have expected that tbh tbf


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

han have you noticed these royal navy ads coming up on youtube with dubstep and shit


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm still waiting on that Asian or mixed Bond tbh tbf

where is my representation


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> han have you noticed these royal navy ads coming up on youtube with dubstep and shit



Nope, a shame though. Dubstep royal navy...

How low have these fuckers fallen?


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm waiting for my Bruce Lee Bond


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Nope, a shame though. Dubstep royal navy...
> 
> How low have these fuckers fallen?



[YOUTUBE]sEsiwD19Rxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> [YOUTUBE]sEsiwD19Rxg[/YOUTUBE]



oooooh, that one. I have seen it actually, but I skipped it fast enough

It's fucking genius 



Why is there fucking dubstep jesus


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> Ever had a fist shoved so far down your throat that it came out your asshole?



Sounds riveting, no


----------



## Jena (Mar 28, 2015)

The World said:


> I thought book Bond was different in appearance to Connery?



This is what wiki says:



> Facially, Bond resembles the composer, singer and actor Hoagy Carmichael....
> 
> ...black hair falling down over the right eyebrow. Much the same bones. But there was something a bit cruel in the mouth, and the eyes were cold."[22] Others, such as journalist Ben Macintyre, identify aspects of Fleming's own looks in his description of Bond.[23] General references in the novels describe Bond as having "dark, rather cruel good looks".[24]
> 
> In the novels (notably From Russia, with Love), Bond's physical description has generally been consistent: slim build; a three-inch long, thin vertical scar on his right cheek; blue-grey eyes; a "cruel" mouth; short, black hair, a comma of which falls on his forehead. Physically he is described as 183 centimetres (6 feet) in height and 76 kilograms (167 lb) in weight.[24] After Casino Royale, Bond also had the faint scar of the Russian cyrillic letter "Ш" (SH) (for Shpion: "Spy") on the back of one of his hands, carved by a SMERSH agent.



So...uh...



with a scar


ok then


----------



## Yasha (Mar 28, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> girls with love handles are more fun and up 4 it
> 
> back me up here Jena



That's low, dude.

Jena lives up north. She needs extra fat against the cold.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> oooooh, that one. I have seen it actually, but I skipped it fast enough
> 
> It's fucking genius
> 
> ...



that dubstep is so...


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> This is what wiki says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

book james looks like an actor from the 40s


----------



## Jena (Mar 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> [YOUTUBE]sEsiwD19Rxg[/YOUTUBE]



the fuck is up with the camera in this 

also i watched this on youtube and this was in the recommended videos

[youtube]JKFkNSdfozw[/youtube]

the fek


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that dubstep is so...



I barely even hear people play much brostep anymore. 



The World said:


>



Christian Bale huh...


----------



## Ae (Mar 28, 2015)

Are the older Bond movies that good? I've only seen Casino Royale and I thought it was a bit boring.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> the fuck is up with the camera in this
> 
> also i watched this on youtube and this was in the recommended videos
> 
> ...



That's not half bad actually.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that dubstep is so...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> the fuck is up with the camera in this
> 
> also i watched this on youtube and this was in the recommended videos
> 
> ...



it's an over the shoulder cam/selfiecam combo

the ad agency team that worked on this had probably just watched birdman


----------



## Jena (Mar 28, 2015)

Yasha said:


> That's low, dude.
> 
> Jena lives up north. She needs extra fat against the cold.



Yes like a polar bear. And like a polar bear, I feed mostly on bearded Seals.

incidentally, have you ever seen a bear without fur? it's really fucked up


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2015)

I like the idea of Bale as Bond


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I like the idea of Bale as Bond



I can see it as well.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 28, 2015)

Best man for the role if you must have American is peak Denzel Washington

I mean he always played white roles best


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Best man for the role if you must have American is peak Denzel Washington
> 
> I mean he always played white roles best



Fassbender is about as foreign as I'd like to see the role. 

Anything more might be uncomfortable


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Are the older Bond movies that good? I've only seen Casino Royale and I thought it was a bit boring.



describe good?

They are quite formulaic and simple, I wouldn't recommend you visiting them.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUkmIq1OL9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> Yes like a polar bear. And like a polar bear, I feed mostly on bearded Seals.
> 
> incidentally, have you ever seen a bear without fur? it's really fucked up
> 
> ...



That's straight up disgusting.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> Yes like a polar bear. And like a polar bear, I feed mostly on bearded Seals.
> 
> incidentally, have you ever seen a bear without fur? it's really fucked up
> 
> ...



what the hell is that 

looks like a chupecabra


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I like the idea of Bale as Bond



he might fit visually but i think he can't really do dashing or funny or full of swagger. his bruce wayne always had an air of inauthenticity which worked in that context because it was batman playing a part, but that rich-boy arrogance is the closest i've seen him come to a bond-type role and i don't think he'd fit. too broodingly intense and too...creepy

imo anyways


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUkmIq1OL9Q[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]ZjAXJaFydwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Mar 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> incidentally, have you ever seen a bear without fur? it's really fucked up
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Just something you're not used to
Looks like any other hairless animals



~Gesy~ said:


> They are quite formulaic and simple, I wouldn't recommend you visiting them.



Your taste is suspect, but I'll take your word for it this time.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> [YOUTUBE]ZjAXJaFydwM[/YOUTUBE]



glorious nippon desu

dai seaman busta


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2015)

Luc, did you finish listening to Kendrick's new album


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> he might fit visually but i think he can't really do dashing or funny or full of swagger. his bruce wayne always had an air of inauthenticity which worked in that context because it was batman playing a part, but that rich-boy arrogance is the closest i've seen him come to a bond-type role and i don't think he'd fit. too broodingly intense and too...creepy
> 
> imo anyways





Bale is kinda creepy

but a creepy I would let in


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Luc, did you finish listening to Kendrick's new album



oh, whoops

i'm like past halfway 

got time now i guess


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

I've listened to TPAB a few times now.

I still prefer T&Y...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2015)

You're dead to me Han


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

King Kunta


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> You're dead to me Han



I was expecting this 

I don't pretend to be any kind of authority on hip hop though.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

Hood Politics 

How much a dollar cost


----------



## Ae (Mar 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I was expecting this
> 
> I don't pretend to be any kind of authority on hip hop though.



I'm not either but that post was objectively wrong


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I'm not either but that post was objectively wrong



Even Mastercoon is going in on me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2015)

The World said:


> King Kunta



Eh, Complexion, Blacker the the berry and How much does a Dollar Cost > King Kunta tbh


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

Complexion was legit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Complexion was legit.



Funny how we were talking about Black Bond and it was referenced in that song.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Even Mastercoon is going in on me



if masterpedo disagrees w/ you then you're probably right


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> if masterpedo disagrees w/ you then you're probably right



Thing is, I loved TPAB

But at the same time I've always been a massive Lupe fan and T&Y was a return to form.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

I can't fault you for that Han


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

you also should have ended it with


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

aight well i finished TPAB. it's good obvs but i prioritise lyrics way below music i.e. in hip-hop that's production and sampling and so on, which is why i love kanye even though he raps so much retarded shit. 

so although the lyrics in TPAB are amazing and it's a lyrical masterpiece etc. i prefer GKMC bc i think that was a lot more musically interesting. 

he put a lot more effort into making songs like swimming pools, m.a.a.d city, money trees, poetic justice, bitch don't kill my vibe, the recipe, compton etc. musically interesting, then songs on TPAB like institutionalised, these walls, alright, momma, hood politics, complexion, etc. which i think are mostly supposed to be appraised on the strength of the lyrics and flow 

which is why



~Gesy~ said:


> Eh, Complexion, Blacker the the berry and How much does a Dollar Cost > King Kunta tbh



i might agree on blacker the berry and how much a dollar cost but complexion is a lot more boring than king kunta 

my fav tracks were wesley's theory, how much a dollar cost, blacker the berry and i


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2015)

Good choices, those tracks stand out to me as well.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

also para i listened to the new death grips

it was so fucking intense...even in the context of grips

SO INTENSE

they also went a lot more rock-ish this time around. heard a lot of guitar. would have to listen through again to offer more detailed opinions than that but it was awesome


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

you know i was relistening to some of gkmc and bits of "sing about me, i'm dying of thirst" remind me of nujabes

anyone else get that?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah that Death Grips album fucking rocked


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

tfw death grips have the strongest discography

NO WEAK SPOTS


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2015)

Never heard of Death Grips, are they that good?


----------



## Ae (Mar 28, 2015)

It's an acquired taste, you wouldn't like it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Never heard of Death Grips, are they that good?



yes

but they're odd

so you may or may not like them depending on your receptiveness to abrasive, crazy intense experimental hip hop

these are some more accessible dg tracks

[YOUTUBE]SW9H1b7zXUY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ydWjQwvzxKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2015)

Thing about experimental hiphop is how every artist who are put in that bubble sound nothing alike.

It's not exactly my thing, but thanks for the listen.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Thing about experimental hiphop is how every artist who are put in that bubble sound nothing alike.
> 
> It's not exactly my thing, but thanks for the listen.



well it's not so much a bubble as a sort of catch-all genre in which you can put artists who sound nothing like anything else, so that's to be expected tbh


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yes
> 
> but they're odd
> 
> ...




I remember when music was more than just random sounds.


----------



## Ae (Mar 28, 2015)

I told you Gesy.

*Rosemary's Baby*:

Strong 6


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2015)

>what is adoption

Han gets points just for loving Tetsuo & Youth


----------



## Slice (Mar 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >what is adoption



Sue and Johnny are supposed to be related by blood.


----------



## Detective (Mar 28, 2015)

Guess who's back?

R.I.P Masterrace


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

Slice said:


> Sue and Johnny are supposed to be related by blood.



it's not integral to the characters, is it. they can be related by adoption and still have the filial bond


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2015)

Slice said:


> Sue and Johnny are supposed to be related by blood.


In the canon, sure, but I personally don't care about the comics. Blood, adoption...superficial details; the bond's the same.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it's not integral to the characters, is it. they can be related by adoption and still have the filial bond



still pretty stupid imo

just seems like an attempt to shoehorn in one token black guy

should have made sue black if Johnny is going to be


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2015)

you can argue that making Johnny black was a transparent PC move

but I don't see why one of the siblings being black means both of them need to be


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you can argue that making Johnny black was a transparent PC move
> 
> but I don't see why one of the siblings being black means both of them need to be



most people don't know that if you have one white and one black parent, it can actually result in one white kid and one black kid

they think both kids oughta come out mocha


----------



## Yasha (Mar 28, 2015)

*Kingsman*

Freakin' awesome.  Thumbs up.

That pug 

9.1/10


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2015)

@Luc

that's also true


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2015)

I can't believe he thought it was a bulldog.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 28, 2015)

Honestly I don't know the difference either.


----------



## Detective (Mar 28, 2015)

I thought the puppy would grow bigger too


----------



## Slice (Mar 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe he thought it was a bulldog.



Their faces during that conversation.
Pure gold.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for spoiling me the puppy's death.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> tfw death grips have the strongest discography
> 
> NO WEAK SPOTS



 .


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

The World said:


> you also should have ended it with



I was tired and weak at the time. 



Slice said:


> I bought both. Amnesia TDD totally fucked me over in less than an hour. Never finished it.





You should play the water level part.



Slice said:


> Didnt he say himself he didn't want to be Bond because he'd just be remembered as "the black Bond" and not for what he would do for the role?
> 
> IMO he'd be perfect for the part.



Yeah he's said something like that before, but IIRC the last thing he said about Bond is that he would take the part if offered.


----------



## Jena (Mar 28, 2015)

Question: do you think someone could follow Assault on Arkham if they liked the BTAS and Arkham Aslyum games? I feel like that movie is one of the more accessible DC ones if you haven't read the comics but I'm not sure.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

yeah for sure

some of the characters are niche but the story isn't confusing to follow


----------



## teddy (Mar 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> You should play the water level part.



Fuck that level. fuck it right up the ass


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2015)

Final Fantasy Type 0 has terrible AI.  I'm surrounded by enemies and my squadmates are just chilling.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

ted. said:


> Fuck that level. fuck it right up the ass



Hahaha, that bit took a part of my soul.


----------



## teddy (Mar 28, 2015)

I remember just standing on those crates for ages and practically begging for that son of a bitch to kill me already


that game and outlast...it wasn't right what they did to me


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

ted. said:


> I remember just standing on those crates for ages and practically begging for that son of a bitch to kill me already
> 
> 
> that game and outlast...it wasn't right what they did to me



Considering I may have shaved a few months of my life, maybe I should sue for health damages. 

Never played Outlast, but A Machine for Pigs is my next horror game on my list.


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2015)

I can name a few weak spots.


----------



## teddy (Mar 28, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Considering I may have shaved a few months of my life, maybe I should sue for health damages.
> 
> Never played Outlast, but A Machine for Pigs is my next horror game on my list.



Mmm...machine for pigs. roughly half of the first game's runtime, lack of scary shit in comparison _(even sanity effects were stripped away)_, and no inventory which kind of discourages any exploration

was disappointing to me honestly. the voice acting was strong, the story was decent, and the soundtrack was pretty good but it just didn't feel anything like the original from a gameplay perspective


in short you can tell the game was developed by the chinese room


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

your mental health, for one


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

ted. said:


> Mmm...machine for pigs. roughly half of the first game's runtime, lack of scary shit in comparison _(even sanity effects were stripped away)_, and no inventory which kind of discourages any exploration
> 
> was disappointing to me honestly. the voice acting was strong, the story was decent, and the soundtrack was pretty good but it just didn't feel anything like the original from a gameplay perspective
> 
> ...



Yeah I've heard it wasn't as good, I'll find out for myself. 

Outlast is somewhere on my list, so I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2015)

The World said:


> still pretty stupid imo
> 
> just seems like an attempt to shoehorn in one token black guy
> 
> should have made sue black if Johnny is going to be



I remember reading the Director saying mixed families are becoming more common in today's age and that he himself have black relatives, but that is rarely seen in films today. The point of Sue being white and Johnny's black is to show "the modern family".


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2015)

These girls are twins.

Nothing unrealistic about it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2015)

Grape.  That story is like a month old dude.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Grape.  That story is like a month old dude.



That doesn't stop it being relevant to this discussion.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> but
> 
> this simply isn't true



what weak spots are there


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Grape.  That story is like a month old dude.



Your face is like a month old!

Oh, burn!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2015)

>their EP
>Night on the Moon
>Government Plates

Outkast and ATCQ straight style in terms of discography quality.


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2015)

See Luc, your shit is whack. Get your facts straight next time.


----------



## Ae (Mar 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> >their EP
> >Night on the Moon
> >Government Plates
> 
> Outkast and ATCQ straight style in terms of discography quality.



Fashion Week?


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2015)

I said you're a scrub, Luc. Gosh.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> >their EP
> >Night on the Moon
> >Government Plates
> 
> *Outkast and ATCQ* straight style in terms of discography quality.



 **


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2015)

also isn't government plates the one that has "whatever i want (fuck who's watching)"

that is a dope song 

if i was a comic book supervillain that might be my theme


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2015)

[youtube]Eltn_nyOPh8[/youtube]


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 28, 2015)

*W. -* 8/10
One of Oliver Stone's better movies.


----------



## havenofearhereisknowledge (Mar 28, 2015)

eat or be eaten


----------



## havenofearhereisknowledge (Mar 28, 2015)

DIVINITY IS CLOSE

I CAN REACH IT


----------



## havenofearhereisknowledge (Mar 28, 2015)

Into the Woods - this is some grade a Bullshit

don't watch it


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2015)

Meryl Streep getting award recognition for Into the Woods was fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2015)

Meryl Streep probably has the Academy by the balls and is extorting them for nominations. I imagine her being a cold-hearted, ruthless cunt.


----------



## Ae (Mar 28, 2015)

What's with all the ban? It's some joke?


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 28, 2015)

havenofearhereisknowledge said:


> eat or be eaten





havenofearhereisknowledge said:


> DIVINITY IS CLOSE
> 
> I CAN REACH IT





havenofearhereisknowledge said:


> Into the Woods - this is some grade a Bullshit
> 
> don't watch it



That has to be warudo, right?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 28, 2015)

What happened?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2015)

By my observation, Mods are banning anyone in the chatterbox they do not like for shits and giggles.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2015)

a bunch of stuff happened


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2015)

I just watched V/H/S Viral.  It was mostly a mess.  But I was entertained.  I like the short story format; I pretty much always have.  I watched the shit out of some Creepshow when I was a kid.  Trick R Treat instantly was added to my collection when it came out.  Viral isn't as good as the first two installments and it might be time to shut down the franchise if they can't get more talented people than this involved.

One skit I did like was Parallel Monsters.  That was by far the most interesting.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 28, 2015)

The decision on copping high end street wear minimalistic pieces or not.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 28, 2015)

*Song of the Sea* ~ 8/10

The animations is amazing, all are the characters all well fleshed out,  and the story heavily  influences by Irish folklore was quite nice, even if it was maybe the weakest point of the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2015)

Notre Dame making things interesting.


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2015)

Amadeus on Netflix


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2015)

Netflix is becoming a necessity.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2015)

Not if you know how to the use the internet


----------



## Ae (Mar 28, 2015)

Geez, its less than $10.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 28, 2015)

Can I have my name on the thread title?


----------



## Legend (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Geez, its less than $10.



you see 8 bucks a month

I see 96 bucks a year.


----------



## Ae (Mar 28, 2015)

Gesy pls

You wouldn't get it if it was $1 a month

Cheap people disgust me


----------



## Karasu (Mar 28, 2015)

*The Adjustment Bureau* - liked it. 

Wrestled with reading or watching this first, decided to watch it because it's a very short story (@ 20 pages) and the screenwriters probably just lifted the concept from the source material. In any event, it's a decent movie but ultimately the end seemed insubstantial. Interesting concept, Matt Damon was Matt Damon, liked Anthony Mackie in this, Emily Blunt was sexy  Looking forward to reading the story to see what's what. 

....also going to plow through A Scanner Darkly before watching it.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> you see 8 bucks a month
> 
> I see 96 bucks a year.



That's one-third of my salary.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Sure Yasha

*The Conversation* (1974): Light 7


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

See? that's one-third of Yasha's salary, and you want me to use it for a video streaming service?

People in the first world lack empathy


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> See? that's one-third of Yasha's salary, and you want me to use it for a video streaming service?
> 
> People in the first world lack empathy



Shut up, you poor bastard.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Yasha is constantly traveling, you thought he was serious?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Netflix is becoming a necessity.





Parallax said:


> Not if you know how to the use the internet



yep             .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

If you want to watch HBO/Netflix or any of their programming.  And you can afford it.  Then there is no excuse to not use the legal method.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

go buy another fifteen lexuses and stop lecturing the lower tax brackets


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 29, 2015)

*All the Boys Love Mandy Lane:* 6/10

*Honeymoon(2014):* 7/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

NO WAY WAS MANDY LANE A 6/10!  I reject your review.  Try again.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2015)

*Lost Horizon*

Quite interesting. I can't wait for my trip to Shangri-La.

8/10


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> a bunch of stuff happened



Mods=^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Samavarti said:


> *Song of the Sea* ~ 8/10
> 
> The animations is amazing, all are the characters all well fleshed out,  and the story heavily  influences by Irish folklore was quite nice, even if it was maybe the weakest point of the movie.



Next movie up, I am hyped.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Amadeus on Netflix


ayyyy



Yasha said:


> Can I have my name on the thread title?


lol



Rukia said:


> If you want to watch HBO/Netflix or any of their programming.  And you can afford it.  Then there is no excuse to not use the legal method.


I've been meaning to say this for years, but

you punctuate your posts awkwardly



Han Solo said:


> Next movie up, I am hyped.


same

I just finished a 24-hour movie marathon at my school, and all I got was a lousy t-shirt


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I've been meaning to say this for years, but
> 
> you punctuate your posts awkwardly



is this funny to anyone else cos i'm chuckling

been meaning to say that for _years_!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna

Rukia lives in Oklahoma, he doesn't have to give a shit about proper punctuation or grammar.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

also Imma lock up the Film Club thread proper in an hour

say your farewells


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> is this funny to anyone else cos i'm chuckling
> 
> been meaning to say that for _years_!


I've noticed it countless times in the couple years I've been regularly posting here, but I think this is my first time posting about it. 



Parallax said:


> Stunna
> 
> Rukia lives in Oklahoma, he doesn't have to give a shit about proper punctuation or grammar.


lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Mh2ebPxhoLs[/YOUTUBE]

All in 

The trailer kinda showed too much tho


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> also Imma lock up the Film Club thread proper in an hour
> 
> say your farewells




Better not, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). That thread stays forever.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia just soiled his pants


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I just finished a 24-hour movie marathon at my school, and all I got was a lousy t-shirt



What did you watch?



Lucaniel said:


> is this funny to anyone else cos i'm chuckling
> 
> been meaning to say that for _years_!





It's a long time to hold onto your thoughts.



Parallax said:


> also Imma lock up the Film Club thread proper in an hour
> 
> say your farewells


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The trailer kinda showed too much tho



a common problem

i'm scared i'll watch age of ultron and i'll have seen half the good stuff already


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> What did you watch?


NOON - THE EMPEROR'S NEW GROOVE
1:28 PM - HOLES
3:40 PM - CLUELESS
5:27 PM - CASABLANCA
8:00 PM - JURASSIC PARK
10:17 PM - SIN CITY
12:38 AM - ALIEN
2:38 AM - STUNT ROCK
4:19 AM - DONNIE DARKO
6:22 AM - SHREK
8:37 AM - THE BIG LEBOWSKI
10:44 AM - THE TRUMAN SHOW


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

also that movie looks hella generic

gyllenhaal is great but the mediocre sports movie training arcs and unimaginative-manipulative get-my-daughter-back motivation...

bah, i'll prolly wait for the brrip


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> NOON - THE EMPEROR'S NEW GROOVE
> 1:28 PM - HOLES
> 3:40 PM - CLUELESS
> 5:27 PM - CASABLANCA
> ...



That's a pretty random lineup. 

A few good movies though.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> NOON - THE EMPEROR'S NEW GROOVE
> 1:28 PM - HOLES
> 3:40 PM - CLUELESS
> 5:27 PM - CASABLANCA
> ...




Did you join like a super shitty college film club?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> That's a pretty random lineup.
> 
> A few good movies though.





Grape said:


> Did you join like a super shitty college film club?


My school has a biannual film marathon (one in the Fall semester, one in the spring--the latter is usually themed while the Spring is random). 

It was cool seeing a few of those on a big screen, yeah.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

why dont you guys leave stunna alone


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

shut the hell up VBD


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

> Violent By Design
> The King of Violence



you should set your location to "land of violence" so people get the message


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


>



Not sure what you're giogioing about.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Para trying to close Film Club.

It's a goddamn institution, Paralax. You wouldn't demolish the National Monument just because tourism is down.

You make me sick.


----------



## teddy (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]Mh2ebPxhoLs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> All in
> 
> The trailer kinda showed too much tho



Thanks for that heads up. now i know not to watch the trailer


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Para trying to close Film Club.
> 
> It's a goddamn institution, Paralax. You wouldn't demolish the National Monument just because tourism is down.
> 
> You make me sick.



speaking of things to be closed

perm grape


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Good idea, it's better that way.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

VBD hasn't been the king of violence in a long time though.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

closing it down in a few minutes

last chance to say goodbyes


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

I'll remake it, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Bigger and better than ever before.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah well you and Eno have been saying that for ages


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

why not just let it be until someone's arsed to revive it again and just unlock the current thread


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Yeah well you and Eno have been saying that for ages



Only disappointment remains.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Not sure why the thread can't just be taken off the sticky until enno is less busy.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Not sure why the thread can't just stay stickied as is. Para bored and wants to abuse powers.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

The sticky stays

the thread is locked

stay sad, nerds


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

You're fucking lame, Para.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Damn it, Juan


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

grape mad for no reason


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

I never participated but yeah I agree!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm skipping that trailer since apparently it gives the whole movie away.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

blame eno for promising for three months to bring it back


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm skipping that trailer since apparently it gives the whole movie away.



Liar, you already seen it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

RIP Film club


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

RIP Film Club


----------



## Reznor (Mar 29, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

